# [Pathfinder] [IC] Hall of the Dwarven Lord



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2009)

IC thread for 'Hall of the Dwarven Lord'

---------
_
You've been hearing the rumors for two days now. "The Hall of the Dwarven Lord has fallen to the hobgoblins!" At first you didn't believe it was true, but then the regular shipment of dwarven ale didn't arrive this morning, and there's been no word of the hall either.
If the rumors are true, then there must be plenty of hobgoblins to slay and treasure to recover. The dwarves have always been friendly, so helping them rid their home of hobgoblins would be the right thing to do. Besides, you'd hate to think that the hobgoblins are up there wasting all the perfectly good dwarven ale!_

What do you do?

---
(Best we just restart at the beginning. Just pretend you don't know )


Hall of the Dwarven (Pathfinder) RG IC OCC


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2009)

*Brawar, human male wizard*

[sblock=ooc] pretended I don't know what you know it will be hard to pretend that a G. cube isn't lurking the halls lol but I'll try [/sblock]


"Come now Ray," Brawar says to his big friend with the axe. "They're may yet be treasure to discovery and a few hobgoblins to cleave. I say we leave at once, put that tankard down and let's go," he says with a grin.

Everyone around the table knows Brawar is dead set on exploring the "Halls" to find dwarven magic and maybe a few new spells.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2009)

ooc: Hey guys, we have started


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2009)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast, Human Fighter2, AC 17, hp 16, Grt Axe +6/1-12+2/X3crit*

"Hmpf!  Treasure you say?  When have you known Dwarves to part with any of their gold, I'd like to know!"  Ray scowls into his ale and grumbles.

OOC:  Dad, the link to the OOC thread does not work properly, I hope.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2009)

ooc: The link works for me.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 19, 2009)

"Oh, I dunno, mebbe they won't mind much after we save their arses.....an' what're they gonna do?  Tell us t' git lost after we git rid o' the gobs fer 'em?  Nobody gits nuthin' fer free....." the gray and brown-clothed stranger at the corner of the table says.

Cade has mostly just been listening to the discussion, but seems to have already grafted himself onto the group.  He looks like a one-man expeditionary force, with bundles of rope, tools, and other gear stuffed into his backpack, belt, pouches, and pockets.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 19, 2009)

Glancing at the pack mule with two legs, Brawar's smile broadens. "Cade is right and if we don't start soon someone else will come along and get the glory."

Brawar finishes his wine and stands putting one hand on the table to steady himself, the other on Lesnir's pommel. "We can take any hobgoblins that come our way, we will fry them, slice them, and... and... hmmm, hey Cade how would you kill a hobgoblin?" Brawar asks perplexed at the walking general store.


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2009)

[SBLOCK=OOPS]Ray doesn't live here anymore, sorry[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 19, 2009)

"Quickly, that's how.  Smashin' or stabbin' works fine, usually," Cade replies.  He hefts the mace off from his belt and puts it on the table.  "Or both 't'wunce."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2009)

*Fabhal Diaibhlin*

The big Gnome speaks up, his russet and orange hair swaying as he emphasizes his speech with animated movement. "Besides, I like the Dwarves, they're fun! Nobody gets my jokes like they do! And I know they'll absolutely _love_ being in debt to a Gnome! Let's light this candle!"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 1, 2009)

Brawar looks at Fabhal and sighs. "Well at least someone out there gets your jokes, because I know that I do not," he says. Then smiling he adds "Maybe I'm to tall."


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2009)

ooc: Oooops!  My bad, sorry WD!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2009)

Leif said:


> ooc: Oooops!  My bad, sorry WD!



No problem. we miss you, too.

Waitnig for Theroc's post.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 2, 2009)

An figure looking almost elven appears near the group to chime in.

"The Halls are the dwarves 'natural' home.  And that Dwarven Ale does not belong to Hobgoblins... count in my aid, and that of my companions..." with that said, a small creature made itself known.

(Keeping the companion low-key atm, in case WD doesn't like the dino companion)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Theroc said:


> An figure looking almost elven appears near the group to chime in.
> 
> "The Halls are the dwarves 'natural' home. And that Dwarven Ale does not belong to Hobgoblins... count in my aid, and that of my companions..." with that said, a small creature made itself known.
> 
> (Keeping the companion low-key atm, in case WD doesn't like the dino companion)




[sblock=ooc] And I think Brawar would choke on his drink if a dino were to come up to the table. lol [/sblock]

"Welcome then stranger. We would apperciate the help, my name is Brawar, Wizard from the Southlands." he says with a nod to the half-elven lad.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2009)

ooc: Keep the dino . I play an (in)famous dinoriding halfling druid in another PBP.

Salthorae's character will be introduced in the hall, to keep things moving.

_After packing up your gear and strapping on your weapons, you head into the hills toward the Hall of the Dwarven Lord. From what you know about the hall, it is entirely underground, with only a small tower aboveground to mark its location.

---

You find the tower without much trouble, but it looks like something has partially destroyed it! Charred stone rubble lies scattered about, aand great scorch marks are all over the area._


----------



## Theroc (Oct 5, 2009)

Veran blinked at the scene, frowning.  His reptilian companion raised his head to better take in the scents of the battle.

"It seems the Hobgoblins were not content just to take Dwarven ale, but needed to defile Dwarven achitecture."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2009)

Fabhal's curious gaze is drawn inexorably to the creature at Veran's side. His hand extends tentatively toward the dino but he hesitates just before making contact . . .


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 6, 2009)

Cade whistles.  "Somebody sure hated dwarves.  Or rocks.  Hope they didn't burn the dwarven booze jes' outta spite," he says.  He sets down his heavy pack and takes a careful look around the tower's base and the entrance.

[sblock=ooc]Take 20 on Perception checks to search for traps with Trapfinding around the entrance, and taking 10 around the rest of the tower's base.  So a 30 to search the entrance, a 20 to search the rest of the tower's base.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2009)

Just glad to finally be at their destination Brawar finds a rock (nonscorched if possible) to rest on. He looks around the devastation wondering who was doing the damage to the forest, the hobgoblins or the dwarves.

"Best we take extra care if these hobgoblins have casters with them." he says noding towards the scorched ground.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 6, 2009)

The creature chirped and nuzzled his head into the man's hand, before pulling away and darting over to eat an unsuspecting insect.

"Ah, I see you've noticed Rudan.  He doesn't look like much, but he'll can fend for himself when necessary.  He's also rather quick..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2009)

ooc: Arkhandus, Cade finds some medium-sized tracks... And a bigger lizard one!
and ... a trapdoor hidden under the rubble. It seems to be 5x5 ft and to be stuck.
(A large creature would be just able to squeeze through it.)


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 6, 2009)

Cade finishes examining the area and announces "Looks like a big lizard was around here earlier....mebbe inside?  Help me get this trapdoor open, it's stuck.  Clear away the rubble from it first...."  He goes back to the overstuffed pack and retrieves his shovel, using it to pry away and shove aside some rubble.  He sets down his sack of other supplies next to the backpack first.

Once the rubble is cleared away from the trap door, Cade inspects the door closely for traps and then opens it if he doesn't find any.  He draws his morningstar before opening the door, though.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2009)

ooc: Waiting for answer in the ooc thread before continuing.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2009)

After some tries succeed in opening the stuck trapdoor. Below you see two dwarven guards with crossbows and a dwarf wearing a holy symbol. Might be a cleric.

ooc: The cleric is Salthorae's PC. Roleplay, please.


----------



## Salthorae (Oct 8, 2009)

Standing behind the door and two stout dwarven guards is a dwarf of middling height and girth, but with a cheeriness to his demeanor and a sparkle in his eyes belaying a zest for life. Wearing a beautiful breastplate emblazoned with the symbol of Moradin and a shield of the darkest and finest wood also with stylized representations of the dwarven god, the dwarf has one hand hovering just above a belted warhammer, ready to snatch it if the need should arise. 

"Well lads, what have we here? Visitors to our fair halls or mebbe some of the damn invaders of last night?" Letting his eyes travel and roam the group arrayed around and beyond the trap door the dwarf is clearly wary. "Who are you and what are you doing here?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2009)

*Fabhal*

_A dwarf with a twinkle in his eye . . . I wonder if_ he'll _get my jokes!?_

The tallish, well equipped Gnome leans nonchalantly on his hooked hammer and grins at the dwarf.

"We invaded a tavern last night, and heard there might me more ale and excitement over here so we headed on over for a looksee! Can we come in?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 9, 2009)

"What my friend is trying to say, and failing at I might add." Brawar says steping towards the hole made by the trapdoor. "Is that we are here to help and offer what aid we can. If you'll put down those crossbows then maybe we could get started?" 

[sblock=ooc] Had a nice eloquent post then went back to character sheet and saw Brawar has a 8 CHA maybe he shouldn't do the talking??  [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 9, 2009)

"Rudan and I here heard there was trouble, something of Hobgoblins.  I came with this group to help where I could, hopefully repelling the invaders..."

Came Veril's reply, not particularly eloquent, but Rudan chirped in a agreement, tilting his head and looking down the trapdoor curiously.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 9, 2009)

Cade inwardly sighs.  There goes the chance to 'salvage' some dwarven valuables and beer while they got rid of some goblinoids.  So much for Cade's hopes of a rich reward......ah well, he can still hope to slip out with a modest extra reward after he saves some dwarves and haggles for as much reward as they can be weaseled out of fairly.

The lightly armed and armored human says "We're jes' here t' shiv some gobs an' relieve yer troubles 'ere, dwarf.  Yer not turnin' away 'elp, are ya?"  He sure hopes not, or he'll have come all this way for nothing, dangit.  When he could've been cheating people at dice or looking for a tomb to rob.


----------



## Salthorae (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking over the group one more time before he speaks again, the dwarf nods slightly, "Alright boys, you can lower your crossbows." Leaning down he whispers something in the two guardsmen's ears that is hard to hear, and those with keen hearing can make out "...but keep them ready!"

Looking back to the newcomers, the dwarf rests his hand on the top of his warhammer, now apparently more at ease. "That's all well and good that ye've come to help rid the halls of whoever invaded last night, it seems word has spread quickly, but I also asked you ye all are, and thus far the only one I'm aquainted with is that over grown lizard named Rudan over there!"

This last is said with a bit of a chuckle at the end and expectant waiting from the cleric of Moradin before you.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 10, 2009)

"Cade.....jes' a travelin' problem-solver," the man with the shovel says.  He backs away from the trap-door and gathers up his gear again, stowing the shovel.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2009)

*The 'bh' is pronounced 'w.'*

"My name's Fabhal," the Gnome says. He looks a little confused. "I'm a, well, a Gnome!"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2009)

"Intoductions work both ways Master Dwarf," Brawar says with his hand resting on Lesnirn. "Tell us your name and business here, how is it the hobgoblins missed three dwarves in their attack on the Halls?" 

Looking at his companions he shakes his head._ Far to trusting these people of the North are._ He thinks to himself.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 10, 2009)

"My name is Veran Ril... and you already know Rudan."  The Half-Elf Druid commented, looking down the trapdoor still.


----------



## Salthorae (Oct 11, 2009)

"Well indeed, courtesy does go both ways... but seeing as how there was an invasion last night you can understand my wariness perhaps? I suppose since I've 3 out of 4 it is my turn then. Iam Feldar, cleric of Moradin, visitor to these halls actually. And these two stouts here are Thelden and Dregar." Feldar slaps the two guards on the back as he introduces them and lowers his shield as he leans against the nearby wall. 

"As to how three of us survived? Moradin's blessing I suppose. I don't remember much, there was fighting, confusion, and I was knocked a blow to the head that left me unconscious. When I awoke, these brave fellows were guarding me as a slept. I've only recently awoken and we were about to move out when we heard you lot clanging and banging about this door, so we decided to wait and see what the noise was all about."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2009)

"You may call me Brawar," the dark skinned wizard says off-handedly.

"Just arrived and just woke up," he says with a look of disbelief. "Well I'm glad we _just _happened along when we did, maybe we should all probe ahead together seeing as how we all planned to do the same thing anyway." 

Brawar rubs a hand over the top of his bald head. And then checks his equipment, looking for the world like he could care less if the group goes or stays.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2009)

"If you want to help us, we could barricade the way after you to stop the ... hobgoblins from fleeing. We also have a map. Can you move with them? To make sure they are no plunderers themselves?" One guard says, whispering the last word in dwarven to Feldar.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 15, 2009)

Cade curses silently as he recognizes the dwarven subterfuge.  _'Blasted dwarves!  They're determined to deny us any reward at all for saving their ungrateful arses while they cover up here in a barricaded room!  And they intend to lock us down there to rot or just rob us blind as soon as we come back up!  I ought to shave their beards while they sleep and put fleas in their beds!  Drink all their beer and refill the barrels with piss!  Eat all their food and replace it with dung!  Take all their gold and replace it with rocks and coppers!'_  The rogue continues this line of thought for awhile, frowning and making sure to look offended.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2009)

*Fabhal*

"Well boys, are we gonna stand around all day and jaw about it, or shall we lend our aid to these dwarves in need? I say we accept their kind invitation and go on in!"

With these words, the doughty Gnome hefts his hooked hammer and heads into the Halls.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2009)

"Take this with you. It is a map of the Hall." One guard says.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2009)

*Fabhal*

"Oh, um, thanks! Wouldn't want to get lost in there!" Fabhal smiles sheepishly as he accepts the map.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2009)

"Lead the way Faw'al," Brawar says to the gnome. Looking at Cade in passing he asks, "Have a sour stomach this morning?"

[sblock=ooc] Marching order? [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 15, 2009)

"I will go, and that means Rudan will follow..."  Veran replies simply, smiling as the reptile chirped.  He waited to see if anyone else wanted to 'take lead' descending the trap door before himself descending, the reptile leaping into his arms before being lowered to the floor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2009)

Fabhal's got no problem being in front, but he's not gonna fight for the position either - that's just not smart!


----------



## Salthorae (Oct 15, 2009)

"Aye, I'll join up with you to investigate the state of the halls. Mayhap it was a quick strike and the hobgoblins have let themselves out the door they came in, wherever that was," Feldar says as he shoulders his pack that was previously laying on the ground off to the side. 

Grumbling quietly those closest to him can hear dwarven words as he readies himself.
[sblock=in Dwarven]"I'll watch them, but I think if they were unfriendly, they would have attacked rather than talked."[/sblock]Looking around the group, Feldar smiles: "Anyone else see in the dark or just me?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2009)

*Fabhal*

"I see pretty well at night, but down here I'll need some light. Not much, but some."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 16, 2009)

"I too, need at least some light.  I believe Rudan would appreciate it as well."


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 16, 2009)

Cade mutters _"No, jes' not feelin' very welcome"_ in Elven, though he's not sure who'll understand it.  In Common, he says "I'll follow whoever's takin' point.  If I say stop or stick this magic torch 'ere in front o' yer face, then hold up b'fore ya get'cher'self killed."

He takes out a torch from his pack, which looks to be burning normally but produces no smoke or heat.  He pats the top of the smokeless torch with his hand, which is unburnt.  Then Cade draws his morningstar and waits to follow someone inside.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 16, 2009)

ooc: Map is in the first post of this thread.

Cade (scouting / trap searching)
Fabhal
Brawar
Veran
Rudan
Feldar

?


----------



## Theroc (Oct 16, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Map is in the first post of this thread.
> 
> Cade (scouting / trap searching)
> Fabhal
> ...




OOC: Rudan at the moment is small size, yes?  Is he incapable of sharing a square with Veran?  If so, I'd say Rudan would be ahead of Veran, at times that the critter cannot stand besides him.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2009)

{{Agreed}} Brawar replies quietly to Cade's comments in elven. "I think trusting these dwarves for now will be alright." he says so everyone can hear. He falls in behind Fabhal when the group starts off for the Halls.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 18, 2009)

_(OOC: Cade's not out front....he's following the point-man, whoever that will be.  His Trap Spotter ability lets him roll to notice traps when passing within 10 feet of them.  Also, I can't view .xls files; this computer doesn't have Excel and I can't really install it on here now.  Is it possible a screenshot could be taken of the map and posted?  i.e. with the Print Scrn button on the keyboard?)_


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 18, 2009)

Couldn't control print screen so trying as an attachment.

So that didn't work sorry. and I only have 7 uses of Excel left.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2009)

Theroc said:


> OOC: Rudan at the moment is small size, yes?  Is he incapable of sharing a square with Veran?  If so, I'd say Rudan would be ahead of Veran, at times that the critter cannot stand besides him.



From the PRD:



> *Very Small Creature*: A Fine, Diminutive, or Tiny creature can move into or through an occupied square. The creature provokes attacks of opportunity when doing so.



He is to big.

So,

Fabhal
Cade (trap searching)
 Brawar
Rudan
Veran
 Feldar

then?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 19, 2009)

Fabhal leads the group south to the door at C14.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2009)

Following in the middle Brawar pulls forth a scroll as the group nears their first door. The parchment making the wizard feel more at ease and ready for whatever might be outthere.

[sblock=ooc] Marching order looks good to me. and have my magic missle/sleep scroll in hand [/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Oct 20, 2009)

Feldar moves warily at the back of the party, warhammer in hand and watching for surprises from behind and down the hall to the right as the party moves into the unknown of the dwarven halls.

"It's quieter now than it has been for many a day in here."


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 21, 2009)

Cade keeps his eyes and ears pealed, moving his magic torch around to get a good look all around at the floor, walls, ceiling, and doors as the group approaches them or walks past them.  Once Fabhal stops the group for a moment, Cade puts down his sack against the far wall (at A-14 or whatever), then removes his backpack and sets it there as well to lighten his load for now.  He whispers _"If the door's locked, I'll unlock it.  Ot'erwise, open'er up."_

[sblock=ooc]Thanks for the jpg map, DM.

Setting down the sack and backpack relieves Cade of 50 pounds, since he's already carrying the everburning torch in-hand, putting him back at a light load.  He'll leave the gear there until he needs it or the group moves too far from it, then he'll go back to move it closer, but for now it'll stay there against the wall.

If Cade needs to unlock the door, he'll make 3 attempts if necessary.  First gets a 22, second a 19 if necessary, and third a 29 if necessary, with Disable Device and his masterwork thieves' tools.
1d20+9=22, 1d20+9=19, 1d20+9=29 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2009)

The door isn't actually locked, but looks struck in it's frame. You could force it open, but not silent...

BTW: Aside from some blood on the floor, you have seen so far no evidence of the fight. There is no light source, bur your torch.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2009)

"Seems to . . . be . . . stuck!"

Fabhal throws his shoulder against the door, but though he's big for a Gnome he's still too small to budge the solid wood of the portal.

[sblock=Die Rolls/Actions]STR Check (1d20+1=5)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 20*  AC(T): 13*  AC(FF): 18*
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +2*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +2*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 14 STR)  +1        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+4 used Either/Or)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2009)

Fabhal's attempt isn't nearly enough to open the door. On the bright side, it wasn't really loud either.


----------



## Salthorae (Oct 21, 2009)

"If ya need a door opened, the blessings of the Artificer of souls can help with that methinks" Feldar says as he walks up and places his hand on the door. 

[sblock=OOC]_Artificers Touch_, ignores 2 points of hardness for 6 damage to the door
I can do this multiple rounds if needs be...[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 22, 2009)

With expertise, you weaken the struck parts of the door. A light kick is now anything left to swing it wide open.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2009)

ooc Actions? Or should I assume you go right in, without precautions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2009)

"OK, let's try this again . . ." He turns to his companions momentarily. "Opening the door . . . ready to cover?"

After making sure the team is ready (bows covering the doorway or ready to move in as they prefer) Fabhal once again hits the door with a shoulder, executing a neat shoulder roll into the room to clear the doorway.

[sblock=OOC]Acrobatics Check (1d20+2=10)
(Not good enough to avoid an AoO, but he likely didn't land on his face at least!)[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 26, 2009)

Veril would gesture towards the doorway in a signal to Rudan to follow the gnome inside the room and investigate the immediate surroundings to ensure Veril would not walk into an ambush, while he brandished his club and readied his shield for any combat that might erupt.

[sblock=OOC]
WD, do you want me to select my readied spells at this point?[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministatblock]
 Spells (CL: 2, DC: 12+spell level)
4/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
3/Day Level 1: Produce Flame, Shillelagh, Cure Light Wounds.
2/Day Level 2: Summon Swarm, Heat Metal

Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 11, Flat Footed: 16
Fort: +4
Refl: +2
Will: +4
Move: 30'
Init: +1
Perception: +7[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2009)

Theroc said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> WD, do you want me to select my readied spells at this point?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
Yes, include them in your posts. Also AC and saves, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2009)

ooc: Can the others post at least a 'ready'? I will move this forward faster the next time...


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2009)

*Brawar*

With a small grin for Fabhal's attempt at entering "gracefully" Brawar looks into the room from the hall.

[sblock=stats]
HP:??
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 6/6

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1- Sleep, True Strike, Enlarge Person [/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Oct 28, 2009)

Feldar stands ready just to the side of the door if action should be needed inside. His free hand hovers between his warhammer and his coil of rope. 

"What's in there?" Feldar whispers in his quietest voice.

[sblock=OOC]HP 19; Init -1; Spd 20'.;
AC 18 [10 Base + 6 Armor + 2 Shield], Touch 10 , Flat-Footed 18
CMD 12 [10 + 1 BAB + 1 STR]
*+4 vs Bull Rush & Trip while on the ground

Saves
Fort+ 5 [3 Base + 2 Con]
Ref + 0 [0 Base + 0 Dex]
Will + 6 [3 Base + 3 Wis]
* All +2 vs Spells, SLAs, & Poisons

Spell List: 
0 - Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Stabilize
1 - Bless, Inflict Light Wounds, Magic Weapon D - Animate Rope[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2009)

ooc: Anyone but Fabhal has to choose a position on the map below!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2009)

*Complete (I move feldar to the begin of round 2)*

Round 1
 After Fabhal (s)tumbles into the room, Cade rushes in behind the gnome and, expecting trouble, moves in to try and strike first against whatever's inside. Finding the ogre, he gulps but tries to hamstring it, in the hopes it'll drop or stagger about long enough for him to get the heck back outta here. He's rather intimidated by the big ugly fellow. Through he hits, the thick skin and hide protect the ogre from any harm. *'"Uh, we could use some help 'ere...."*
Sadly, the unexpected appearance and overwhelming size of the Ogre startle Fabhal and both swings go wide.
Veran entered the room, eyes widening at the sight of the ogre.  "What in the blazes is that!?"  He exclaimed, readying himself for the conflict.
Rudan springs at the giants leg, but his talon isn't more successful than dagger or hammer.
"An ogre, here? Working with these hobgoblins no doubt." Brawar says looking into the room from the hallway, readying his scroll.


[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (Veran, Feldar, Cade, Fabhal, Brawar) (1d20+1=16, 1d20=8, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=16, 1d20+3=15)
Ogre Initiative (1d20-1=14)
Ogre Club (1d20+7=26, 2d8+7=14)

For movement, see map:

Cade, misses
Fabhal misses
Veran delays (for what?)
Rudan 1d20+2; 1d6  (rolled a 9 misses; you need to assign feats for your AC)
Brawar, readying his scroll
Ogre hits Fabhal for 14 dam

[sblock=Initiative]
18 Cade (+2)
 16 Fabhal (+3)
16 Veran (&   Rudan) (+1)
15   Brawar (+3)
14 Ogre
   8 Feldar (+0)

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 15/15
Fabhal  8/22
Brawar 15/15
Veran 16/16
Rudan 27/27
Feldar 19/19

Ogre -0

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2009)

Fabhal's tumble into the room takes him right up to the huge, ugly humanoid, and before the creature has a chance to react the brave Gnome  swipes viciously (1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=11). However, the unexpected appearance and overwhelming size of the Ogre startle Fabhal and both swings go wide.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if you want to roll or want us to; just to hurry things along I went ahead this time . . .[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/22     AC: 20*  AC(T): 13*  AC(FF): 18*
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +2*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +2*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 14 STR)  +1        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+4 used Either/Or)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 30, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Well, Veran didn't enter until after Rudan did, so at the beginning of the round, Veran would be on the other side of the door, until Rudan signalled he was needed.  Hope that helps placement a bit.[/sblock]

Veran entered the room, eyes widening at the sight of the ogre.  "What in the blazes is that!?"  He exclaimed, readying himself for the conflict.  

[sblock=Actions]
Move to D12 if possible, delay action for now

Rudan will move to G 13(Tumbling if possible[and necessary], do not know if animals have skills in that sense) and attack the ogre with either a bite and two talons(if possible) or simply a bite.  Would roll attack and damage, but do not know whether to roll multiple natural attacks or not.[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministatblock]
  Spells (CL: 2, DC: 12+spell level)
4/Day Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
3/Day Level 1: Produce Flame, Shillelagh, Cure Light Wounds.
2/Day Level 2: Summon Swarm, Heat Metal

Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 11, Flat Footed: 16
Fort: +4
Refl: +2
Will: +4
Move: 30'
Init: +1
Perception: +7[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Hm... perhaps I should create a statblock for Rudan after this fight, so I know his capabilities.[/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Oct 30, 2009)

With an angry light flaring in his eyes Feldar answers, "That my new friends is an Ogre... the basest and lowest of creatures".

OOC: Feldar will be in C15 as he touched the door to damage it, but left it open for others to smash it in finally.

[sblock=Stat Block]HP 19; Init -1; Spd 20'.;
AC 18 [10 Base + 6 Armor + 2 Shield], Touch 10 , Flat-Footed 18
CMD 12 [10 + 1 BAB + 1 STR]
*+4 vs Bull Rush & Trip while on the ground

Saves
Fort+ 5 [3 Base + 2 Con]
Ref + 0 [0 Base + 0 Dex]
Will + 6 [3 Base + 3 Wis]
* All +2 vs Spells, SLAs, & Poisons

Spell List: 
0 - Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Stabilize
1 - Bless, Inflict Light Wounds, Magic Weapon D - Animate Rope[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2009)

"An ogre, here? Working with these hobgoblins no doubt." Brawar says looking into the room from the hallway. 

[sblock=ooc]
Two things WD one I don't have hp for Brawar!?! How were they determined for this game? 
And Brawar is in square C13 looking into the room ready to cast a Magic Missile from his scroll. [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 6/6
Scroll: Sleep(cstlvl1) and Magic Missile(cstlvl1)
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1- Sleep, True Strike, Enlarge Person [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2009)

ooc: Your HP are in the RG... oh, you forgot toughness.

HD (6) + 1/2 HD (4) + 2xCon Mod (2) + 2x fav class bonus (2) = 14
Toughness: +3

So it should be 17HP here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4933323-post3.html


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 3, 2009)

Cade stands ready as Fabhal finally busts the door open and rolls into the room.  He rushes in behind the gnome and, expecting trouble, moves in to try and strike first against whatever's inside.  Finding the ogre, he gulps but tries to hamstring it, in the hopes it'll drop or stagger about long enough for him to get the heck back outta here.  However, he's rather intimidated by the big ugly fellow and spends a little too long staring up at it, so his aim isn't very good right now.

*'"Uh, we could use some help 'ere...."*

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the late response WD, I lost my internet access for several days and just got it re-established Sunday evening.

Cade moves to F-13 and attacks the ogre once with his morningstar.  I rolled for Sneak Attack just in case the ogre is flat-footed, otherwise he deals 6 less damage.  Anyway, my attack roll was a pathetic 12 for 4 damage, +6 if Sneak Attack applies.

1d20+5=12, 1d8+3=4, 1d6=6 
I swear, OpenRPG's dieroller has been evil today (invisible castle uses the same roller).  I got all kinds of terrible rolls for the attacks and saves of the goblin horde I threw at the PCs in my Monday-night OpenRPG game, and now I'm rolling just as terribly for PbP.  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> [sblock=ooc]Cade moves to F-13 and attacks the ogre once with his morningstar.  I rolled for Sneak Attack just in case the ogre is flat-footed, otherwise he deals 6 less damage.  Anyway, my attack roll was a pathetic 12 for 4 damage, +6 if Sneak Attack applies.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]In PF everyone is flat-footed until their initiative comes up for the first time in a battle, so not only should your sneak attack apply the ogre's using his FF AC. Maybe not enough, but every little bit helps, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2009)

Round  2
Moving into the room to help his newest companions in trouble, Feldar grabs his rope as he moves and lets it fly at the Ogre as he chants a spell mid-flight. When it reaches the ogre, the rope appears to take on a life of its own and begins to coil and wrap around the ogre's limbs, trying to ensnare the ogre's limbs and hamper its movements in combat.
Cade grumbles, but at least other folks have come to help.....and flail away just as ineffectually.
 The normally stoic Fabhal groans aloud as the ogre's massive club slams into his side with a meaty thunk. Gritting his teeth, the mighty warrior moves back in to the melee, working the hook and mallet in a blur. Again, he fails to draw blood from the beast and lets out another groan as bruised ribs and torn muscles strain to control his weapon.
Veran stepped forward briefly, chanting as his club seemed to thicken slightly, ready to engage the brute. But the ogre reacts fast. Using the moment of the casting, he hits Veran with a vicious blow!
  Meanwhile, Rudan attacks the ogre again with everything the little creature had, drawing the giants blood.
Drawing his trusted scimitar Brawar hurls it at the ogre as he pulls it from the scarrab. The blade whirls above the heads of his companions to strike the ugly beast that hurt Fabhal. Looking as if it bounced of the ogre it flys back to Brawars waiting hand. "Everyone keep your distance!" he shouts to the group.
The ogre, only bleeding slightly, smashing in the only creature he hates more than gnomes, the dwarf, Feldar.

[sblock=ooc]
Veran cast defensivly (1d20+5=16)
Rudan attacks (talon, talon, bite) (1d20+4=10, 1d6+1=4, 1d20+4=22, 1d6+1=3, 1d20+4=18, 1d4+1=5)
Ogre AoO (1d20+5=19, 2d8+7=16)
Ogre Attack (1d20+5=24, 2d8+7=12)

For movement, see map:

Feldar entangles the ogre (assuming you moved to f 14)
Cade misses
Fabhal misses
Veran risks AoO, gets hit for 16 dmg, looses spell
Rudan hits for 8 dmg
Brawar misses.
Ogre hits Feldar for 12 dmg.

[sblock=Initiative]
8 Feldar (+0)
18 Cade (+2)
 16 Fabhal (+3)
16 Veran (&   Rudan) (+1)
15   Brawar (+3)
14 Ogre


[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 15/15
Fabhal  8/22
Brawar 15/15
Veran 0/16 disabled
Rudan 27/27
Feldar 7/19

Ogre -8 entangled

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2009)

The normally stoic Fabhal groans aloud as the ogre's massive club slams into his side with a meaty thunk. Gritting his teeth, the mighty warrior moves back in to the melee, working the hook and mallet in a blur. Again, he fails to draw blood from the beast and lets out another groan as bruised ribs and torn muscles strain to control his weapon.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Another full attack . . .

To Hit (1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=6)

WOW - one roll in the last four breaks 10 . . . and that one an 11. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 08/20     AC: 20*  AC(T): 13*  AC(FF): 18*
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +3*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +3*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 14 STR)  +3        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+5 used Either/Or)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2009)

Stepping into the doorway Brawar looks to the scroll in his hand and finishes the incantation releasing the magic within.

[sblock=ooc]
Cast magic missle from scroll level 1[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 6/6
Scroll: Sleep(cstlvl1) and Magic Missile(cstlvl1)
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1- Sleep, True Strike, Enlarge Person [/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 3, 2009)

Moving into the room to help his newest companions in trouble, Feldar grabs his rope as he moves and lets it fly at the Ogre as he chants a spell mid-flight. When it reaches the ogre, the rope appears to take on a life of its own and begins to coil and wrap around the ogre's limbs, trying to ensnare the ogre's limbs and hamper its movements in combat.

[sblock=OOC Need a reflex save from the ogre, DC 14 or become _entangled_; Move @ 1/2 speed, -2 to all attacks, -4 to Dex; Ranged Touch Attack = 19 
Feldar moves into the room to F15 and casts[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]HP 19; Init 0; Spd 20'.;
AC 22 [10 Base + 6 Armor + 2 Shield + 4 Dodge], Touch 14 , Flat-Footed 18
CMD 12 [10 + 1 BAB + 1 STR]
*+4 vs Bull Rush & Trip while on the ground

Saves
Fort+ 5 [3 Base + 2 Con]
Ref + 0 [0 Base + 0 Dex]
Will + 6 [3 Base + 3 Wis]
* All +2 vs Spells, SLAs, & Poisons

Spell List: 
0 - Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize
1 - Bless, Inflict Light Wounds, Magic Weapon D - Animate Rope[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 7, 2009)

Veran stepped forward briefly, chanting as his club seemed to thicken slightly, ready to engage the brute.

Meanwhile, Rudan attacks the ogre again with everything the little creature had.

[sblock=Actions]
Veran takes a 5' Step into E11 if possible(if not then E12), Casts Shillelagh

Rudan performs a full attack.  (I would roll his attack, but I don't know which is the primary attack to account for his -5 penalty)[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministatblock]
		  Spells (CL: 2, DC: 12+spell level)
4/Day Level 0: Flare, Detect Magic, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
3/Day Level 1: Produce Flame, Shillelagh(expended), Cure Light Wounds.


Traits:
AC: 17, Touch: 11, Flat Footed: 16
Fort: +4
Refl: +2
Will: +4
Move: 30'
Init: +1
Perception: +7[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2009)

ooc: Will wait for Cade until Monday.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 10, 2009)

Cade grumbles, but at least other folks have come to help.....and flail away just as ineffectually.  He sighs, and hefts his morningstar up for another, two-handed downward swing at the ogre's midsection, but he's still worried and not as confident in his swings as usual.....

"We better try harder, dangit!" he says.  Looking up at the ogre, Cade asks for no apparent reason "So, uh, do hobgobs pay you to stand here and smash things, or do you just do it for free....?"

[sblock=ooc]Very sorry for the delay, though I got my internet back last Sunday it's taken me about a week to work back up to my normal forum-reading and posting habits.

Cade tries another attack, this one without the advantage of surprise.....
But not much more luck than last time apparently......a 14 total to-hit, for 5 damage.
1d20+5=14, 1d8+4=5 

 The rogue will try to do better next time...[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2009)

Drawing his trusted scimitar Brawar hurls it at the ogre as he pulls it from the scarrab. The blade whirls above the heads of his companions to strike the ugly beast that hurt Fabhal. Looking as if it bounced of the ogre it flys back to Brawars waiting hand.

"Everyone keep your distance!" he shouts to the group.

[sblock=actions]
ROUND 2:
Move action: draw Lesnirn
Standard action: Hand of the Apprentice Attack=14 Damage=6 [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
Scroll: Sleep(cstlvl1) and Magic Missile(cstlvl1)
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1- Sleep, True Strike, Enlarge Person [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2009)

Round 2 and map in post above.

Round 3
Feldar cries out in pain and anger as the Ogre's club connects very solidly with his armor. "Ow! You overgrown excuse for a kobold!" Rearing back his hand, Feldar once more calls upon the power of his god and conjures forth a small ball of smoking liquid that he lets fly at the creature.
Cade snarls and tries again to smack the ogre.  "This can't be the best you got, guys!  C'MON!" Unable to get into a decent position for an accurate strike, Cade has to resort to simple, straightforward swipes when he has a chance, with no time to aim carefully since the ogre's rather dangerous with its club right now, as Veran and Fabhal have personally experienced.
  Nonetheless, he shows the others how it's done, by bringing his morningstar smacking into the ogre's inner right thigh and piercing into its femoral artery with the morningstar's spikes! A distinct *CRACK* can be heard as the morningstar cracks or breaks bone....
Fabhal is quite distraught as he sees one of his friends go down under the Ogre's fierce onslaught. Tears of grief and rage blind his eyes, and his trusty hooked hammer misses once and twice again . . .
Veran crumpled like a sack of bricks as the club came down, Rudan snapping and clawing in a rage as his master fell, succeeding in bringing the ogre down!

[sblock=ooc]

For movement, see map:

Feldar hits ogre for 5 dam.
Cade hits ogre (crit) for 14 dam.
Fabhal misses
Rudan hits ogre for 2 dam.

[sblock=Initiative]
8 Feldar (+0)
18 Cade (+2)
 16 Fabhal (+3)
16 Veran (&   Rudan) (+1)
15   Brawar (+3)
14 Ogre


[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 15/15
Fabhal  8/22
Brawar 15/15
Veran 0/16 disabled
Rudan 27/27
Feldar 7/19

Ogre -29 entangled of 29 he falls!

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2009)

Fabhal is quite distraught as he sees one of his friends go down under the Ogre's fierce onslaught. Tears of grief and rage blind his eyes, and his trusty hooked hammer misses once and twice again . . .

[sblock=OOC]To Hit (1d20+3=7, 1d20+3=9) 

IC Curse is in full force for this fight![/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 08/20     AC: 20*  AC(T): 13*  AC(FF): 18*
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +3*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +3*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 14 STR)  +3        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+5 used Either/Or)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 11, 2009)

Veran crumpled like a sack of bricks as the club came down, Rudan snapping and clawing in a rage as his master fell.

[sblock=OOC]
Does 'losing the spell' mean I wasted that cast for the day, or simply that I did not successfully cast it?[/sblock]

Edit:
[sblock=Rudan's actions]
Full attack the ogre
1d20+4=10, 1d6+1=3, 1d20+4=6, 1d6+1=7, 1d20+4=23, 1d4+1=2
It would appear IC hates us all, and loves the Ogre very, very much.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2009)

Taking a step into the room to see what the brute was wailing on with it's club, Brawar notices Veran on the ground hurt. "Darn beast!" he says unrolling the scroll in his hands, "Time for you to fall!" Brawar says before completing the incantation on the scroll and realising it's magic on the ogre. 

To his new companion he cries, "Veran can you crawl to me? I can help you."

[sblock=actions]
ROUND 3:
Move action: 5' step into room
Standard action: Cast Sleep from the scroll DC 14[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
Scroll: Sleep(cstlvl1) and Magic Missile(cstlvl1)
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1- Sleep, True Strike, Enlarge Person [/sblock]

[sblock=Theroc] Check disabled, I think you are allowed move actions only, try and crawl away from the ogre. [/sblock]

[sblock=WD] TPK again is this quest cursed??????[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 12, 2009)

Cade snarls and tries again to smack the ogre.  "This can't be the best you got, guys!  C'MON!"  Unable to get into a decent position for an accurate strike, Cade has to resort to simple, straightforward swipes when he has a chance, with no time to aim carefully since the ogre's rather dangerous with its club right now, as Veran and Fabhal have personally experienced.

Nonetheless, he shows the others how it's done, by bringing his morningstar smacking into the ogre's inner right thigh and piercing into its femoral artery with the morningstar's spikes!  A distinct *CRACK* can be heard as the morningstar cracks or breaks bone....

[sblock=OOC]Booyah!  Finally, a good roll!
1d20+5=25, 1d8+4=9 
Natural 20 to hit, for 9 damage.....
1d20+5=19, 1d8+4=5 
And a confirmed crit instead for 5 more damage!  So 14 damage in total.....at least, I'm assuming the ogre's AC is 19 or lower, otherwise we're pretty well screwed at our level with our meager attack bonuses.....[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2009)

ooc:
Veran can try a concentration check (+5 bonus -> CL + Wis mod) against a DC of 27 (10 + dam 16 + Spell level 1) or he looses the spell.
Magic

 Cade did a critical hit , this ogre isn't that tough.

You can change your posts based on this information.


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 12, 2009)

Feldar cries out in pain and anger as the Ogre's club connects very solidly with his armor. "Ow! You overgrown excuse for a kobold!" Rearing back his hand, Feldar once more calls upon the power of his god and conjures forth a small ball of smoking liquid that he lets fly at the creature.

[sblock=OOC]Using Acid Dart Domain Power, Ranged Touch Attack for 1d6+1 damage...
Rolled 15 Touch attack, for 5 damage[/sblock]
[sblock=Stat Block]HP 19; Init 0; Spd 20'.;
AC 22 [10 Base + 6 Armor + 2 Shield + 4 Dodge], Touch 14 , Flat-Footed 18
CMD 12 [10 + 1 BAB + 1 STR]
*+4 vs Bull Rush & Trip while on the ground

Saves
Fort+ 5 [3 Base + 2 Con]
Ref + 0 [0 Base + 0 Dex]
Will + 6 [3 Base + 3 Wis]
* All +2 vs Spells, SLAs, & Poisons

Spell List: 
0 - Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance, Stabilize
1 - Bless, Inflict Light Wounds, Magic Weapon D - Animate Rope[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 12, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc:
> Veran can try a concentration check (+5 bonus -> CL + Wis mod) against a DC of 27 (10 + dam 16 + Spell level 1) or he looses the spell.
> Magic
> 
> ...




[OOC: So, did I already lose the spell, or can I attempt the check now?  I'm confused.  Also, is a '5' Step' possible while disabled?  I.e. take a 5' step(which does not provoke AoO's) towards Brawar?]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2009)

Disabled (0 HP): You are staggered, may take a move action each turn without further injuring yourself or a standard action with a loss of 1 HP and beginning to die.

Dying (-1 or less HP): You are unconscious and can take no actions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 13, 2009)

Theroc said:


> [OOC: So, did I already lose the spell, or can I attempt the check now?  I'm confused.  Also, is a '5' Step' possible while disabled?  I.e. take a 5' step(which does not provoke AoO's) towards Brawar?]



You can make the check now (but you need a natural 20). Mowgli is right. You can make a 5 ft step without a problem ( and still have your move  or standard action).


----------



## Theroc (Nov 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC and Concentration Check]
+5(bonus) + 2(CL) +2(Wis mod) =9.  Don't I need an 18 or higher?
1d20+9=20
Spell wasted.  Veran will 5' step to D11[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2009)

ooc: See above for the last combat round. Short: You win!

After moving aside under the crumbling giant, you finally got the time to breath through and aid your wounded. Not counting the destroyed furniture, the room contains an undamaged chest. The door leading to the dining room is still closed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2009)

Fabhal, too winded to speak, leans on his hooked hammer and tries to catch his breath as he gestures toward their most grievously wounded companion.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 16, 2009)

Veran falls to his knees as the ogre fell, holding his right shoulder as he fought for air, and fought to remain concious, as Rudan swiftly made his way to Veran's side.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2009)

Brawar moves slow to Veran's side watching the ogre incase it was not truly dead. The man-beast to the south were a cunning lot and would pretended death to strike out when you were unaware. He looks to Veran inspecting his wound. 

"Harsh, but not life threating." he says turning towards the dwarf cleric. "I believe you should tend this before we do anything else."


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 18, 2009)

Cade wastes no time and lunges at the fallen ogre, smashing his bloody morningstar into the ogre's throat, crushing its windpipe and piercing the carotid artery.  "That won't be botherin' us again," he remarks.

"You guys ar'right?  That looks painful.  Yeh oughta do somethin' 'bout it." he adds, looking at Veran's, Fabhal's, and Feldar's wounds.  "Try fightin' better next time.  Less wild swings, more careful thrusts 'n' slices 'n' wallops.  If yer so eager t' kill stuff, make sure ya do it *right* wit' the first few strikes.  Granted, 'at was my first time facin' an ogre, but I got used t' it quick 'nuff.  Surround yer enemies 'n' give 'em the double-whammy from both sides."

As he talks, the rogue takes a careful look at the chest in the room, inspecting it for traps.  After a minute or two, he gets out a few small tools and works on the chest and whatever lock it may have.  If he finds anything potentially dangerous during his inspection, he warns the rest of the group to vacate the room for a minute.

[sblock=ooc]Taking 20 on a Perception check of the chest and the 5-foot space it's in.  So a 30 with Trapfinding.  If Cade finds any traps on it, he'll warn the group and wait for them to exit the room, then attempt to disarm any found traps with Disable Device, a check of 14.  Once the trap-searching and disarming (if any) is done, Cade will open the chest, with a Disable Device check of 16 to open locks if necessary.
1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=16 
Stupid InvisibleCastle REALLY hates me.    A 14 probably springs whatever trap might be present, dangit, and it's too low to retry.  If there's a lock and Cade survives whatever trap he might be springing with his horrible luck, I'll just take 20 on the check to open the lock after my first cruddy check of 16 to open the lock, if any.

With these rolls, I really, really hope that chest isn't trapped.....[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2009)

After everyone else left the room after Cade found a hidden mechanism, the rogue starts to carefully loose some bolts... but not carefully enough, a bot springs out and hits him near the throat.

(DC was 20. Activates on less than 15. Sorry. Trap (1d20=19) Trap damage (1d6=5). Make a Fort save.)


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 18, 2009)

Noting that the ogre is down for good thanks to Cade's effective methods of checking, Feldar moves out with the group and the wounded while Cade searches the room. When everyone is clear of the door to the room, Feldar once again calls on his god to heal wounds taken in the battle, trying to extend the reach to Cade in the room as well as those outside of it.

[sblock=OOC]Feldar will use Channel Energy to heal all within 30' for 6 points of damage. He is also trying to catch Cade in the 30' radius burst if he can...[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2009)

Warmth infuses Fabhal's aching torso and he feels his ribs begin to knit. He stands up to his full height and his breathing is plainly eased somewhat.

"Ahhh. That's a wee bit better . . . thanks, friend!"

A twinkle comes to his eye, a sure signal his (sometimes caustic) Gnomish humor is coming to the fore. He turns to Cade, and in an uncanny imitation of his comrades voice intones, "You ar'right? That looks painful. Yeh oughta do somethin' 'bout it.  If yer so eager t' get inta stuff, make sure ya do it right wit' the first try. Less wild pokin' inta stuff, an' more careful probin' an' pickin'!"

Seeing his friend is possibly seriously injured, his features take on a _slightly_ guilty cast as he leans over Cade in concern. "Aww, I didn't mean anything by it! Come on, shake it off!"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2009)

Brawar hides a smile at the gnomes remarks.

[sblock=ooc] Holyman is ROFLMAO because Brawar can't do it. Great post Mowgli  [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 19, 2009)

*Cade the maimed rogue*

Cade tries to disarm the trap mechanism, but through awful luck he twists one of his tools in the wrong direction and it taps the trigger latch, hurling a bolt into his sternum!  Cade staggers back, his reflexes and light armor not enough to save him from the hit, though at least it didn't kill him outright.  "Gahk!  Damned trap.....how the ogre git a trapped chest...."

Glaring daggers at Fabhal, he adds "Traps aren't the same as ogres.  Ya can't jes' take one look an' see how they'll get'cha.  Yew'd 'ave taken that bolt in the eye like a bloody fool if yeh tried openin' the chest yerself.  And I didn't laugh at'cha when ya ran right inta the ogre's club, I ran in t' help ya.  I shoulda waited a minute...."

He tries to remove the bolt if it's not lodged in there too deeply, though he's already bleeding a fair bit from the wound.

[sblock=ooc]Stupid InvisibleCastle.....  This roll was still poor, though not as horrible as the skill checks.  A 13 on my Fortitude save........so unless it's weak poison or whatever, I probably fail. -_-

1d20+1=13 

Cade is at 10 out of 15 HP now.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=ooc] Holyman is ROFLMAO because Brawar can't do it. Great post Mowgli  [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC for HM/Arkhandus] Thanks, HM! For the rep as well!

Ark - hope I didn't offend. Gnomes are supposed to have odd senses of humor, and it was too good an opportunity to pass up! I've actually never played one before, but I can see the attraction now![/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 20, 2009)

Suddenly, Cade feels really ill and starts to shake a bit, the veins around his wound turning purple.

[sblock=ooc] 
Poison (1d6=6)

Sorry, save DC was 16. At last, it is 'only' HP damage.

BTW: Good work with the ogre and great roleplay 

All get 200 xp. (and the things in the chest )

[/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 20, 2009)

Seeing Cade's sudden wound from some trap Feldar rushes over to check on him and inspect the wound. 

"Ye'll be alright lad, there doesn't appear to be any lasting harm from this trap, no poisons and such that I can see." Calling to those outside of the room in a slightly louder voice, "Why don't ye all come in and I will sooth some more wounds while others deal with the chest and the ogre's corpse."

When all have once again entered the room, Feldar channels the energy of his god to wash away some pain. 

As almost an after thought, Feldar says, "And can someone gather me rope from that dead thing?"

[sblock=OOC]Heal Check on Cade=17!; Channel energy Roll = 6 HP!
Bout time Invis Castle started rolling really well! [/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 20, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
So, how much HP does Veran have now?  I got sorta confused.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 20, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]That's 12 HP returned from two channellings, if Salthorae meant to do it twice . . .[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 18/20     AC: 20*  AC(T): 13*  AC(FF): 18*
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +3*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +3*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 14 STR)  +3        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+5 used Either/Or)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 20, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Yes indeed 12 HP back for all w/n 30' of Feldar... there was some serious damage dished out in this fight...[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 21, 2009)

Cade groans and sits down for a few moments, though the dwarf's healing magic patches up his wound.

"My thanks, dwarf," he mutters.  Then, after he's rested a few moments, Cade goes to open the infernal box of pain and take his share of the treasure therein.

[sblock=ooc]So was Cade caught in the initial healing effect?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 23, 2009)

OOC: The first healing was before the trap damage...

In the closed chest (Cade manages to open the lock by taking some time), you find:

400gp
1 potion
1 scroll case

all marked with dwarven runes, marking them as possession of the residents of this hall.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 23, 2009)

Veran groaned slightly as he finally regained some of his vigor.

"My apologies I was not of much help, fortunately, Rudan helped cover for my failure..."  The Druid apologized, his body still aching a bit from the blow he'd sustained.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 24, 2009)

Standing in the doorway, Brawar keeps lookout while Cade sets to opening the chest. Only a short time later the rogue successful pulls open the lid and pulls forth a few items that look to be magical. Giving the outside hall one last quick glance he steps into the room and asks.

"May I see all those?"


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 24, 2009)

"Gimmie a read on those markings...it might say who they belong to in some way." Feldar says when he has finished tending to peoples wounds. 

"That stuff belongs to someone who lives here, so we're just holding it until we find them... dead or alive" Feldar adds as he waits to look at the markings on the items.
[sblock=OOC]So, is everyone healed or do you guys need some more juice?[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Nov 24, 2009)

Salthorae said:


> [sblock=OOC]So, is everyone healed or do you guys need some more juice?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
Veran is at 12/16 HP.  So, giving him juice may be a waste at this time.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 24, 2009)

Salthorae said:


> [sblock=OOC]So, is everyone healed or do you guys need some more juice?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Just down 2 (18/20 left) so no worries right now - thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 24, 2009)

Salthorae said:


> [sblock=OOC]So, is everyone healed or do you guys need some more juice?[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
Yes please, some orange juice if you have it, since Brawar didn't get touched during the fight he is a little parched from yelling. [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 25, 2009)

Cade, still pained from the poison coursing through his body, shovels many of the coins into his pack and belt pouch, before handing the scroll and potion to Brawar and stepping away.

"Y'know, I'd say they awready abandoned this stuff, considerin' we 'ad t' kill an ogre t' get it.  An' I had t' get shot an' poisoned fer it.  Whoe'er owned it first sure ain't done nothin' 'bout that ogre or t' bring this stuff along if they ran away." Cade replies to the dwarf.

"Now let's go.....we got more stuff t' liberate from the gobs 'n' ogres.  An' possibly dwarfs t' save."  He heads over to the other door in the room and starts carefully examining it and the area around it for traps.

[sblock=ooc]Cade is once again at 10 out of 15 HP after the one healing burst he was in.

Cade is taking 100 GP from the treasure chest he got shot by.  Then looking around for the next door that might need to be checked and opened.

Taking 20 on Search for a 30 with Trapfinding.  I rolled 3 Disable Device attempts for the door, an 18, a 24, and a 19.  If no trap is found, these are just for lock-picking if the door is locked.  If there is a trap, the first DD roll of 18 certainly fails to disarm it but shouldn't trigger a trap as long as the trap's DC is 22 or lower.....  If there is a trap and his 18 fails but doesn't trigger it, then the roll of 24 is his second attempt to disarm it, and the 19 would then be either a third disarm attempt or a lock-picking attempt, depending on the previous results.

1d20+9=16, 1d20+9=24, 1d20+9=19 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 25, 2009)

Taking the items, Brawar examines them a moment. As Cade searches the next door he holds the items up for Feldar to see the runes.

"Besides I'm sure that if using these items to help save dwarven lives will not anger their pervious owner," he says.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2009)

There are no traps, the door is unlocked and you can hear nothing from the other room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 25, 2009)

"Hey, Cade - hold up a minute while we see if these other things might be useful!"


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 26, 2009)

Cade steps back and says "That's fine.  I ain't goin' first.  Door's ready fer ya."  He gets his weapon ready again, standing near the middle of the room while waiting for someone else to open the door.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2009)

ooc: So, who will open the door? fear not, this time it isn't an ogre...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 2, 2009)

OOC: I was waiting either for someone to post specific examination of the loot items or for the assumption that such had been done and publication of the findings.

But if neither of these happens by this afternoon (and if Cade doesn't beat him to it ) Fabhal will open the door.


----------



## Salthorae (Dec 3, 2009)

OOC: I was waiting to hear what Feldar might have read on the dwarven labels if anything before he did anything else...


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2009)

ooc: Have a nice weekend. Will be back on Monday.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 9, 2009)

"Property of Gardun," Brawar says reading from the seals on the scrolls. He looks to the potion which has the same rune upon it. "I will be sure to return this to Master Gardun, if we do not need it first. And should that happen I will thank him for keeping his things so secure that the ogre couldn't get to them first." He takes the stopper of the vial and starts to sniff at it and even put a drop on his finger to taste the contents.

Taking the scrolls he gives them to the gnome, gesturing that he should take them to their new dwarf friend. 

[sblock=ooc] It seems this version of Brawar can speak dwarven, the pervious one could not and I made it a point to not give the language to him. But the first was an ammbasador of some sort and this Brawar is an adventure so I will keep dwarven as a lang. Just need t remember I have it. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 10, 2009)

ooc: Fast forwarding

The scroll is Knock wizard spell.
The potion is cure light wounds CL 1


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2009)

OOC: Sweet.

IC: Fabhal gets his hooked hammer ready and goes through the door.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Sweet.
> 
> IC: Fabhal gets his hooked hammer ready and goes through the door.




The room has a long table in the center, flanked by a pair of long benches. Twelve place settings (plate, curb, and silverware) still lie on the table undisturbed.
The southern door has a 1-foot-wide hole chewed at the bottom, and dog sized tracks of white powder are all around the hole.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 11, 2009)

The fiesty gnome turns to his companions. "Suggestions, anyone? Can anybody ID those tracks?"


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 12, 2009)

"Hmm..." Brawar says eyeing the unusal tracks.

[sblock=ooc] Care to make any nessacary checks for Brawar WD?
Knowledge(arcana)  +8        
Knowledge(history)  +8         
Knowledge(local)  +8
Knowledge(dungeoneering) +8
 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 14, 2009)

Searching his knowledge for exotic beasts, Brawar is interrupted by Veran's insight: even if the tracks are dog-sized, their shape is clearly rodent.


----------



## Theroc (Dec 14, 2009)

"Big rodent, that is.  Probably about as big as Rudan is.  Maybe bigger, not sure."  Veran commented, slowly recovering from his injuries as he readies to follow the others.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 18, 2009)

"A rodent I think we should be able to handle. Let's see were these tracks lead." Brawar says addressing the group.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2010)

ooc: I'm back. Anyone taking the lead?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2010)

"Good idea, Brawar!"

If Fabhal can see the tracks clearly, he'll set off following them.

"Somebody keep an eye out for nasties while I focus on the tracks . . ."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 9, 2010)

"Lead on, then, if ya really wanna bother.  Better not waste too much time followin' a giant rat though.  Not what we came 'ere for," Cade replies.  The still-injured human hauls his sack and backpack of tools and supplies over, sets them down in one nearby corner of the dining room, then draws his morningstar again and waits for Fabhal or Veran to take the lead.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 9, 2010)

Veran would simply make a few clicking sounds toward Rudan, who followed Fabhal, looking about alertly for potential threats at which time he would hiss to alert the others before throwing himself at the threat.  Veran would then follow Fabhal and Rudan.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 11, 2010)

ooc: Sorry for taking so long. Will summarize some more boring empty rooms and continue on Wednesday with the more interesting challenges


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2010)

The room you enter looks like a kitchen, though it would take a lot of tidying up for it to be usable again. A worn table stands in the center of the room. Pots and pans are strewn about, utensils are scattered across the floor, and a dusting of white powder coats the floor. As you follow the trail of pawmarks, four dire rats appear from the filth, gnarling...

Round1

Noticing the tight quarters of the kitchen, Brawar curses under his breath. Seeing no point trying to get in the room the wizard keeps an eye out down the tunnels. Lesnir in hand and ready to "fly" should the noise of battle draw any evil creatures.
Fabhal puts his weight behind his hooked hammer in an effort to finish off one of the rats before it can take a plug out of his battered hide. He succeeds, as on rat falls down with a battered skull.
Veran quickly steps away from the rat near him, before chanting an incantation to produce a bright light that briefly blind the nearest rat, throwing its aim off, as Rudan assaults the rat closest to Veran, protecting his master vigilantly, but not able to actually hit.
The remaining dire rats all try to bite Rudan, but fail.
Cade and Feldar are hanging back.


[sblock=ooc]
State your current HP with your first combat post, please

Rudan's attacks are 2x claw (1d20+4; 1d6+1) and 1x bite (1d20+4; 1d4+1)
------------

Fort save vs Flare (1d20+3=9)
Rudan (claw, claw, bite) (1d20+4=11, 1d6+1=3, 1d20+4=9, 1d6+1=2, 1d20+4=8, 1d4+1=5)
Dire rat bite (1d20+1=7, 1d4=1, 1d20+1=3, 1d4=2, 1d20+1=14, 1d4=3)

Brawar delays.
Fabhal KOs rat 1
Veran Dazzles rat 3
Rudan attacks rat 4, misses
dire rats miss

[sblock=Initiative]
23 Brawar (+3)
20 Fabhal (+3)
16 Veran (&   Rudan) (+1)
9 Dire Rats
8 Cade (+2)
8 Feldar (+0)

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Not - (fully) updated

Cade 10/15
Fabhal  8/22
Brawar 15/15
Veran 12/16
Rudan 27/27
Feldar 7/19

R1 -5 down
R2
R3
R4

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 13, 2010)

*Brawar HP:15/15  AC:13*

Noticing the tight quarters of the kitchen, Brawar curses under his breath. Seeing no point trying to get in the room the wizard keeps an eye out down the tunnels. Lesnir in hand and ready to "fly" should the noise of battle draw any evil creatures.

[sblock=actions]
Ready Action: Use Hand of the Apperentice should any "evil" creatures appear in the halls.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
Scroll: Sleep(cstlvl1) and Magic Missile(cstlvl1)
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1- Sleep, True Strike, Enlarge Person [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2010)

*Holy Cr@p! I've Only Got 8 HP!*

[sblock=OOC]Guess I lost track over the holidays - Oh, well, Fabhal's supposed to have _way_ more confidence than his size and experience would indicate . . .[/sblock]

Fabhal puts his weight behind his hooked hammer in an effort to finish off one of the rats before it can take a plug out of his battered hide . . .

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Can't remember if you roll or we do - just in case:
To Hit (1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=6)
Damage (1d6+1=5)[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jan 13, 2010)

Veran would quickly step away from the rat near him, before chanting an incantation to produce a bright light in attempts to briefly blind the nearby rats, throwing their aim off, as Rudan assaults the rat closest to Veran, protecting his master vigilantly.

[sblock=Actions]
Veran: 5' step to H 16; Cast Flare (DC 12 Fort to avoid -1 attack) on R3
Rudan: Full attack on R4 (I'm honestly not sure what his attack and damage rolls are offhand, as I never got around to trying to work out a statblock for him)[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministatblock]
Spells (CL: 2, DC: 12+spell level)
4/Day Level 0: Flare, Detect Magic, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
3/Day Level 1: Produce Flame, Shillelagh, Cure Light Wounds.


Traits:
HP: 12/16
AC: 17, Touch: 11, Flat Footed: 16
Fort: +4
Refl: +2
Will: +4
Move: 30'
Init: +1
Perception: +7[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2010)

ooc: updated above, 

Cade and Feldar are next, then the other PC's. We will try to change between DM and PC posts.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 16, 2010)

"Eh, you can handle the rats.  Little cramped in there right now.  I'll step in if ya relly need it, though....." Cade mutters, hanging back.

[sblock=ooc]Delaying my action to wait and see if anyone backs out of the kitchen.  Cade isn't likely to hit anything with a javelin right now, since he's got allies in the way, so the rats would probably have cover against him, in addition to the shooting-into-melee penalty.

Cade the rogue: HP 10/15, AC 16[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2010)

ooc: Any news from Salthorae?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry no WD this is the only game I am in with him. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2010)

ooc: Will be away tomorrow and 're-start' on Wednesday.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 28, 2010)

ooc: Brawar, Fabhal, Veran &   Rudan each got an action, before the next one of the rats (round two)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 28, 2010)

*Sorry - Lost Track!*

Fabhal moves methodically on to the next rat in his reach, swiping at it with the hammer end. When that end misses, he lets the weight of the maul swing the weapon around and takes a tremendous swipe with the pickaxe end. The hook catches the rat under the jaw, and the stout Gnome swings the beast around and flings it into the wall behind him!

[sblock=Actions/Die Rolls]Attacking R2:

To Hit (1d20+3=14, 1d20+3=23)
Crit Confirm (1d20+3=20)

Damage (4d6+4=20)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 28, 2010)

*Brawar*

"Don't just stand there dwarf we need to..." Brawar starts to say as he moves to look in the room. Seeing the gnome splatter a rat to a red gorey mess, cuts of the wizards rant at the inactive dwarf. "Hmmm... Maybe we aren't needed." he says quietly.

[sblock=actions] 
Still ready action to attack anythng that comes from the hallway.
Nice shot Mowgli [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
Scroll: Sleep(cstlvl1) and Magic Missile(cstlvl1)
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1- Sleep, True Strike, Enlarge Person [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 5, 2010)

ooc: Waiting for Theroc (and Salthorae)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 5, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Going snowboarding in Utah 'till Monday! Back on the boards Tuesday. Please NPC me as needed![/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Feb 5, 2010)

Veran would next simply ready his club and shield and hope he had no need to use them.  Rudan would once again attack the rat closest to reaching Veran.

[sblock=Actions]
Draw club
Ready action to attack if any rat comes within Veran's reach.
Rudan: Full attack rat 4 1d20+4=12, 1d6+1=5, 1d20+4=8, 1d6+1=3, 1d20+4=17, 1d4+1=5[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 10, 2010)

Round 2

Fabhal moves methodically on to the next rat in his reach, swiping at it with the hammer end. When that end misses, he lets the weight of the maul swing the weapon around and takes a tremendous swipe with the pickaxe end. The hook catches the rat under the jaw, and the stout Gnome swings the beast around and flings it into the wall behind him!

The other rats, watching this display are now interested more in protecting their tails than fighting and flee toward the filth, seemingly disappearing into the floor.


[sblock=ooc]

Fight is effectively over. Radan and Fabhal can roll AoOs, if they want.

Good work! Re-start roleplaying... now! 

[sblock=Initiative]
23 Brawar (+3)
20 Fabhal (+3)
16 Veran (&   Rudan) (+1)
9 Dire Rats
8 Cade (+2)
8 Feldar (+0)

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Not - (fully) updated

Cade 10/15
Fabhal  8/22
Brawar 15/15
Veran 12/16
Rudan 27/27
Feldar 7/19

R1 -5 down
R2 - 20 down
R3 panic
R4 panic

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2010)

Hearing the clash of battle abate, Brawar pops his head into the doorway. "Hmm... surprised that everyone is still standing," he says in mock serenity. "Thought those rats would have gotten the upper hand."


----------



## Theroc (Feb 10, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
Would Rudan use his claw or bite for an AoO?  Or is it my choice?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2010)

Theroc said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Would Rudan use his claw or bite for an AoO?  Or is it my choice?[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
Your choice, I think / rule.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 11, 2010)

"Is there a doctor in the house? That ogre seems to have taken a bit more out of me than I originally thought . . ."

Fabhal slumps, propping himself on his hammer and clutching his aching ribs as he tries to catch his breath.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2010)

ooc: At least our cleric knows the healing well next door...


----------



## Theroc (Feb 11, 2010)

Rudan attempts a powerful swipe at the rat, but in his pursuit of power forsook his aim. 1d20+4=6, 1d6+1=7

Veran steps over, patting the creature on the head before looking to the others, and to Fabhal.  "I could heal you, but it would be the last healing I could provide us all for the day.  Shall I heal your current injuries?"

[sblock=Stats]
Spells (CL: 2, DC: 12+spell level)
4/Day Level 0: Flare, Detect Magic, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
3/Day Level 1: Produce Flame, Shillelagh, Cure Light Wounds.


Traits:
HP: 12/16
AC: 17, Touch: 11, Flat Footed: 16
Fort: +4
Refl: +2
Will: +4
Move: 30'
Init: +1
Perception: +7         [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 12, 2010)

"Well, it's hard to say. One more solid hit and I'll be out. If we don't run up on any more Ogres or their ilk I'll likely be OK."

[sblock=OOC]He's at 8 HP - I don't have his max HP with me as I'm not on my home computer right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 13, 2010)

"Aww, have a li'l trouble wit' the rats?  Let's go find somethin' more t' yer likin', then," Cade remarks.  He waits for the others to stop putzing around in the rat-room, then heads out wherever the others decide to go next.  He gestures vaguely away from the rat-room, clearly indifferent about which way they go next.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2010)

"Perhaps we should go to the healing well next door. And if it's magic has been defiled, I still have some blessing of Moradin." Feldar suggests.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2010)

"Then lead the way." Brawar tells the dwarf.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2010)

Feldar points at the only other door of the room. "Someone searching for gobbo traps?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 17, 2010)

Cade mutters "Yeh, whatever," and steps closer to the door indicated by Feldar.  He takes a careful look around the door, the floor in front of it, the ceiling and walls around it, but doesn't get too close yet.  If he spots anything suspicious, he gets out his tools and deftly tinkers away with it before stepping back again.

[sblock=ooc]Perception check of 25 with Trapfinding and Trap Spotter, from 10 feet away.    1d20+10=25
Disable Device check to disarm or unlock, if necessary, of 27.
1d20+9=27 
And if there's both a trap and a lock, then my second Disable Device roll for the lock is a 22.
1d20+9=22 
Huzzah!  InvisibleCastle doesn't hate me today!  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2010)

[sblock=Arkhandus]Their is no trap. But I will allow you to keep your rolls for the next time.[/sblock]

After Cade opens expertly the locked door, you can see a small room. At the end is a small well that stands about 2 feet tall. A bucket and a rope stand near the well.

"As they dug a well, the founders found this magical spring. It has healing properties, but one can only benefit from it once a day." The dwarf cleric explains as he starts to pull up a bucket with water.

[sblock=OOC]Drinking the water heals 1d8 HP.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2010)

"Hmmm... Interesting," Brawar says in answer to the dwarf. "Maybe then we should fill one of are waterskins with this water. We can take it along to have on hand for each of us to use today." 


[sblock=OOC]
Just have the person caring the healing water to list everyones name and strike them off after they drink from the skin:

Example:

Healing Well Water:
Brawar
Cade
Feldar
Rudan
Veran
Fabhal[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 18, 2010)

OOC: Fabhal will definitely be drinking from the Healing Well (1d8=7) now.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 15/20     AC: 20*  AC(T): 13*  AC(FF): 18*
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +3*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +3*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 14 STR)  +3        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+5 used Either/Or)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

ooc: looks like we lost our cleric.

Suggestions:

a) We say he stays at the well and uses his spells and channeling to heal the group a last time and Fabhal hasn't to drink now.

b) We look for another player to play the cleric.

Please answer in the OOC thread before we continue.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2010)

Much refreshed, water dripping from his face, Fabhal straightens from the well. "Any suggestions for a direction from here? And does anyone know if this water will remain potent if we remove it from the well? I didn't do very well in my Alchemical Theory classes."


----------



## Theroc (Feb 26, 2010)

Veran looked to the others.  "I'm still a bit sore from that... big brute in the other room.  I'll aid you all, just not from the very front..."

[sblock=OOC]
Should Veran use the fountain now or save it for later?  He only needs 4 HP and the well grants more than that.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2010)

Fabhal moves to the door on the West side of the room (opens back out into the hall).

"Let's take a look through those doors just to the west (Living Quarters in the SW corner of the map) and clear that area."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2010)

Feldar suggests, that he will heal the others and do some sort of divination rite on the well...

ooc: Trying to avoid playing an NPC in the encounters. Everyone fine with Fabhal's plan? I will continue there tomorrow, if there aren't objections.

BTW: Just take some water with you and let the NPC do the healing


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2010)

[sblock=huh?] Brawar can't heal WD LOL, but if we can take the one drink water with us he will fill his waterskin with that water and take along. [/sblock]

"Lead the way Fabhal, we need to find these goblins. You seem to find trouble where ever you go so I say lead on." Brawar says with a grin.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=huh?] Brawar can't heal WD LOL, but if we can take the one drink water with us he will fill his waterskin with that water and take along. [/sblock]
> ...



[sblock=ooc]Sorry, mixed up the names. I meant the now NPC dwarf cleric.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2010)

The group moves to the south-west living quarter. One door is stuck and on the other one, Cade spots a hidden mechanism.. a trap!

[sblock=ooc] See the map for your positions. I took Cade's 'unneeded roll' to spot the trap. You could try to force the stuck door open, making some noise, or to quietly disarm the trap... Edit: You also have now a knock spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2010)

Fabhal leans in close to whisper to his companions.

"Once Cade disarms the trap, we could try a pincer move - one group could go to the other door and try to force it. Even if we couldn't force the door on the first try it could draw their attention that way, giving another group a chance to slip in behind them. If two tries doesn't get us in, the group at the stuck door could run around to this one regardless.

Of course, this is only useful if there's something in there . . ."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 10, 2010)

"A sound plan," Brawar states. "Besides we wouldn't want them to use that doorway to surround us. Veran and I can take the stuck door, if we can't force it open my magic will get us in." 

"I will stand at the corner and signal Veran when you are ready, he can try his hand at the door, or foot as the case maybe." Brawar says with one of his rare chuckles. "We will get in through the stuck door, just hope that there are no ogres in there."


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 14, 2010)

"...You know, I'd prefer it if we jes' ignore this door since it's trapped, 'n' bust in through t'other door, try 'n' surprise whate'er's inside.  Make THEM go through the trapped door if they try t' escape or s'round us," Cade proffers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2010)

With a loud CLANG, the heroes force their way through the struck door...

The large room is lined with ten dwarf-sized bunks. Most have been pulled apart and destroyed. But Cade spots a hidden trapdoor beneath the rubble...

[sblock=ooc] Maybe the noise has attracted someone... or something.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I hope it didn't attract anything. LOL  Question: When you mention something like Cade finding a secert door does that mean only he knows about it or he found it and let everyone know?[/sblock]

"Well hopefully we will find the owners of these beds somewhere alive so we might have some allies." Brawar says with a hint of sarcasm. He's sure that will not be the case.

"Do we go back and try the other way now?" he asks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2010)

ooc: Cade's decision. But if Ark doesn't post until the weekend, the trapdoor is fair game


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 19, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade mutters "Well, that was kinda loud.....  But wot'e'er, least I didn't hafta get a poison needle in my thumb."  He steps in and takes a careful look around, then takes a closer look at the trapdoor, saying "Door here."

If he doesn't find any traps on or around the trapdoor, he'll open it up and see what's inside.  "Bring some light o'er here."

[sblock=ooc]Perception check to spot any traps around the hidden door: a lousy 14.  So he likely doesn't notice anything wrong with the door, and will open it.
1d20+10=14 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2010)

A flame bursts out the trapdoor. Fortunately, Cade is able to roll aside and the others are not near enough to get burned. Below, you find a bow of very good quality and an opal.

[sblock=ooc]Cade Reflex  (1d20+5=17) success. No damage because of Evasion 

MW Shortbow. Opal is worth 50 gp.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2010)

"Well I believe we should hold on to those so they don't fall into a goblin's paws." Brawar says to the group. "And a quick search incase there is anything else to... um save."

[sblock=OOC] Everyone taking a bunk and searching it shouldn't take long. Need someone to watch the door though. [/sblock]

"Veran, watch the hall a minute," he says turning towards a bed and searching.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2010)

Trusting Veran to watch their backs, Fabhal lends a hand searching the room.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2010)

ooc: The search doesn't earthen up more riches. Where next?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2010)

"Hmm... I suggest we head back to the kitchen and try the doorway we left unexplored." Brawar says to the group in a general way. 

"Lucky move by the way," he says talking to Cade and pointing to the trapdoor. "Had it been me I would have been burnt pretty badly."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2010)

ooc: I thought there were no doorway unexplored. The one after the rat fight led to the magic well.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Think I'm thinking of the door at M16 Mowgli wanted us to go back and check out this room before going through it. Guess my character would know it leads to the halway. He's just having a tough time in these halls. He feels like something big and gelantinously is watching him. LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2010)

Fabhal takes out the map provided by the Dwarf at the door.

"There's a guest chamber marked here. I'd suggest we finish clearing this block of rooms, then start at the guard room here and make our way around counter-clockwise."

He points out the guest chamber in the block of rooms already mostly cleared (entrance is at M12), then the guard room in the south center of the map (entrance at N19).


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2010)

ooc: I will just go with Fabhal's suggestion to speed things up.

After some tries Cade opens the locked door silently. Six bunks are scattered about this room. Three are dwarf-sized, and three are human-sized. An unlit torch sits in a sconce in the center of each wail.

Your search doesn't unearth anything unusual, so you proceed to the other room...

ooc: Perception checks everyone please. I normally roll this, but I want you to have your fate in your own hands. Please also post your marching order.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2010)

Following previous 'tradition,' Fabhal suggests either he or Cade (as resident trap finder) lead the way.

Perception (1d20+3=23)

(OOC: I have a feeling this is a good time to have maxed out a Perception roll . . .)


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2010)

[sblock=what's this??] WD posting on the weekend very very kool LOL 

Welcome to the world where we never stop playing. 
Ok  Perception = 21  Not maxed but only one off!!! 

Suggested marching order:

Fabhal- unless changing classes really hurt his AC/HP
Cade- with a distance weapon he could fire over the gnomes head
Veran and his pet dino
Brawar- who will keep an eye on our backs and down alternate corridors 

Is that everyone could we get one more warrior type, dwarf who knows what's going on down here prefered, [/sblock]

Brawar waits for the others to start marching down the new corridor keeping an eye out for trouble.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2010)

Fabhals keen exes stop the group as he spots some of the strangest hazards in dungeons: a gelantinous cube!

On the other side, Brawar spots some more dire rats. Following the group after woken by the noise, they just waited for a chance to attack!

---

Round 1
Cade springs back and dashes around Veran and Brawar, swinging his  morningstar down upon the nearest rat with a "Yar!   Die, rodent!", driving his spiked bludgeon into the unfortunate  rat!
"Move to the East! Back and to the East . . .  let's get some room to work!"
 Suiting action to words, Fabhal moves quickly back around the corner,  grasping his holy symbol and muttering a quick prayer that Cayden  Cailean keep him free from the monster's slimy embrace!
"Behind us!" Brawar yells moving across  the hallway quickly. When he gets to the otherside of the corridor he  turns and starts chanting words to a spell and waving his hands about in  the air.
The other rats spring and bite the rogue.

[sblock=ooc]
Movement see map

Brawar starts casting spell
Fabhal casts Shield of Faith on himself
Cade kills Rat3.

R1&2 attack Cade. Both hit for 6 dam total.

[sblock=Initiative]
19 Cade (+2)
15 Fabhal (+3)
12 Brawar (+3)
10 Dire Rats & Cube
2 Veran (&   Rudan) (+1)

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 9/15 disease?
Fabhal 22/22 ?
Brawar 15/15
Veran 16/16
Rudan 27/27

R1 -
R2 -
R3 - Dead
G Cube - 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2010)

"Behind us!" Brawar yells moving across the hallway quickly. When he gets to the otherside of the corridor he turns and starts chanting words to a spell and waving his hands about in the air.

[sblock=actions] 
Move: About 20' straight across to tother hallway.
Standard: Casting Sleep (not sure if casting time is one round in PF), will be targeting rats after they move.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
Scroll: Sleep(cstlvl1) and Magic Missile(cstlvl1)
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1- Sleep, True Strike, Enlarge Person [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2010)

"Move to the East! Back and to the East . . . let's get some room to work!"

Suiting action to words, Fabhal moves quickly back around the corner, grasping his holy symbol and muttering a quick prayer that Cayden Cailean keep him free from the monster's slimy embrace!

[sblock=Actions]Move to S12, cast Shield of Faith on self.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 15/20     AC: 22*  AC(T): 15*  AC(FF): 20*
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD: 13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +2*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +2*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 14 STR)  +4        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+4 used Either/Or)

Channel Energy: 1d6 (3/3 Daily)

Domain Powers:
 * Touch of Chaos (4/4)     * Agile Feet (4/4)

Spells:
 * Level 00          * Level 01
   * Create Water      * Command
   * Guidance          * Protection from Law
   * Resistance        * [s]Shield of Faith[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 23, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade silently nods along and follows Fabhal when the gnome takes the lead, morningstar in hand and watching out for traps or other threats along the way.  Then Fabhal points out something wierd off to the side as they go, and Cade instinctively hops back, then notices the rats coming up from behind the group, and he decides it's better to face the vermin he knows than the wierd translucent thing he doesn't.  Though, as he backs away, he thinks back to his earlier subterranean treasure-hunts and tales shared 'round the table with other drunken adventurers before....maybe he had seen or heard of a big see-through mass o' goo before....

Regardless, he springs back and dashes around Veran and Brawar, swinging his morningstar down upon the nearest rat with a "Yar!  Die, rodent!", driving his spiked bludgeon into the unfortunate rat!

[sblock=OOC]Woah!  Didn't expect so much activity on a Friday, let alone the rest of the weekend!  So I hadn't checked sooner.   For reference, Cade always takes the second rank, letting someone tougher or braver lead the way, since he can spot traps from 10 feet away.

Perception check of 19, for what it's worth (20 if trapfinding) 1d20+9=19 

Move to N-12, looks like I can get there with 20 feet of movement without provoking AoOs, taking just one diagonal at the end.  Then attack the nearest rat with my morningstar.  Attack roll of 17, for 6 damage, and another 5 damage if I get Sneak Attack (since it seems that I go before the rats and thus, hopefully, they're still flat-footed......).
1d20+5=17, 1d8+4=6, 1d6=5 

Also, I rolled Knowledge (Dungeoneering) since Cade has it, and got a 16, if that's enough to identify the gelatinous cube and some of its special qualities or attacks.
1d20+6=16 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2010)

ooc: Updated Above Veran & Rudan can choose between a Reflex (DC 12) save to avoid the cube or making an AoO.


----------



## Theroc (Mar 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
To avoid slowing things down too much, Veran and Rudan will make reflex saves.  I don't have the numbers on hand, so if you don't roll by the time I get a chance to find them and post, I will post up the reflex save[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 24, 2010)

*Cade the rogue, round 2*

Cade grins as the first rat turns into an ugly smear on the floor under his morningstar, but then the other two rats gang up on him and tear into his legs with their nasty, filthy teeth.....  The rogue hisses in pain, but more in annoyance.  To retaliate, he brings his morningstar smashing down again, this time on the rat the moved up next to the corpse of Cade's previous target.

That done, Cade flips forward, somersaulting over the rats he's smashed, and follows through with another somersault, then a cartwheel over to the side, skirting past and behind the remaining ankle-biter.  "Hey, thanks for all the help, guys!" the rogue spits out sarcastically as he goes.

[sblock=ooc]To avoid slowing things down since I'm rather busy on Wednesdays, here's Cade's next action just a bit in advance.  However, did Cade learn anything from his Knowledge (Dungeoneering) check in the first round?

Cade attacks dire rat #2 now with his morningstar, a 23 to-hit for 10 damage.  Booyah!  Soon Cade will add "Rat-Slayer" or "the Doom of Rats" or "Verminbane" to his so-far-empty list of titles.   Or, y'know, avoid humiliating himself with such a lowly distinction.  Whatever.
1d20+5=23, 1d8+4=10 

Follow up with a move-action at half-speed to tumble around the remaining dire rat (DC = dire rat's Combat Maneuver Defense) without suffering AoOs from it.  Moving to space L-10 (avoiding rat 3's space), Acrobatics check of 16.
1d20+6=16 

Oh, and my Fortitude save against the first dire rat's disease was a 20 total.
1d20+1=20 
Forgot to roll both saves together, so here's the save against the other rat, a 21.  GLEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!  InvisibleCastle likes me today!
1d20+1=21 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2010)

Fabhal retreats down the hall to the east, staying just out of reach of the slow moving cube and firing arrows as he goes.

(If the cube turns west and pursues Cade, Fabhal simply stays where he is to fire his bow).

[sblock=Actions]Attack with Longbow:
To Hit (1d20+4=17)
Damage (1d6+1=7)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 20/20     AC: 22*  AC(T): 15*  AC(FF): 20*
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD: 13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +2*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +2*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 14 STR)  +4        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+4 used Either/Or)

Channel Energy: 1d6 (3/3 Daily)

Domain Powers:
 * Touch of Chaos (4/4)     * Agile Feet (4/4)

Spells:
 * Level 00          * Level 01
   * Create Water      * Command
   * Guidance          * Protection from Law
   * Resistance        * [s]Shield of Faith[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2010)

Round 2

Veran succeeds to avoid the cube, but it engulfs Rudan. Despite being  burned by the acid, it resists the paralysis.
Cade smashes another rat. That done, he flips forward, somersaulting over the rats he's smashed,  and follows through with another somersault, then a cartwheel over to  the side, skirting past and behind the remaining ankle-biter.  "Hey, thanks for all the help, guys!" the rogue  spits out sarcastically as he goes.
Fabhal retreats down the hall to the east, staying just out of reach of  the slow moving cube and firing arrows as he goes.


[sblock=ooc]
Reflex saves  (Veran, Rudan) (1d20+1=13, 1d20+6=8)
Acid Damage, Fort  Save (1d6=6, 1d20+6=24)

Movement see map

Veran avoids the engulf, but not Rudan. 6 dam, pinned, suffocates
Cade hits and kills R1. Knows anything about the ooze type and that that one is acidic and can paralyze.
Fabhal hits cube for 7 dam. Fabhal was healed at the well room by the dwarf cleric.

[sblock=Initiative]
2 Veran (&   Rudan) (+1)
19 Cade (+2)
15 Fabhal (+3)
12 Brawar (+3)
10 Dire Rats & Cube


[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 9/15 
Fabhal 20/20 (healed in the well room)
Brawar 15/15
Veran 16/16
Rudan 21/27 - pinned

R1 -
R2 - Dead
R3 - Dead
G Cube -7 

[/sblock][/sblock]

Brawar next!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2010)

"Rudan's in trouble - we've got to kill that thing!"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Didn't see where my spell went off in round two, sorry fiorgot to give you a target. Would have centered it on the rats and tried to aviod Cade. But it looks like he might have back flipped into the effect. [/sblock]

Round 3:

"It's to close try and draw it away, attack and run." Brawar says suiting action to his words.

[sblock=actions]
Move 15 feet north and wait for it to appear around the corner.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
Scroll: Sleep(cstlvl1) and Magic Missile(cstlvl1)
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1- Sleep, True Strike, Enlarge Person [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 25, 2010)

Cade calls out "Don't touch the oozy box-thing!  It'll melt yer skin off 'n' stop yer muscles from workin', I think!"

[sblock=ooc]Hey, Cade has no idea what Brawar was trying to cast, let alone how big an area it would affect or where it would take effect.  He's just trying to avoid the gelatinous cube while dispatching the rats pestering him.  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2010)

Round 2

Veran succeeds to avoid the cube, but it engulfs Rudan. Despite being  burned by the acid, it resists the paralysis.
Cade smashes another rat. That done, he flips forward, somersaulting over the rats he's smashed,  and follows through with another somersault, then a cartwheel over to  the side, skirting past and behind the remaining ankle-biter.  "Hey, thanks for all the help, guys!" the rogue  spits out sarcastically as he goes.
Fabhal retreats down the hall to the east, staying just out of reach of  the slow moving cube and firing arrows as he goes.
After his spell successfully puts the las rat into sleep: "It's to close try and draw it away, attack and  run." Brawar says suiting action to his words.
The cube uses his pseudopod, but misses the druid.

[sblock=ooc]
Reflex saves  (Veran, Rudan) (1d20+1=13, 1d20+6=8)
Acid Damage, Fort  Save (1d6=6, 1d20+6=24)
Rat will save  (1d20+1=2)
Pseudopod attack  (1d20+2=6, 1d6=1, 1d6=3)

Movement see map

Veran avoids the engulf, but not Rudan. 6 dam, pinned, suffocates
Cade hits and kills R1. Knows anything about the ooze type and that that one is acidic and can paralyze.
Fabhal hits cube for 7 dam. Fabhal was healed at the well room by the dwarf cleric.
Brawars spell is finished in round 2. Rat is put asleep.
Still with Rudan inside, the cube lashes with pseudopods at the druid

[sblock=Initiative]
2 Veran (&   Rudan) (+1)
19 Cade (+2)
15 Fabhal (+3)
12 Brawar (+3)
10 Dire Rats & Cube


[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 9/15 
Fabhal 20/20 (healed in the well room)
Brawar 15/15
Veran 16/16
Rudan 21/27 - pinned

R1 - Sleeping
R2 - Dead
R3 - Dead
G Cube -7 

[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes actions!

(Don't foget the fort save for rudan)


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] ok got my rounds mixed up but think I know where we are now.  Brawar will ready action - Hand of the Apprentice for when the creature comes around the corner, but first need to know it's coming my way. [/sblock]

"Fabhal keep an eye on it, but not to close. If it advances towards the others let me know." The wizard says holding Lesnir at the ready.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2010)

"I'll let you know, Brawar! Right now it's just sittin' there, smotherin' poor Rudan!"

The doughty Gnome stands fast, firing off another arrow. Apparantly, he _can_ hit the broad side of a barn . . . this missile also punches through the thing's thick, um, skin, and causes another slow leak of its internal fluids.

[sblock=Actions]To Hit (1d20+4=14)
Damage (1d6+1=3)[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 26, 2010)

Cade steps around the now-motionless rat and sees the wierd cube-thing slide forward a bit and lash out at Veran.  So he drops his morningstar, picks up one of his javelins, and tosses it at the strange creature.....

[sblock=OOC]5-foot step one space down/south/whatever, drop morningstar, draw javelin, and throw.  Horrible attack roll of 7 after the penalty for making a ranged attack into melee.  9 damage if it hits somehow.
1d20-1=7, 1d6+3=9 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2010)

ooc: Will wait for Theroc's actions.


----------



## Theroc (Mar 26, 2010)

Veran dodges the cube, but sees his scaly companion engulfed.  Stepping back, Veran prepares a spell, his hands bursting into flames.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Cast Produce Flame
Move: Move next to Cade... I'd rather risk an AoO from a rat than from the cube!
Rudan's Fort save: 1d20+6=19[/sblock]


[sblock=Veran's status]
Spells (CL: 2, DC: 12+spell level)
4/Day Level 0: Flare, Detect Magic, Purify Food and  Drink, Read Magic
3/Day Level 1: Produce Flame, Shillelagh, Cure Light  Wounds.


Traits:
HP: 16/16
AC: 17, Touch: 11, Flat Footed: 16
Fort: +4
Refl: +2
Will: +4
Move: 30'
Init: +1
Perception: +7[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2010)

Round 3

Veran dodges the cube, but sees his scaly companion engulfed.  Stepping  back, he is hit by a pseudo pod and feels his whole body going numb.
Rudan also ceases to struggle.
Cade steps around the now-motionless rat and sees the wierd cube-thing  slide forward a bit and lash out at Veran.  So he drops his morningstar,  picks up one of his javelins, and tosses it at the strange  creature and hits.
"Fabhal keep an eye on it, but not to close. If  it advances towards the others let me know." Brawar says  holding Lesnir at the ready.
"I'll let you know, Brawar! Right now it's just  sittin' there, smotherin' poor Rudan!" The doughty Gnome (Fabhal) stands fast, firing off another arrow. Apparantly, he _can_  hit the broad side of a barn . . . this missile also punches through  the thing's thick, um, skin, and causes another slow leak of its  internal fluids.
The cube moves forward to engulf the motionless druid, reaching for the sleeping rat.

[sblock=ooc]
Cube AoO  (1d20+2=18)
Cube damage  (2d6=8)
Veran Fort Save  (1d20+4=9)
Paralysis Veran  (3d6=8)
paralysis  (3d6=14)
acid (1d6=4)
acid for engulfed  (Veran) (1d6=2)

Movement see map

Veran moves, risking AoO, is hit by Cube for 8 dam, paralyzed for 8 rds.
Rudan paralyzed for 14 rds.
Cade hit cube for 9 dam
Brawar still readies attack.
Fabhal hits cube for 3 dam.


[sblock=Initiative]
2 Veran (&   Rudan) (+1)
19 Cade (+2)
15 Fabhal (+3)
12 Brawar (+3)
10 Dire Rats & Cube


[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 9/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Veran 6/16 - paralyzed (8 rds), engulfed, suffocating
Rudan 17/27 - paralyzed (14 rds), engulfed, suffocating

R1 - Sleeping
R2 - Dead
R3 - Dead
G Cube  35/54

[/sblock][/sblock]

Cade, Fabhal & Brawar next.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 1, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

"Oh sh-, uh, HELP!  It caught Veran!" Cade calls out, not sure where the others have gone.  Probably run for their lives, damn them, he thinks.  Cade picks up his morningstar with his off-hand and backs up.  As he goes, Cade pulls another javelin from his bandolier, thinking he'll try another toss if the cube follows him.

[sblock=ooc]Pick up my dropped morningstar, then take a move action to back away from the gelatinous cube.  Draw javelin as part of the move action to get away, since I have a +1 BAB.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2010)

"Brawar, it's moving away from us! It's heading for Cade, and it smacked Veran. I'm keeping my distance, but I'm gonna follow it."

Fabhal fires off yet another arrow, still chipping away. This time the missile goes a little wild, just nicking a corner of the Cube.

[sblock=Actions]Move to T12. Fire arrow at cube.
TH, Damage (1d20+4=13, 1d6+1=2)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2010)

Quickly moving back towards the Giant cube, Brawar stops at the corner and hurls Lesnir at the beastly thing.


[sblock=OOC] at work off break in 4 mins so can you roll my action WD?

Move to S11 and then use Hand of the Apprentice on the cube. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2010)

Round 4

Veran and Rudan are eaten by the cube.

more soon.

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2459646/Hand of Appr (1d20+6=22, 1d6=1)
Acid (Veran, Rudan) (1d6=6, 1d6=1)

map will follow soon

Veran takes 6, Rudan 1 acid damage.
Cade moves and changes weapon.
Brawar hits for 1 dam.
Fabhal hits cube for 2 dam.
Last Rat gets eaten.
Cube moves toward Cade.

[sblock=Initiative]
2 Veran (&   Rudan) (+1)
19 Cade (+2)
15 Fabhal (+3)
12 Brawar (+3)
10 Dire Rats & Cube


[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 9/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Veran 0/16 - paralyzed (8 rds), engulfed, suffocating
Rudan 16/27 - paralyzed (14 rds), engulfed, suffocating

R1 - Dead
R2 - Dead
R3 - Dead
G Cube  32/54

[/sblock][/sblock]

Cade, Fabhal & Brawar next.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 3, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade frowns as the wretched box of jelly continues sliding or shuffling or something towards him.  He hurls the javelin in his hand, piercing deep into the cube-monster with the mighty throw, then backs away as he pulls another javelin from his bandolier.  "It's still comin' t' eat me!!  Ya could stand t' help me 'n' Veran 'n' Rudan A LI'L MORE, GUYS!"

[sblock=ooc]Throw javelin at the gelatinous cube, then back away and draw another javelin.  Distance moved will depend on how close the cube is, since a new map isn't up yet.

Rolled a 15 total to hit, for 8 damage with the javelin.
1d20+3=15, 1d6+3=8 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2010)

*Fabhal Diaibhlin*

"We're working as fast as we can, Cade! We'll not abandon you to your fate, nor Veran and Rudan!"

Fabhal looses yet another arrow into the Cube; this one penetrates deep.

[sblock=Actions]Stand fast at last location.
Fire Arrow (1d20+4=15) for Damage (1d6+1=6)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 3, 2010)

Brawar hurls Lesnirn again the blade slices true and then returns to the wizard's hand.

[sblock=actions]
Hand of the Apprentice 1d20+4 = 22, 1d6 = 5 
Possible Crit 1d20+4 = 23, 1d6 = 1 confrimed but dmg bites
no movement this round 

[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 3/6
Scroll: Sleep(cstlvl1) and Magic Missile(cstlvl1)
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1- Sleep, True Strike, Enlarge Person [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2010)

ooc: Suffocation is slow enough to ignore it. But druid and companion will take 1d6 acid damage each round. The cube itself is dumb and slow enough, that you can just post one round after another for the damage you doing. So just continue your hit/damage rolls and I will figure the health of the engulfed victims after you killed it. Will be back on Wednesday. Let's try to end the fight until then, before it gets to boring


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 4, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade keeps backing away and tossing javelins at the cube-shaped monster.....but he soon runs out of javelins.

[sblock=ooc]Given whatcha said, and how few javelins Cade has, I'm just gonna roll for the last few now.

....First one's a crappy 6 to hit, for 7 damage if that somehow hits.
1d20+3=6, 1d6+3=7 

Next round's javelin is a 16 to hit for 5 damage.
1d20+3=6, 1d6+3=7 

Last javelin will be a 19 to hit for 5 damage.
1d20+3=19, 1d6+3=5 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2010)

Fabhal continues to plink away at the thing from his side as well, falling into a clockwork pattern and adjusting his movement to keep a constant distance from it.

[sblock=Actions]Following Cade's pattern, rolled three rounds:
To Hit, Damage (1d20+4=17, 1d6+1=2, 1d20+4=22, 1d6+1=3, 1d20+4=12, 1d6+1=6)

All should be hits, for a grand total of 11 points over the three rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2010)

Tossing his bonded weapon once more Brawar draws his dagger as the faithful weapon returns to his hand. With an under hand toss the dagger sinks all the way into the gleantinous mass, but if it did it any harm is hard to say.

[sblock=actions]
Only two attacks for the three rounds (round three perception to see if it is dying) 1d20+2 = 17, 1d6 = 4, 1d20+4 = 8, 1d4 = 4 

so 8 points of damage from Brawar if they both hit. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2010)

After your attacks, the cube seems to be dying and inert, but Veran and  Rudan are still in the thing...

[sblock=ooc]

Veran Rudan (3d6=9,  3d6=13)

Veran needs to get out / healed immediately, or he will die...
You could channel energy, but that would also heal the cube.

Best bet would be recovering Veran by the others and do a healing spell on him, then.

As Theroc is taking a break, bringing his character to the well might be the best way to handle it (if Veran survives).

Shall we re-recruit? Please post in the ooc thread.

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 9/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Veran -9/16 - paralyzed (7 rds), engulfed, suffocating
Rudan 3/27 - paralyzed (13 rds), engulfed, suffocating

G Cube -4/54 - dying

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2010)

Fabhal immediately starts boring into the gelatinous mess, working as quickly as he can to get to his comrades. As soon as he can get them out he goes to work over them, then begins dragging them toward the well room. 

"Come on, we've got to them healed up!"

[sblock=Actions]Get them both out of the cube as quickly as possible - Veran first, then Rudan.

Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=4) on Veran (use Protection from Law slot).

Drag to the Well Room and use the well to heal/cure them.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 15/20     AC: 22*  AC(T): 15*  AC(FF): 20*
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD: 13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +2*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +2*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 14 STR)  +4        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+4 used Either/Or)

Channel Energy: 1d6 (3/3 Daily)

Domain Powers:
 * Touch of Chaos (4/4)     * Agile Feet (4/4)

Spells:
 * Level 00          * Level 01
   * Create Water      * Command
   * Guidance          * [s]Protection from Law[/s]
   * Resistance        * [s]Shield of Faith[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 8, 2010)

Cade moves in and tries to hack through part of the cube to help the others reach Veran and Rudan.....  "Get 'im outta there!"

He drops his morningstar, draws his dagger as he steps in closer, and slices away.  Afterward, Cade tries to retrieve his javelins, and inspects his weaponry to see if the wierd cube-shaped ooze-monster ruined them with its acid.

[sblock=ooc]A natural 20 to hit with the dagger, but only 4 damage.
1d20+4=24, 1d4+3=4 

I dunno if oozes can be critted in Pathfinder, so I rolled a threat roll and crit bonus damage just in case.  An 8 to confirm for 5 extra damage if so.
1d20+4=8, 1d4+3=5 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2010)

You succeed at rescuing Veran and Rudan from there acidic end and bring them to the well room. The dwarf cleric takes care of them. What does the rest of you do?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2010)

"We are making no progress and we are losing man power." Brawar says in discuss. "Master cleric where do you think the dwarves would have held out if they indeed are still alive down here."

[sblock=ooc] Could use a heavy fighter or another warrior cleric. Do we want to recuirt just to have four bodies still in the group? [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=ooc] Could use a heavy fighter or another warrior cleric. Do we want to recuirt just to have four bodies still in the group? [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]Asked the same in the ooc thread. I will start re-recruiting now.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2010)

_Small retcon and we start again:_

As you come back to the well, Feldar is no longer alone.

"This is Morjik, Favored of Abadar, from the clan protecting the Great Vault. He received a dire call for help from our high priest and was able to reach us just yet. As he traveled, he secured the help of Sir Thanderghast here." Feldar explains, pointing at a dwarf and a human in heavy armor.

"Best you let Veran and Rudan stay by me. As I just explained Morjik and Sir Thanderghast, the defenders have maybe flown to the practice area, as they have a weapon supply and enough room to regroup, or to the armory, as the door can be easily secured."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2010)

Fabhal's eyes twinkle with mischief as he regards the new additions to their rescue party.

"Welcome, sirs! Your arrival is timely!"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2010)

Looking the newest additions to help clear the hall Brawar crosses his arms, "Well at least if we meet anymore cubed monsters they will have something else to smother besides me."

"Which of the two rooms is closer?" the wizard asks Fabhal.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2010)

"As you can see on your map  the armory is closer, but you have to go through the barracks." Feldar explains further pointing at the map you are carrying.

ooc: Link is to xls file attached to the first post of this thread.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 15, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

"Ours is but to serve, laddie.  We back up to snuff?  Or is more healin' bein' needed?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*



HolyMan said:


> Looking the newest additions to help clear the hall Brawar crosses his arms, "Well at least if we meet anymore cubed monsters they will have something else to smother besides me."



"Actually, I don't plan on being smothered, if it's all the same to you, sir.  I find that my axe usually bites deep enough to discourage that sort of thing," says Ray (the "human in heavy armor") as he hefts his greataxe lovingly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2010)

"I'm ready for more, but I don't know if we're better off tackling the barracks now or moving forward with our previous plans - we were heading for the guest rooms to clear them, then were off to the guard room to the south."


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

"When last I was in this place, it seems that clearing the guest rooms was an objective that we were working towards."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 16, 2010)

"I will defer to the two of you," Brawar says indicating Fabhal and Ray. "But I don't think we should tally but just pick a place to start, and work from there."

[sblock=OOC] sorry CHA = 8 [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

"Agreed, Brawar, let us be about it, then."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Agreed, Brawar, let us be about it, then."




ooc: Will go with the first room suggestion...

Leif, you should choose another color than Mowgli. Is the conversion fine?


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 16, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

"Sounds like the guest rooms then lads.  Perhaps a marching order for the new group?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

"I am accustomed to being in the front rank, if that's acceptable to all?"

[sblock=WD]Conversion is fine, thanks [new color for speech=lightblue][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2010)

*Double post, sorry*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 16, 2010)

"Where there's room, I'll go in front with you. I'd suggest a bowman or someone using a long weapon immediately behind me . . ."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 17, 2010)

"And I will take a place in the center," Brawar states crossing his arms. "I don't mind being next to last but I do not prefer it."


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

"Morjik, I suppose that just leaves you then?  Are you content to bring up the rear of the procession?"

OOC: If this does, indeed, settle our order, then Ray will press onward, axe held at the ready.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 17, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade just nods in greeting to the two strangers, quietly sizing them up and considering what help or trouble they may be.  After the others have introduced themselves, he simply points a thumb to himself and says "Cade."

As they discuss where to go next, he only says "Wote'er, let's jes' go.  Time's a-wastin'."  He'll follow Fabhal out of the well-room keeping his eyes peeled for traps or other threats.

[sblock=ooc]Tried to reply last night, but it was too late due to the server going down for maintenance while I was typing up the reply....[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 17, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abanar*

"Since noone else seems to want it, aye guess so.  Won't be using me axe much it seems."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 19, 2010)

Marching order:

Ray - Fabhal
Brawar - Cade
Morjik

Barracks next?


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 19, 2010)

Seems to be the consensus.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2010)

I assume standard procedure to open door...

This large room is lined with a dozen dwarf sized bunks, all of which have been torn apart. Twelve empty footlockers also lie scattered across the floor, their contents torn to shreds.
A dead goblin lies near one door, his body scorched and burnt


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

Ray moves into the room.  "I wonder what in blazes happened in here?"  He begins looking around the room in more detail, checking for clues as to what happened here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2010)

Fabhal looks up at his large new friend, the good humored mischievous gleam in his eye giving the lie to the surprised and horrified tone of his voice.

"Oh gods! It looks like they were attacked!"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2010)

"What makes you believe that Fabhal?" Brawar says concealing his own small grin. "You believe that a dwarven barracks would be all neat and perstine? I bet you a silver, more than half this mess is the dwarves making." 

Brawar stays near the doorway as the others look around.


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*



Mowgli said:


> Fabhal looks up at his large new friend, the good humored mischievous gleam in his eye giving the lie to the surprised and horrified tone of his voice.
> 
> "Oh gods! It looks like they were attacked!"



Ray scowls at his companion.  "Yes, doubtless, oh Observant One.   What I meant was more along the lines of 'when,' 'why,' and 'by whom,' although yon Goblin wastrel provides some good clues about that last one. "


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2010)

*Fabhal the Mighty - Gnome Fighter/Cleric*

"Oh! Well, why didn't you say so? Let's see, let's see  . . ."

The tall Gnome's dark orange hair bobs with his head as he looks around carefully, making mutterings under his breath but the twinkle still plainly evident in his eyes.

"I think I've got it . . . unless my keen Gnomish eyes deceive me (and they usually do not) this is the work of Hobgoblins! I'd say more than two days ago, but _probably_ less than a week. As to why . . . well, they're _Hobgoblins_!

Of course, I could be wrong."


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2010)

Cade shrugs.  "Who cares what happened?  Prolly some dwarves fought 'n' died here, killed a goblin but lost.  Prolly too many gobs.  Looks like they took everythin' worth takin', so let's jes' move on.  Nothin' here."  He nudges Fabhal towards the next room they'll need to check, if there's no other door in here for him to check.


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

"Harumpf, we shall see....." says Ray, very impressed by the Gnome's insight, but unwilling to seem overly so.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2010)

Fabhal gives Cade a conspiratorial wink as he allows himself to be nudged forward.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2010)

Arkhandus said:


> Cade shrugs.  "Who cares what happened?  Prolly some dwarves fought 'n' died here, killed a goblin but lost.  Prolly too many gobs.  Looks like they took everythin' worth takin', so let's jes' move on.  Nothin' here."  He nudges Fabhal towards the next room they'll need to check, if there's no other door in here for him to check.




ooc: There are two more doors (see map).

One leads back to the corridors, the other (with the goblin right before) leads to the armory.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2010)

Fabhal elbows Ray on the knee and points to the door to the armory.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 21, 2010)

*Morjik Favoured of Abadar*

"Humph, Hobgobs you say?  Well in any case, onward.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

Ray takes the hint and heads toward the armory door.  "Subtle little booger, aren't you?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2010)

"No," Brawar says in reply to the knight's comment. "He is not."

[sblock=OOC] Hey WD I got the PF campaign book and somehow I already had Brawar as a desert born, darkskinned human, from the south. Are we using that setting? I'll be from Osirion.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2010)

"Or perhaps the subtleties of Gnomish sensibilities are lost on you larger folk!" he says with a grin.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

Ray just smiles to himself as he heads for the door to the armory.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> [sblock=OOC] Hey WD I got the PF campaign book and somehow I already had Brawar as a desert born, darkskinned human, from the south. Are we using that setting? I'll be from Osirion.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC] I'm pretty open to this. The game started as something in a homebrew with minimal setting defaults. Use the golarion background for your character if you like.[/sblock]



Leif said:


> Ray just smiles to himself as he heads for the door to the armory.



[sblock=Leif]Just to be sure, Ray approaches the door with the dead goblin before the rogue and tries to open it?
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=Leif]Just to be sure, Ray approaches the door with the dead goblin before the rogue and tries to open it?
> [/sblock]



[sblock=WD]Not going to open it just yet, Ray will wait until everone else is finished with this room and ready to move onward.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 23, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*



Walking Dad said:


> ooc: There are two more doors (see map).
> 
> One leads back to the corridors, the other (with the goblin right before) leads to the armory.



Cade moves his backpack and sacks of tools to another spot nearby, placing them a short distance away in the hall, closer to the surface-entrance than where he's going now, in case he needs the tools soon or anything.  And just to make sure they're not too far off where some goblin might find them outside of Cade's line of sight.

Then Cade moves in to inspect the next door for traps.  If he finds any, he gets out his tools and carefully disarms it, then, either way, checks to see if the door is locked and will pick the lock if so.  Once all that's finished, Cade steps back to the second rank, behind Fabhal, and draws his morningstar again.  "All set."

[sblock=OOC]And as mentioned before I think, I can't view the .xls document because I don't have Excel or anything remotely similar.  I can only see the lesser maps posted during combat, which only show part of the picture as far as I can tell.

Taking 20 on Perception to locate traps on or around the door, so 30 total.  Got a 29 to on my first Disable Device check, and a 20 on my second, so if there's a trap I'll disarm it with a 29 and try lock-picking with a 20, otherwise it's a 29 to pick the lock if any.
1d20+9=29, 1d20+9=20 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2010)

ooc: Not at my home PC, but I will change the excel map to jpg next week.

Cade finds and disarms a vicious fire trap, most likely the cause of the goblins demise. It isn't locked and look unstuck, too.

ooc: Nice WE, next room on Monday.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 26, 2010)

ooc: added a jpg of your map to the first post

The Armory

This small room holds racks for weapons and dwarf-sized armor. Though many of the weapons and suits of armor are missing, the room doesn't look nearly as ransacked as most of the other rooms you have seen in this dungeon.

The following items still hang on the racks here:
four waraxes, two crossbows, two cases with 10 crossbow bolts each, two suits of chainmail, two suits of studded leather armor, and two shields.
Each shield bears the same warhammer-and-anvil insignia of the Hall.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 26, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

Impressed by the workmanship before him Morjik examines it on a deeper level.


[sblock=OOC]Cast detect magic.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

"Our Dwarvish Friends will, doubtless, wish to have all of these things restored to them undamaged and undisturbed."


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 27, 2010)

Cade takes a look around the room, walking around in the armory briefly, before exiting and saying "Well, I'm sure they wouldn't mind if we used the stuff t' drive out their enemies.  But none o' this is useful t' me right now, so I don't care.  Let's move on."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2010)

ooc: You cannot detect any magic auras on the equipment. Do you anything else before leaving the armory? Where next?


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

"Who among us can think like a hobgoblin?  Hmmmm, where would they be likely to be found?  They most likely will be looking for loot or items crafted by Dwarvish workmen, but we have already established that they are not in the armory.  Still, perhaps we should take steps to secure this room so that it is not looted by them later?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 27, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

Well Lad, there's the forge, the shrine and the Lord's chamber that I could think of.  But being Hobs who knows?  As for securing the armory, little late doncha think, unless he as good at security as he is bypassin it.


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

"True, true," says Ray abashedly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> Well Lad, there's the forge, the shrine and the Lord's chamber that I could think of.  But being Hobs who knows?  As for securing the armory, little late doncha think, unless he as good at security as he is bypassin it.



ooc: I would allow to lock the door and / or reactivate the trap with disable device checks...


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

"I don't see much point.  They arready coulda looted it if they wanted, an' prolly did.  Let's jes' move on.  I'm itchin' t' find me some gol- er, gobbos, yeh, gobbos t' slay....." the trapfinder says irritatedly, leaving the armory and heading back to the hallway, looking for the next-closest door as-yet unexplored.

[sblock=ooc]Heading eastward or right or whatever on the map, if nobody else points Cade in another direction, looking for another door to check (taking 20 on Perception for a 30 to find traps on the next door).[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2010)

Fabhal follows Cade.

[sblock=StatBlock]FABHAL DIAIBHLIN	CR 1
Male Gnome Cleric 1 Fighter 1
NG Small Humanoid (Gnome)
Init +2; Senses Low-Light Vision; Perception +3
--------------------
DEFENSE
--------------------
AC 20, touch 13, flat-footed 18   (+6 armor, +1 shield, +2 Dex, +1 size)
hp 20 (1d10+1d8+4)
Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +3
Defensive Abilities Defensive Training
--------------------
OFFENSE
--------------------
Spd 20 ft.
Melee Masterwork Hammer, Gnome Hooked +2 (1d6+1/1d4) and
   Unarmed Strike +3 (1d2+1)
Ranged Longbow, Comp. (Str +1) +4 (1d6+1)
Special Attacks Agile Feet, Touch of Chaos
Spell-Like Abilities Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Speak with Animals, Touch of Chaos
Cleric Spells Known (CL 1, +3 melee touch, +4 ranged touch):
1 (DC 12, 2/day)Command, Protection from Law, Shield of Faith
0 (DC 11)Create Water, Guidance, Resistance
--------------------
STATISTICS
--------------------
Str 12,  Dex 15,  Con 14,  Int 10,  Wis 12,  Cha 11
Base Atk +2; CMB +1; CMD 13
Feats Two-weapon Defense, Two-weapon Fighting
Skills Acrobatics -1, Climb -2, Craft: Armor +6, Craft: Bows +5, Craft: Weapons +5, Escape Artist -1, Fly +1, Perception +3, Ride -1, Stealth +3, Swim -2
Languages Common, Gnome, Sylvan
SQ Aura (Ex), Channel Positive Energy 1d6 (3/day) (DC 10) (Su), Cleric Domain: Chaos, Cleric Domain: Travel, Gnome Magic, Hatred, Illusion Resistance, Spontaneous Casting
Combat Gear Masterwork Hammer, Gnome Hooked, Masterwork Breastplate, Longbow, Comp. (Str +1), Arrows; Other Gear Artisan's tools, masterwork, Backpack (8 @ 15.09 lbs), Bedroll, Flint and steel, Lantern, hooded, Oil (1-pint flask), Rations, trail (per day), Waterskin
--------------------
SPECIAL ABILITIES
--------------------
Agile Feet (4/day) (Su) For 1r, you ignore difficult terrain.
Aura (Ex)
Channel Positive Energy 1d6 (3/day) (DC 10) (Su)
Cleric Domain: Chaos Granted Powers: Touch of Chaos (4/day) (Sp) With a melee touch attack, target takes the lower of 2d20 for each d20 roll for 1 round.
Cleric Domain: Travel Granted Powers: Increase your base speed by 10 feet.
Dancing Lights (1/day) (Sp)
Defensive Training +4 dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the Giant type.
Ghost Sound (1/day) (Sp)
Gnome Magic +1 to the save DC of all illusions spells you cast.
Hatred +1 racial bonus to attacks against humanoids of the reptilian and goblinoid subtypes.
Illusion Resistance +2 racial bonus to saves against illusions.
Low-Light Vision
Prestidigitation (1/day) (Sp)
Speak with Animals (1/day) (Sp)
Touch of Chaos (4/day) (Sp) With a melee touch attack, target takes the lower of 2d20 for each d20 roll for 1 round.
Two-weapon Defense +1 to AC while wielding 2 weapons. +2 when doing so defensively.
Created With Hero Lab® - try it for free at Lone Wolf Development![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

Ray, feeling unwanted and unneeded, tramps along behind Cade and Fabhal, his shoulders slumped and dragging his battle axe behind him.  He remembers when he used to boldly lead into the unknown, but now he is resigned to the third rank trying to catch up to the lightly armored and nimble rogue.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2010)

[sblock=Leif]Tried to give you props for the image (I love it!) but I have to spread more XP before I can give to you again.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Leif]Tried to give you props for the image (I love it!) but I have to spread more XP before I can give to you again.[/sblock]



[sblock=Mowgli]Thanks, I felt inspired (a/k/a FoS).  Yeah, you can only give the same person one point out of fifty, so get to spreadin'! [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2010)

Arkhandus said:


> ...
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Heading eastward or right or whatever on the map, if nobody else points Cade in another direction, looking for another door to check (taking 20 on Perception for a 30 to find traps on the next door).[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]Let's say up is North on the map. I added a jpg to the first post, BTW.[/sblock]

The nearest room is just a storeroom. It has been thoroughly ransacked. Broken barrels and crates litter the floor, and the smell of spoiled food is strong.

ooc: Where next?


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 28, 2010)

*Morjik favored of Abadar*

The dwarf takes up the rear.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I'm at a total lost as to where we are now but I say let's go to the Lord's Dining Room it will lead to the Lord's chambers. [/sblock]

"Cheer up warrior," Brawar says to Ray. "They will probably find some trouble that we will have to drag them out of."


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*



HolyMan said:


> "Cheer up warrior," Brawar says to Ray. "They will probably find some trouble that we will have to drag them out of."



"While I thank you for your kind words, I must point out that no such 'trouble' is ever a cause for joy, but rather is often a cause for its own grief."  Still, Ray looks happier, as if the thought of being locked in mortal combat to the death stirs his soul and stokes the fires of his heart, and he once again straightens himself to his full height and boldly strides forward.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] I'm at a total lost as to where we are now but I say let's go to the Lord's Dining Room it will lead to the Lord's chambers. [/sblock]
> 
> ...




ooc: Dining room it is. I attached the current map (just before you enter), the darkened areas are already explored. Red doors are unknown or closed, green ones are open.

Maybe this will help to consider your next moves.

Cad finds no trap and opens the unlocked door:
Before the hobgoblins took over, this must have been a finely decorated dining hall. But now the tables are shattered into pieces, and garbage lies strewn about the floor. Shredded tapestries lie in piles on the floor. Two other doors lead out of this large chamber.

Perception: Cade,  Brawar, Ray, Fabhal, Morjik) (1d20+9=18, 1d20=16, 1d20+1=13, 1d20+3=8,  1d20+3=15)

All but Fabhal and Ray the hears the sound of snoring coming from underneath four of the piles of shredded tapestries.


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

"Ahh, I can well imagine ...."  Ray turns a cold gaze to Cade who so 'rudely' 'shushed' him.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade puts a finger up to his mouth and quietly hisses out "Ssssshhhh!!" as he turns to shush Ray, then gestures for everyone to stay put and quiet for a moment.

He creeps carefully towards the nearest pile of shredded tapestries where the snoring might be coming from, and takes a careful look to see what might be sleeping under them like blankets.  If needed, he'll lift the edge of the tapestry enough to get a peek.

If he sees a goblin or hobgoblin there, Cade carefully positions his morningstar, then brings it down in a two-handed swing to crush the goblinoid's neck so it will die without sounding an alarm.  He'll try to creep over to the next such pile of tapestries afterward and check to see if anything rests there, then follow through in like fashion if he finds another goblinoid.

[sblock=ooc]Taking 10 on Stealth for a 16.  Coup de grace if I find a goblinoid, for an automatic critical hit with sneak attack of 19 damage.  Repeat on the next goblinoid sleeper I find, if applicable, for 23 damage.
2d8+8+1d6=19, 2d8+8+1d6=23 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 30, 2010)

ooc: Please roll for your movement (stealth). You cannot take 10 here, without a special ability. And there are goblins sleeping under the tapestries.


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2010)

[OOC:  More power to you, WD!  I've often thought that 'taking 10 or even 20' is horribly abused here at ENWorld!]  [That would be worth an experience point if I could yet give you another one.]

No offense intended, Arkhandus!


----------



## Arkhandus (May 1, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry.  Just figured taking 10 might be alright since the enemies in the room seem to be sleeping, not awake and wary.  Rolled a cruddy 9 total, somehow, for sneaking over to the first sleeper, and a17 for approaching the next one if applicable.
1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=17 [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 1, 2010)

*Very OOC*

Sorry for hijacking the thread.  Arkhandus could you please answer my question in The First OOC thread?


----------



## Walking Dad (May 3, 2010)

Arkhandus said:


> [sblock=ooc]Sorry.  Just figured taking 10 might be alright since the enemies in the room seem to be sleeping, not awake and wary.  Rolled a cruddy 9 total, somehow, for sneaking over to the first sleeper, and a17 for approaching the next one if applicable.
> 1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=17 [/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]Sorry.  I'm counting sneaking around sleeping monsters as worth a roll.[/sblock]

With a shriek the goblin awakes, alerting the others, too!

ooc: The goblins a prone, don't have drawn a weapon and are flatfooted in the surprise round each of you gets. Please post an initiative roll with your surprise round action.


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

Ray hustles to O5 and attacks the opponent G3, grunting loudly as his big axe bites deeply into the flesh of his foe.
Ray's attack against the flatfooted opponent (1d20+7=26, 1d12+4=13)

Crit confirm! Crit confirm (1d20+7=27)
Crit damage=Crit damage (2d12+4=13) for a total of 26 hp damage.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 3, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

Morjik moves to R7 and attacks with his battleaxe.

Iniative roll 1d20 = 19 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2504476/

Morjiks attack on flatfooted opponent 1d20+4= 24 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2504395/

Crit confirmation 1d20+4= 18 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2504473/

Critical battleaxe damage 3d8+2= 11 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2504474/


----------



## Arkhandus (May 4, 2010)

Cade somehow hits a rock with his boot while approaching the goblin, inadvertently kicking the rock across the floor and alerting the stupid goblinoid.....  He curses and tries to smash it before the thing can scream, but apparently reacts too late.

[sblock=ooc]Ugh, what a pain in the ass.......even asleep it heard Cade coming and woke up right away, then screamed before he could even budge? -_-
1d20+2=17, 1d20+9=19, 1d8+4+1d6=9 
I got a 17 for Initiative.  Attack roll of 19 against the prone goblin in front of Cade, for 9 measely damage even with sneak attack.  I assume the surprise round only allows a single action, but if Cade does have any move action left after that he'll move to the goblin in the far corner.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2010)

Arkhandus said:


> ...
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Ugh, what a pain in the ass.......even asleep it heard Cade coming and woke up right away, then screamed before he could even budge? -_-
> 1d20+2=17, 1d20+9=19, 1d8+4+1d6=9
> I got a 17 for Initiative.  Attack roll of 19 against the prone goblin in front of Cade, for 9 measely damage even with sneak attack.  I assume the surprise round only allows a single action, but if Cade does have any move action left after that he'll move to the goblin in the far corner.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc] I'm adapting an old 3.0 adventure here. And it says, if someone doesn't beat DC 10, the goblins awake shrieking. On the good side, your blow kills it and there is a good chance that you can attack another one while it is still flat-footed.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 5, 2010)

Fabhal moves as quickly as his legs will carry him to attack the only goblin left alive in the room. Unfortunately, he's not moving very quickly and not swinging very accurately. Sparks fly as both the hook and the hammer end of his Gnomish weapon crash against the stone of the floor.

[sblock=OOC]Unless someone else kills it first - likely - Fabhal swings and misses with both ends of his hooked hammer.

Initiative, To Hit, To Hit (1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=8)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2010)

Brawar steps into the doorway of the room watching the new additions to the group with interest. _They seem capable warriors,_ he thinks to himself. He flinches at the warriors blow that sends goblin blood flying in all directions, _A little to capable indeed._

[sblock=actions] Move to S4 and watch both the carnage and down the halls. My spells seem limited at this moment. Waiting for a big fight or truly when needed. Blue Wizard needs mana LOL. [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 2/6
Scroll: Sleep(cstlvl1) and Magic Missile(cstlvl1)
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1- Sleep, True Strike, Enlarge Person [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

Ray chuckles darkly.  "Sorry, Brawar, did I get any on ya?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2010)

Surprise round

Morjik reacts quickly, striding in and defeating the goblin in the corner.
Cade curses and tries to smash a goblin before the thing can  scream, but apparently reacts too late. At least the goblin stops to move.
Ray hustles in and attacks another opponent, grunting loudly as his  big axe through his foe.
Brawar steps into the doorway of the room watching the new additions to  the group with interest. _They seem capable  warriors,_ he thinks to himself. He flinches at the warriors  blow that sends goblin blood flying in all directions, _A little to capable indeed._ Ray chuckles darkly.  "Sorry, Brawar, did I get  any on ya?"
Fabhal moves as quickly as his legs will carry him to attack the  only  goblin left alive in the room. Unfortunately, he's not moving very  quickly and not swinging very accurately. Sparks fly as both the hook  and the hammer end of his Gnomish weapon crash against the stone of the  floor.

Round 1
The lone goblin grabs his shield and tries to stand up...


[sblock=ooc]
Movements see map.

Goblins, Ray,  Brawar (1d20+6=19, 1d20+1=2, 1d20+3=7)

Cade hits goblin -> unconscious
Morjik hits goblin -> unconscious
Brawar delays after Ray
Fabhal delays after Ray
Ray kills goblin.
Brawar moves
Fabhal misses


[sblock=Initiative]

19 Goblins 1-4
19 Morjik (+0)
17 Cade (+2)
2 Ray (+1)
7 Brawar (+3)
5 Fabhal (+2)

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 15/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Ray 18/18
Morjik 19/19

G1 -
G2 - out of the fight
G3 - splattered
G4 - out of the fight

[/sblock][/sblock]

ooc: Heroes turn. Fabhal can make an AoO, too.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

Ray moves to Q4 and stands with his greataxe held at the ready and still dripping copious amounts of goblin blood and chunkier bits, too.  Ray's purpose in moving here is to make sure that this last goblin has no path of escape left, and will surely die in this room very soon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2010)

As the last goblin tries to stand, Fabhal reverses his grip on his hooked hammer and brings the weighted end around in a vicious arc, smashing it into the wretch's ribcage. The sound of cracking bones echoes through the room.

[sblock=Actions]Opportunity Attack (1d20+4=24, 1d6+1=4)
Crit Confirm (1d20+4=18, 1d6+1=5)

One more damage roll - forgot Hooked Hammer is 20/x3/x4.

Crit Damage (1d6+1=3)

Crit, Total Damage = 12[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2010)

ooc: Everyone, please stay in combat rounds mode


----------



## rangerjohn (May 6, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

"Well Lads, there's one left.  Anyone here want to question him or shall I burn him a little."

OOC: To slow to move to melee range, but I could shoot with an acid dart.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2010)

OOC: Damage for Fabhal's AoO is 12 rather than 9 (see edited post below).


----------



## HolyMan (May 7, 2010)

Brawar turns from the carnage, not because it sickens him. He just believes that the others have things well in hand and pays more attention to the hallways where something evil might come from.

[sblock=Round2] Stay where I am and listen/spot = Perception +2 [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

"Burn him by all means, Morjik!," says Ray as he moves to make sure that no mischief befalls Brawar.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 7, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade moves in to smash his morningstar into the last goblin's face, upset....

[sblock=ooc]Move up next to Fabhal and attack the goblin, with a 15 to hit for 7 damage.
1d20+5=15, 1d8+4=7 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2010)

ooc: Update after weekend.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 7, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

OOC: On rechecking I cannot get line of sight.

"Aye'll just stay where I be  at watch the two other doors in the room."


OOC: Lost in his own world.  Percetion Check 4
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2509564/


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

Since Morjik declines to make his desired attack, Ray will keep his greataxe at the ready, hoping that the cur comes within reach of his blade.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2010)

Round 1
The lone goblin grabs his shield and tries to stand up...
but Fabhal reverses his grip on his hooked hammer and brings the weighted  end around in a vicious arc, smashing it into the wretch's ribcage. The  sound of cracking bones echoes through the room.
As the others move around, Brawar hears something... but not from the hallway, from the next room.
A bugbear and two more goblins enter the dining room. The bugbear mutters something in a fool language and his and his servants eye start to glow red. Both goblins attack, but miss their targets.

Round 2



[sblock=ooc]
Movements see map.

Bugbear casts bless
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2507983/Goblin attacks  (1d20+2=4, 1d4=4, 1d20+2=11, 1d4=3) misses


[sblock=Initiative]

- Heroes
- Goblinoids

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 15/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Ray 18/18
Morjik 19/19

G1 - dying
G2 - dying
G3 - splattered
G4 - dying
G5 -
Bugbear - 

[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes actions for round 2.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2010)

Fabhal steps up to the closest Goblin, placing himself directly opposite his comrade, and attacks viciously with both ends of his hooked hammer.

[sblock=Actions]5' step to O4, attack G5.
To Hit (1d20+5=16, 1d20+5=14) (Pretty sure the 14 misses, but don't know about the 16, so . . .)
Damage (1d6+1=2)

I guess he's startled by the bugbear . . . crappy rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

Ray tries to quickly dispatch the goblin before him so that he can move immediately to engage the bugbear.  Ray's greataxe slices the hapless goblin in half from right shoulder to left hip.

Greataxe attack against the goblin between Ray and the bugbear (1d20+7=27, 1d12+4=15)

crit confirm: crit confirm (1d20+7=15, 2d12+4=9)  Not sure if that's enough, but it shouldn't really matter?

Ray now moves to P5


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2010)

Leif said:


> Not sure if that's enough, but it shouldn't really matter?




Fabhal moved directly opposite the goblin from Ray, so Ray gets a +2 Flanking bonus if that helps . . .


----------



## Arkhandus (May 13, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade moves past Rayverim as the fellow cuts down the first new goblin, and he takes up a flanking position with Morjik to bring his morningstar swinging into the other goblin's back.....but Ray bumps into him a bit along the way, while withdrawing his bloody axe from the other goblin, and Cade's a bit off-balance when he takes his own swing.....

[sblock=ooc]Move to flank with Morjik.  Sneak attack of 14 to hit the goblin for 10 damage.  Absolutely horrible rolls.
1d20+7=14, 1d8+4+1d6=10 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2010)

*Round 3*

Brawar steps into the room trying to help with the chaos that has broken out. "You all are acting the fool," he chides the others drawing Lesnir and advancing towards a goblin. "Tripping over each other like this." 

Brawar brings Lesnir in low and from the side. Totally missing the agile little goblin, the force of his swing causes Brawar to spine around in place like a Shea La' dancing girl.

[sblock=OOC] Will round three seems not to be our round. I rolled worse of all. 1d20+2 = 6 
So I thought I'd make it the most embrassing.  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2010)

ooc: Sorry, busy week and I cannot make maps on the weekend. Update on Monday.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2010)

OOC:  No problem, Daddy-O! 
[sblock=plethora of healers]I just noticed that we have a dedicated Cleric, a Fighter/Cleric multi-, a Druid, and a Favored Soul.  That leaves just Ray and the Wizard who aren't healers.  Interesting....[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc thread?]I also noticed that I was not able to find an OOC thread for this game?  Did I just miss it?[/sblock]
IC:  "Ooops, sorry 'bout that, Cade!"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 15, 2010)

ooc: All game links are in the first post of this thread. About healers, currently only Fabhal and Morjik are 'active'.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2010)

Round 2

Fabhal steps up to the closest Goblin, placing himself directly opposite  his comrade, and attacks viciously with both ends of his hooked hammer. But the goblin still stands.
But Ray quickly dispatches the goblin before him so that he can move  immediately to engage the bugbear.  Ray's greataxe slices the hapless  goblin in half from right shoulder to left hip.
Cade moves past Rayverim as the fellow cuts down the first new goblin,  and he takes up a flanking position with Morjik to bring his morningstar  swinging into the other goblin's back.....but Ray bumps into him a bit  along the way, while withdrawing his bloody axe from the other goblin,  and Cade's a bit off-balance when he takes his own swing.....
Brawar steps into the room trying to help with the chaos that has broken  out. "You all are acting the fool," he  chides the others drawing Lesnir and advancing towards a goblin. "Tripping over each other like this." 
 Brawar brings Lesnir in low and from the side. Totally missing the agile  little goblin, the force of his swing causes Brawar to spine around in  place like a Shea La' dancing girl.
The goblins move in position. Forced to use a tactic by the bugbear they attack the seemingly most competent member of the group... Ray.
The goblin distracts with a light cut to the leg as the bugbear follows with a smash at the helmet. "Die, dwarf friend!"

[sblock=ooc]
Movements see map.
Goblin (1d20+3=21,  1d4=3)
Goblin (1d20+7=22,  1d8+3=7)


Fabhal hits G5 for 2 dam
Ray kills G5
Cade and Brawar miss
Goblins flank and hit Ray for 10 dam.

[sblock=Initiative]

- Heroes
- Goblinoids

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 15/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Ray 8/18
Morjik 19/19

G1 - dying
G2 - dying
G3 - splattered
G4 - dying
G5 - splattered
G6 - 
Bugbear - 

[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes actions for round 3. (last was round 2, Leif.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2010)

Fabhal spins to confront the giant Bugbear, swinging his hooked hammer with quick efficiency.

[sblock=Actions]To Hit (1d20+3=16, 1d20+3=20)
Damage (1d6+1=4, 1d4=2)[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 21, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

OOC:  Sorry didn't realize I missed a round.


Morjik moves to flank the bugbear and swings his axe with a swish.

"Abadar aim my blow", he prays belatedly.

[sblock=OOC] Move to O6 attack battleaxe miss with an 11Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

Ignoring the pain of the goblin's attack while there is still a much more dangerous opponent before him, Ray calls out, "Would someone please kill that blasted goblin that's crawling up my arse?"  Ray attacks the bugbear, drawing a significant amount of blood from the big goblinoid.
attack #1 on bugear (1d20+7=18, 1d12+4=9)


----------



## HolyMan (May 22, 2010)

Brawar sizes up the goblin and says, "Hold still you smelly urchin." as he runs Lesnir in and out of the creature with practice ease.

[sblock=OOC] Attack goblin = 1d20=2 = 17, damage = 3  
Suppose to say 1d20 + 2 sorry [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 22, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade grumbles and maneuvers around the lucky goblin to end its lucky streak.  By slamming his morningstar into the back of its head.  Hard.  "That's enough, gobbo.  Yeh shoulda run away," he says, before looking to his comrades and saying "Now stop gettin' in my way, guys.  How'm I s'posed t' work wit' yeh takin' all the spine-smashin' positions?"

[sblock=OOC]Move to R-5 to flank the remaining goblin and sneak attack it.  23 to-hit for 11 damage.
1d20+7=23, 1d8+4+1d6=11 

.......If I risk an AoO (Morjik might've taken the goblin's AoO for the round, I dunno), Cade's Acrobatics check to move around the goblin safely is a lousy 10, which probably fails badly against its Combat Maneuver Defense (but then, as a Small goblin with possibly low Strength, maybe a lousy 10 is all I need?).  
1d20+6=10 [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

"Aye, friend Cade.  I think I am near to failing in my attempt to bravely protect the party from these villains.  I have suffered for my efforts, to be sure!  I only hope that I am still on my feet when we finally secure the victory."

[sblock=Implications]This is about as close as Ray ever gets to asking, nay, begging, for some attention from the healer.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 23, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

[sblock=OOC] Sorry about that.  I missed as much as Morjik did it seems.  I could heal you on my next turn.  But it would heal our enemies as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 23, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> [sblock=OOC] Sorry about that.  I missed as much as Morjik did it seems.  I could heal you on my next turn.  But it would heal our enemies as well.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC] That would be decidedly BAD[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Fabhal could likely do something on his next turn - he took a poke at the Bugbear this time around.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 24, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

[sblock=OOC] Agreed, that's why I mentioned it.  I'll see if I can drop back and spontainesly cure light wounds with a dropped shield of faith.  Here's hoping your still around on my turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2010)

Round 3

Fabhal spins to confront the giant Bugbear, swinging his hooked hammer  with quick efficiency, hitting once.
Morjik moves to flank the bugbear and swings his axe... with a swish, he only sliced air.
Ignoring the pain of the goblin's attack while there is still a much  more dangerous opponent before him, Ray calls out, "Would someone please kill that blasted goblin that's  crawling up my arse?"  Ray attacks the bugbear, drawing a  significant amount of blood from the big goblinoid.
Brawar sizes up the goblin and says, "Hold still  you smelly urchin." as he runs Lesnir in and out of the creature  with practice ease.
Cade grumbles and maneuvers around the lucky goblin to end its lucky  streak.  By slamming his morningstar into the back of its head.  Hard.  "That's enough, gobbo.  Yeh shoulda run away," he  says, before looking to his comrades and saying "Now  stop gettin' in my way, guys.  How'm I s'posed t' work wit' yeh takin'  all the spine-smashin' positions?"
As the last goblin falls, the bugbear is unnerved enough to miss Ray with his blow.

[sblock=ooc]
Movements see map.

Fab hits once for 2 dam
Goblin AoO  (1d20+2=7, 1d4=1) misses
Morjik misses
Ray hits BB for 9 dam
Brawar hits G6 fo 2 dam
Cade hits G6 for 11 dam
Bugbear Attack  (1d20+5=13, 1d8+3=10) misses

[sblock=Initiative]

- Heroes
- Goblinoids

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 15/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Ray 8/18
Morjik 19/19

G1 - dying
G2 - dying
G3 - splattered
G4 - dying
G5 - splattered
G6 - dying
Bugbear - -11

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 25, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

Morjik steps back to attemp to heal Ray.  However he fails his concentration check.



[sblock=OOC] Move to N6, drop shield of faith for cure light wounds.  Attempt to cast defensively and fails a dc 17 concentration check with a 
14Roll Lookup.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2010)

Brawar takes a quick look out the door to the room. Looking up and down the halls incase something unfriendly were to be drawn by the noise.

[sblock=OOC] Can't you all kill a couple goblins and a bugbear quietly LOL  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

Ray, feeling weakened a bit by the attack of the pesky goblin, nevertheless fights through his pain and hefts his Greataxe, attempting to _completely_ ruin the day of the bugbear.  Unfortunately, perhaps he has lost more blood than he thought?  Whatever the case, he misses soundly.

Attack #2 on Bugbear (1d20+7=9, 1d12+4=8)

"Stay right there, Big & Hairy, I'm not through with you yet!"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2010)

ooc: Bugbear AoO  (1d20+5=8, 1d8+3=5) misses. Please roll the healing for the spell, rangerjohn.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 26, 2010)

Deleted in favor of different action . . .


----------



## rangerjohn (May 26, 2010)

OOC: You lose the spell if you fail the concentration check.  But there would be no AOO.  I was casting defensively.  Turns out it would have been better to have just cast, but oh well.  By the way the AOO would have been to the goblin.  It was just a 5' step from the bugbear.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> OOC: You lose the spell if you fail the concentration check.  But there would be no AOO.  I was casting defensively.  Turns out it would have been better to have just cast, but oh well.  By the way the AOO would have been to the goblin.  It was just a 5' step from the bugbear.



ooc: Thought you risk an AoO, but you are right. Wasn't that that way in 3.5? Made somehow more sense...

Waiting for Fabhal's and Cade's action before the next update.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2010)

Fabhal, seeing Morjik's attempt to help Ray fizzle, waits for the bugbear to look away for a moment and stretches out a hand. Touching Ray on the knee, he opens himself to channel Cayden Cailean's healing energy.

[sblock=Actions]Sacrifice _Command_ to cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on Ray. Casting Defensively.
Concentration (1d20+2=20)
CLW (1d8+1=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2010)

allowed. please delete the above attack post


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18-10+7*

"Thanks, Fabhal," says Ray with a wink.

[sblock=wd]I thought that I had a current hp total for Ray, but it seems I was mistaken.  Do you have it?  Never mind, got it now.  He has 18-10=+7=15hp [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2010)

"That's it for healing from me, fellas! I've got a few more tricks up my sleeve, but I'll have to be careful when I use 'em or they'll help the monsters as much as us."


----------



## rangerjohn (May 28, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar ?*

Morjik nods in complete understanding and appreciation.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 29, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade moves in past Morjik and smashes his morningstar into the bugbear's gut!  The morningstar's spikes dig into the bugbear's innards and close to, or through, a kidney.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, I hadn't checked the forums for several days, too busy around here.

Cade moves up to where Morjik was standing, and attacks the bugbear.  Got a 20 to hit while flanking, for 5 damage.  Forgot to roll sneak attack in that set.  Rolled 6 Sneak Attack damage afterward.
1d20+7=20, 1d8+4=5 
1d6=6 

Acrobatics check of 16 to try avoiding an attack of opportunity for the movement.
1d20+6=16 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2010)

Brawar contemplates thowing Lesnir at the bugbear shaman, but with so many others in the way, he decides it better to wait for an opening.

[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 2/6
Scroll: Sleep(cstlvl1) and Magic Missile(cstlvl1)
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1- Sleep, True Strike, Enlarge Person [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18-10+7*

Ray does his bloody duty and attacks the Bugbear again.  His greataxe connects, but it is not as solid a hit as Ray had hoped for. attack on bugbear (1d20+7=23, 1d12+4=7)

"Hold still, vile creature!"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2010)

Round 4

Morjik steps back to attempt to heal Ray.  However his  concentration fails.
Brawar takes a quick look out the door to the room. Looking up and down  the halls in case something unfriendly were to be drawn by the noise. Seems they are still 'alone'.
Ray, feeling weakened a bit by the attack of the pesky goblin,  nevertheless fights through his pain and hefts his Greataxe, attempting  to _completely_ ruin the day of the bugbear.  Unfortunately,  perhaps he has lost more blood than he thought?  Whatever the case, he  misses soundly.
"Stay right there, Big & Hairy, I'm not  through with you yet!"
Fabhal, seeing Morjik's attempt to help Ray fizzle, waits for the  bugbear to look away for a moment and stretches out a hand. Touching Ray  on the knee, he opens himself to channel Cayden Cailean's healing  energy.
"Thanks, Fabhal," says Ray with a wink.
Cade moves in past Morjik and smashes his morningstar into the bugbear's  gut!  The morningstar's spikes dig into the bugbear's innards and close  to, or through, a kidney.

The last enemy falls, bleeding strongly

ooc: End of combat. Post at will 

[sblock=ooc]
Movements see map.

Morjik looses spell (moves to P6, towards Ray)
Brawar sees and hears nothing
Ray misses
Fabhal heals ray for 7.
Cade hits bugbear for 11 dam.

[sblock=Initiative]

- Heroes
- Goblinoids

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 15/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Ray 15/18
Morjik 19/19

G1 - dying
G2 - dying
G3 - splattered
G4 - dying
G5 - splattered
G6 - dying
Bugbear - dying.

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 31, 2010)

After the Bugbear falls, Fabhal leans back against the wall and wipes his brow. "Whew . . . that was fun! Everyone all right?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2010)

rawar looks into the room and shudders at the chopped up bodies of the goblinoids. "The coast is still clear thankfully, and I am all right." Brawar says keeping an eye on the hallways.

"We should seal this door so we can have a look around, this might have been the goblin bosses room. Or at least a second in command."

He walks a little ways into the room holding the hem of his robe up so as not to get goblin insides on it.


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

"Brawar, you look like a little old lady trying to keep her dress out of a puddle.  I think we're all okay, aren't we?  I am, thanks to you, Fabhal.  So I guess the next order of business is to search this room and the room that the bugbear came from, right?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2010)

"And you Sir Ray look like a butcher who couldn't get the pig to hold still after you already started the butchering." Brawar says nodding at the blood splatter and pieces of goblin clinging to the warrior.

[sblock=OOC]  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

Ray just smiles at Brawar, "I suppose you'd rather it be you who was missing blood and guts, Dear Wizard?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2010)

"Missing them from the outside yes, but from the inside no." Brawar says also with a slight grin. Giving a slight nod to Ray he whispers, "First point is yours."

Then turning to the others he says, "Can someone shut that door and bar it I think I should have a look at the bugbear, maybe it has something useful." 

[sblock=OOC] This should be fun Leif,  ok using detect magic on the bugbears body. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

Ray is a little confused by Brawar's remark, but he doesn't show it, he just smiles and goes to bar the door, as requested.  "Wizards.  Who can ever really understand them?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2010)

ooc: Brawar, you sense that something magical in hidden under the bugbear's armor.

Does anyone searches him or the goblins? Or finishes them?


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

Ray will busy himself beheading any of the goblins who are still squirming.  He'll search them while he is at it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2010)

Fabhal heaves himself off the wall and sets to searching the grizzly remains.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 1, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

Morjik joins in the searching/beheading of the nasty litte buggers.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2010)

"Someone, who is already bloody, please help me there is something here." Brawar says pointing at the bugbear carcass.

[sblock=OOC]With whomevers help Brawar will directs them to finding the item that radiates a magical arua. [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 2, 2010)

Cade smashes his morningstar into the bugbear's neck afterward, to make sure it stays down.  Then he gets to work looting the bodies, helping Brawar get the bugbear's armor off so they can search his pockets or the like.  "Whew!  I gotta be more careful the next time I'm steppin' up to sleepin' gobbos t' smash 'em."

Once the corpses are freed of their former possessions, Cade takes a careful look around the room, rooting around for any treasure, including any secret panels like removable stones or hollow spaces.

[sblock=ooc]Memorial Day kept me distracted and lazy over the 3-day weekend, so I wasn't checking and posting on Monday.

Cade takes 20 on Search checks in each 5-foot space of the room.  It'll waste something like half an hour or so, but the others can interrupt if they want him to be less thorough.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2010)

ooc: You find:
62 gp
2 pieces of topaz
1 magic scroll (on the bugbear)

You have yet not entered the room the bugbear was coming from.


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

OOC:  Is the door the bugbear came through still open?  Either way, Ray will look behind that door, opening it if it's closed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2010)

The door is still open. This room itself looks like it was once a fine dwarven bedchamber. However, it 's now a mess, with torn clothes and shredded books (maybe the bugbear found the scroll there) scattered around the room. Even the bed has been torn apart. Now it is little more than a large pile of dirty fragments of cloth.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2010)

Time to go digging through the pile!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 2, 2010)

"Awww, how disappointin'.  Looks like the gobbos arready ransacked the place fer valuables," Cade remarks, stepping into the other room to dig through the piles of junk.  He's not particularly thorough in there, not expecting to find anything else.
[sblock=ooc]Just taking 10 on Search checks in the bedchamber.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 3, 2010)

Brawar uses his abilities to decipher the arcane writings on the scroll.

OCC: i.e. cast read magic


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

After glancing around the bedchamber and seeing little to interest him, Ray will move back out to check on Brawar.  

"Might not be such a great idea to lag behind the group like this, says Ray, I fully expect more dastardly villains to arrive any moment now ...  I'm just sayin', ya know?  Oh, yeah, the scroll!  Anything good on that hunk-a-paper?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2010)

ooc: DC 19 Perception fails to find anything new. Does anyone wants to aid, taking 10?

The scroll contains the arcane spell Fireball (CL 5).

There is still the closed door between the dining- and the meeting room.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2010)

OOC: Fabhal will Aid Another. Taking 10, his check result will be 13.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 3, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

"I'll help ye look lad, gobbos don't know everything of value."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2010)

Together, you find a secret compartment in the floor under the bugbear's "bed." Ther is a loose stone in the floor that can be pried up to reveal a small hole. In the hole are 50 gold pieces, a potion with a slashed through flame and a signet ring bearing the symbol of a warhammer and an anvil (the insignia of this dwarven stronghold).


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

"Well, well, well.  I imagine that there's a stubby, somewhat rotund fellow who will be very happy to see that ring once again!  Exellent job on finding the hideyhole, my friends!"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2010)

Brawar reads the scroll in almost reverent awe. Not noticing Ray's question as he rereads the scroll to make sure it is what he believes it to be. 

As the others discovery the secert compartment and it's contents he rolls the scroll up and places it in his empty scroll case. "I think Sir Ray is right let us find some of the dwarf folk, or at least find out what has happened to all of them. Where to next?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

When the group is gathered and ready to proceed, Ray will open the door and scan the area, looking for the next place that they will search.

"Now if I was a Dwarf, where would I be most likely to hole-up?  Or, if I was a goblinoid, where would I be most likely to assault next?  Any ideas, fellas?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 5, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

"Huh," Cade mutters, "Who'd've thought the gobbos woulda missed somethin' in their ransackin'.  But here 'tis, a few licks o' gold 'n' a bottle o' somethin' funny.  Judgin' by the funny markin', and the fact we found it in a dwarf's room, I'd say it must be some kinda magic potion havin' t'do wit' fire somehow, not jes' some stash o' beer wit' no bite to it.  Any dwarf's secret stash would hafta be some good, strong beer, 'n' wouldn't have this funny markin'.  Take a look at it, Brawar."  Cade tosses the potion bottle to Brawar, while pocketing some gold coins and leaving the rest for the others.

Standing back up, Cade dusts himself off a bit and checks out the other door nearby, checking it over for traps and then opening it if he finds none.
[sblock=ooc]Take 20 to search the door for traps, totalling a 30 Perception.  Then, if he finds any traps on or around it, Cade's Disable Device roll to disarm them is an 18.  Second check is an 11 to pick any lock on the door, obviously failing.  He'll take 20 on the lock afterward for a 29 total, if there is a lock, and assuming he doesn't get knocked out or killed by a trap on the door first. 
1d20+9=18, 1d20+9=11 [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

Ray will toss a sack to Cade and say, "Here -- for the gold and stuff.  Let's keep all the loot in one spot so's we can divvy it up later, ok?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2010)

You find no traps and the door is unlocked. Cade opens it carefully:

A large table and several chairs are pushed up against one wall of this room. A door is set in the opposite wall.
Scattered around the floor are four piles of shredded tapestries and clothing being used as beds by sleeping hobgoblins. They're sleeping in their armor, and their swords and shields lie near them.

ooc: Ark, I will allow you to take 10 this time, to speed things up


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 10, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade frowns and gestures to the others, silently indicating how many hostiles he can see in the room, their prone positions, and his intent to slay them.  And that everyone else should stand ready to assist.

That done, Cade waits a second, then creeps into the room, attempting to get close enough to the first hobgoblin in order to crush its neck with his morningstar......
[sblock=OOC]Well, here we go again......lessee if Cade survives this time. -_-  His Stealth bonus is +6, so he gets a 16 if he takes 10.  If he reaches the first hobgoblin soon enough and safely enough, his coup de grace inflicts 22 damage.
2d8+8+1d6=22 

If I need to roll Stealth after or before that, it's a cruddy check of 11.  InvisibleCastle just doesn't want Cade to be a sneaky rogue. -_-
1d20+6=11 [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

Ray waits, as patiently as he is able, just outside the door while Cade does his dirty work.  At the first indication of rousing hobgoblins, he will spring through the door, sword drawn, ready to lend Cade assistance.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2010)

Cade silently kills the first hobgoblin. 

ooc: no need for stealth rolls. Problem starts if someone else tries to sneak around or a hobgoblin survives the attack.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

Ray silenty gives Cade the "thumbs up," and points to the next hobgoblin, drawing his finger across his throat in a slicing motion.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

Morjik also nods in silent satisfaction at the end of the raider of the hall.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2010)

_Less mess anyway,_ Brawar thinks to himself as he keeps a look out for anything wandering the halls.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 13, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade creeps up to the next hobgoblin while withholding a sigh.  He doesn't want to make any unnecessary noise while trying to vanquish these threats before they awaken to vanquish him.  He sneaks up to the next one and repeats the process, slamming his morningstar into the hobgoblin's neck......

Once that one is silenced forevermore, the rogue approaches his next victim quietly and brings his morningstar down upon its neck in a crushing blow, spraying blood across the floor and the makeshift bed.

Finally, he creeps up to the last 'bed' he saw in the room and locates the sleeper's neck, hefting his morningstar one more time for a crushing blow to the spine, throat, and carotid artery.  But at this point his arms are getting a bit weary from all of it, and his swing is a bit less forceful.
[sblock=OOC]Okay, I'll roll a few more times right now, to speed things up if the next hobgoblin also perishes immediately and quietly.

Dealing 22 damage with my second coup de grace attempt.  And 25 damage with my tthird coup de grace.
2d8+8+1d6=22, 2d8+8+1d6=25 
Forgot momentarily that there was a fourth sleeping hobgoblin from the looks of things, so here's my fourth coup de grace attempt, for 19 damage.
2d8+8+1d6=19 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2010)

ooc: Ok, Cade cleaned the room. With taking 10 maybe a bit undramatic, but real challenges still await. Where next?


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

Ray says, Keep going the way we've been going?"  He moves to lead further on, if that is the consensus.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2010)

"Should we look around in here? Maybe they left something . . ."


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

"Oh!  I thought we already did that.  If not, then, yes, let's have a little search."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 14, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Now, Cade finally sighs.  "Gruesome work, but I'm sure they deserved it....lessee wot goodies they got.  Then, onward t' more butchery 'n' lootin'," he mutters dryly.  You'd almost think he had a heart, until you looked down at the corpses all around.

Cade drags the corpses from their 'beds', and begins thoroughly searching for the hobgoblins' former possessions.  Once that's done, he checks the rest of the room, moving junk around, tapping on walls and various spots along the floor, poking and prodding at openings and creases with the points on his morningstar or with his various tools.

Once Cade finishes searching the room, he heads back to where he left his pack and bags, moving them to the closest room to where the group will be exploring next, but on the route back towards the exit.  He can't have the weight burdening him during a fight.

Once that's done, Cade says "Awright, next room," and walks quietly towards the next door the group will head through.  He carries his morningstar as usual, and begins examining the door for traps.
[sblock=OOC]I can't quite remember which rooms we've explored already, though I have a rough idea of which ones.  I think we might head for the room labeled "Practice Room" on the map, next?

Taking 20 on my Perception checks to search.  Cade is in no rush right now, and will take 20 on any Disable Device check to unlock the next door if he finds it locked.  If he finds a trap on it, he'll try disarming it first.  However, his trap-disarming attempt comes up at a 10 total, so he probably gets shot in the face or something if there is a trap there. 
1d20+9=10 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2010)

ooc: You find a total of 18 gp and four pieces of topaz on the hobgoblins (and their equipment). The topaz looks like broken out of a relief or something.

There is another door to a yet unexplored room (Reception Room). The Practice area is unexplored, too.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Still around  just a little low on internet and spells. I don't have a prefrence so first person to name a room is my vote too LOL. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

"Let's check over here next," says Ray, pointing to the 'practice room.'


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2010)

After checking for traps, you take a look into the Practice Area:

This large room is strewn with dead dwarves, goblins, and hobgoblins. At least two dozen corpses are here, with their weapons lying nearby.
Crouched over a body near the middle of the room is a human-sized figure. You can hear faint crunching sounds coming from the figure, and its arms appear soaked in blood.
It hasn't noticed you, yet.

[sblock=ooc]
Positions see map. Darkened areas are explored.

[sblock=Initiative]

?

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 15/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Ray 15/18
Morjik 19/19

?

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2010)

Initiative (1d20+2=13)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 20/20     AC: 22*  AC(T): 15*  AC(FF): 20*
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD: 13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +2*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +2*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 14 STR)  +4        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+4 used Either/Or)

Channel Energy: 1d6 (3/3 Daily)

Domain Powers:
 * Touch of Chaos (4/4)     * Agile Feet (4/4)

Spells:
 * Level 00          * Level 01
   * Create Water      * [s]Command[/s]
   * Guidance          * [s]Protection from Law[/s]
   * Resistance        * [s]Shield of Faith[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

Ray's init. (1d20+1=14)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 15, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

Initiative for Morjik 14.  Roll Lookup


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

Not paying to much attention to the center of the room as he thinks of casting a spell, Brawar is unaware that their is something still alive here.

[sblock=OOC] Rolled a 1 for init for a total of  4 
Was thinking of casting Detect Magic to see if any of the deads equipment is magical. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2010)

ooc: thanks for the initiative rolls. BTW, you all have one action in the surprise round.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

Axe in hand, Ray hustles to W6, if he sees the creature feasting on the corpse, he immediately attacks.  If not, he will hold his action and await the others.

[sblock=Just in case...]attacking ghoul ghast: (1d20+7=21, 1d12+4=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2010)

Fabhal follows Ray in, but his swings both go wide (a 10 and an 8).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2010)

ooc: It feast on the dead.
To both move and attack, you need to make a partial charge, so only one attack, but with the charge bonuses and penalties.
Also everyone who enters a 10 ft radius around the creature needs to make a Fort DC 15 save.

More after the other characters have acted .


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 16, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade frowns and steps back, right hand leaving his morningstar and going for a javelin instead, the spiked bludgeon hanging idly in his left hand.  After a brief moment of lining up his throw, Cade changes his stance a bit and hurls the javelin into the room, at the stranger.......  But he's a little too hasty, and the throwing spear doesn't fly quite as straight as he'd hoped.
[sblock=ooc]Sorry I didn't check earlier in the day.  Cade's Initiative is 15.
1d20+2=15 

His surprise-round action will be to step back from the door (5-ft. step), then draw a javelin (move action).

Cade's action in the first normal round of combat will be to throw his javelin at the stranger, then draw another javelin.  Attack roll was a lousy 12, for 5 damage.  Not factoring in Sneak Attack, since we're all pretty sure it's a ghoul, and this doesn't factor in the possible -4 penalty for shooting/throwing into melee (if Ray or another PC charges the stranger first).
1d20+3=12, 1d6+3=5 [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=15/18*

Before Ray's attack occurs, he must save, but he fails miserably and begins to retch and heave as soon as he comes within 10 feet (2 squares) of the creature.

Fort save vs. ghoul (1d20+5=7)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 16, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

Morjik steps forward through the door and lobs a dart of acid at the creature on his iniative.

[sblock=OOC] For a possible crit Roll Lookup.  No crit Roll Lookup, for 6 dmg.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2010)

Brwar starts to cast his spell but it seems everyone wants to rush into the room ahead of him. "What are you all doing now can't you see..." the wizard then notices the creature as it turns to face the warriors. 

A partial arm still rests in it's fanged mouth as if it were trying to keep the gruesome meal from the others. It's black eyes glow with an evil light and blood covers it's arms and chest along with pieces of half eaten gore. 

"I think maybe something else is called for here." he says letting the spell he was starting to cast go.

[sblock=OOC] Guess I go last in surprise round started to cast Detect magic but let's say he was distracted and it failed or he stopped midway. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

Surprise Round

Axe in hand, Ray hustles forward and, seeing the creature feasting on the corpse, he immediately attacks. Even as he begins to retch and heave, he still strikes true.
Fabhal follows Ray in, but his swings both go wide.
Cade frowns and steps back, right hand leaving his morningstar and going for a javelin instead, the spiked bludgeon hanging idly in his left hand. After a brief moment of lining up his throw, Cade changes his stance a bit and hurls the javelin into the room, at the stranger....... But he's a little too hasty, and the throwing spear doesn't fly quite as straight as he'd hoped.
Morjik steps forward through the door and lobs a dart of acid at the creature
Brwar starts to cast his spell but it seems everyone wants to rush into the room ahead of him. "I think maybe something else is called for here." he says letting the spell he was starting to cast go.


[sblock=ooc]
Positions see map. Darkened areas are explored.

Sickened rules: The character takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.

Leifs got sickened, but still hits ghast for 7 dam.
Fabhal misses / was only able to move in the surprise round. (need Fort save in next rounds post)
Cade misses
Morjik hits for 6 dam.

[sblock=Initiative]

Heroes
Ghast

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 15/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15 sickened
Ray 15/18
Morjik 19/19

Ghast -13

[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes to act in first round. Will need Fort save for everyone in melee, but Ray.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2010)

Arkhandus said:


> [sblock]Not factoring in Sneak Attack, since we're all pretty sure it's a ghoul . . . [/sblock]




[sblock=Arkhandus]Unless WD has house-ruled it out, PF undead are affected by Sneak Attack, if that helps.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2010)

"Gah! What is that stink!? Get back, foul beast!"

Fabhal quickly takes a step back and pulls out his holy symbol and brandishes it in the Ghoul's nasty gore smeared face, calling on the power of Cayden Cailean to push the creature back . . .

[sblock=Actions]Fortitude Save (1d20+6=21)

5' Step away from the Ghoul

Channel Energy (1d6=5), Save DC: 09 for Half (DC includes Ghoul's +2 Resistance)[/sblock] 

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 20/20     AC: 22*  AC(T): 15*  AC(FF): 20*
 Init: +02    ST(F):+06   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 01       CMB:+01     CMD: 13

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +2*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +2*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 14 STR)  +4        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+4 used Either/Or)

Channel Energy: 1d6 (2/3 Daily)

Domain Powers:
 * Touch of Chaos (4/4)     * Agile Feet (4/4)

Spells:
 * Level 00          * Level 01
   * Create Water      * [s]Command[/s]
   * Guidance          * [s]Protection from Law[/s]
   * Resistance        * [s]Shield of Faith[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 17, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

Morjik attempts another acid dart, but misses due to the chaos of melee.


[sblock=OOC]  Total 8 touch ac from firing into melee.  Roll Lookup.


Consumables: HP 19/19 , Shield of Faith dropped for cure light wounds.

4/6 acid darts remaining.  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 18, 2010)

The room is so crowded Brawar wonders if he should tempt to send lesnir at the beasts head. He holds the scimitar in a white knuckled grip as he waits till he sees a safer time to send the weapon flying.

[sblock=actions] 
Plan B: delay till he sees and opening to throw Lesnir. [/sblock]


[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 2/6
Scroll: Sleep(cstlvl1) and Magic Missile(cstlvl1)
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1- Sleep, True Strike, Enlarge Person [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2010)

ooc: HM, I think what you suggest is outside of the capabilities of the cantrip. It would require telekinesis to wield an object in a way to allow aid another checks.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] NP WD, guess I'll go to plan B.  [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 21, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade frowns and says "Uh, mebbe ya should back up so we c'n shoot 'n' spear the creepy corpse-eater safer-like....?"  He tosses another javelin, but has to aim a little too high to avoid hitting Ray.
[sblock=ooc]Sorry guys, lost my Internet access on Wednesday morning as my family started moving to a new house, and the computer with the modem and router got moved on Wednesday before anyone told me that would be happening.  My internet access will be sporadic for the next week as we finish preparing the new house and gradually move the rest of our stuff over there.  Right now hardly anything's at the new house yet, except for this computer, a TV, a few chairs, and painting/cleaning supplies.

Cade hurls another javelin, drawing another.
1d20+3-4=10, 1d6+3=5 
Got a lousy 10 to-hit after factoring in the -4 for throwing into melee.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2010)

Round 1

"Gah! What is that stink!? Get back, foul  beast!"
Fabhal quickly takes a step back and pulls out his holy symbol and  brandishes it in the Ghoul's nasty gore smeared face, calling on the  power of Cayden Cailean to push the creature back . . . and heals Ray!
Morjik attempts another acid dart, but misses due to the chaos of melee.
The room is so crowded Brawar wonders if he should tempt to send lesnir  at the beasts head. He holds the scimitar in a white knuckled grip as he  waits till he sees a safer time to send the weapon flying.
Cade frowns and says "Uh, mebbe ya should back up  so we c'n shoot 'n' spear the creepy corpse-eater safer-like....?"   He tosses another javelin, but has to aim a little too high to avoid  hitting Ray.
Ray... ?


[sblock=ooc]
Positions: See old map. Only Fabhal moved to V4

Sickened rules: The character takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.

Will vs Channeling  (1d20+7=24)

Fabhal deals 3 dam to Ghast.
Morjik misses.
Brawar delays.
Cade misses.

[sblock=Initiative]

Heroes
Ghast

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 15/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15  sickened
Ray 18/18
Morjik 19/19

Ghast -16

[/sblock][/sblock]

Waiting for Ray's action. Fabhal has to make another fortitude save next round. It is a 10 ft aura.


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

Ray tries to steel his stomach and strides a bit forward to reach out and "touch" the creature with his Great Axe. Sickened Ray's next attack at ghouly-baby (1d20+5=15, 1d12+4=11)

OOC:  Not sure if that's good enough to hit, but that's all Ray can do at the moment.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2010)

ooc: That hits and kills it  . Because it hadn't acted yet it was still flat-footed -> AC 14. That teaches me to give you guys surprise rounds 

Even sickened, Ray strikes true, severing the creatures head from it's body. It spasms twice, then it lays still...


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2010)

Ooops, nevermind.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2010)

"Hmmm. More gore to add to what you have already collected on your clothes, I see." Brawar says to Sir Ray. "Interesting you only need some blood and guts from a magical beast and you may have a full set."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 22, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

"Har-har!  Hope you won't let blood stop you, when you are needed."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2010)

"I don't mind seeing blood," Brawar says from the hallway. "I just mind wearing it unlike some people."


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*



HolyMan said:


> "I don't mind seeing blood," Brawar says from the hallway. "I just mind wearing it unlike some people."



"Tis but the 'badge' of a warrior.  Goes with the territory, as they say."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 23, 2010)

ooc: Where next? Or do you search the room?


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

Ray begins to look around the room, _acting_ like he's searching, in hopes that his more skillful companions will follow suit.  And, believe it or not, he's actually pretty convincing! 

OOC: Bluff check, untrained: pantomime "search" (1d20=16)


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2010)

Watching Sir Ray pick through the bodies Brawar is reminded of what he had tried to do before the ghoul reared it's ugly head and got it promptly chopped off.

_{{Sevet h' Sevet, KINLO}}_ he says speaking the language of magic. Nothing spectacular happens that anyone can see but Brawar knows that anything magical lying about the room will draw him like a fly to honey.

[sblock=OOC] Casting Detect Magic, not sure how I feel about this unlimited casting of zero lvl spells. As a DM they would neeed to be alot weaker I think, I mean what's the point of hiding a magic sword in an armory full of weapons anymore?? It use to be they would gather everything they thought was magical and then cast now they get it right away. Have to dwell on this. [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 24, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade sighs in relief, and puts away his javelin.  "Awright, lessee if there's anythin' worth takin' in 'ere....." he says, stepping into the room and beginning a very thorough search.....

He's disgusted by all the corpses and what the ghoulish thing had done to them, but Cade has had to trudge through other foul places before in search of treasure, or simply to avoid capture by authorities or nastier rogues than he......

He picks up his thrown javelins as he goes, stashing them away with the rest of his javelins.

Once the room has been thoroughly searched, Cade exits the way he came, and suggests "Let's head 'round this way, see what's o'er there....." as he points to the passageway to the left of the practice room's entrance.
[sblock=ooc]As usual, Cade is in no hurry (and especially in no hurry to die from traps).  Cade will take 20 on searching each 5-foot area of the room, carefully digging through the piles of dead and junk, rifling through their pockets and sleeves and such, prodding the floor and walls, looking for valuables or the like.  So a check of 29 to search, 30 versus traps.

Retrieving my thrown javelins while I search.

Once all of that is done, Cade will head out of the room the way he came, and go around the upper/northern? edge of the map-area, heading towards the 'air vent' room on the map.  Take 20 to search the door for traps, take 20 to pick the lock if necessary.  Got a 28 total on Disable Device to try disarming any trap on or near that door......  Cade will open the door once finished, but will step aside as he does so, allowing someone else to go in first.
1d20+9=28 [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

Ray, as usual, is more than ready to lead onward, his trusty greataxe held at the ready.  "Good!  Glad you're finally through poking stuff for a little while!   My axe is _hungry_."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2010)

Your search reveal no magic or trap, but between the piles of smashed equipment you can recover functional items: a (light) crossbow, a longsword and a key!

ooc: Where next. The map at the thumbnail has the searched areas darkened.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 25, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Refer to my previous post as far as Cade's intent goes.  Heading to the room marked Air Vent on the map, checking that as indicated above.  Then heading down/south from there if we find nothing in that room.  Assuming nobody objects or goes a different way.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2010)

Fabhal stands watch as Cade goes about his search, then follows the Rogue as he proceeds to the 'Air Vent.'


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2010)

You all move to the door of the air vent, but this door isn't really a door, but a hinged grate. You can feel a slight breeze offresh air coming through the grate. The room is actually a 10-foot-wide shaft leading straight up for 10 feet, after which it narrows to only 3 feet wide. After another 30 feet, it opens to the outside.


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

Before he follows along, Ray will grab the key and stash it in his pouch.  Then he hustles to the front beside Cade and continues on with the others.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 26, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

Morjik follows behind while keeping alert.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2010)

Brawar takes his customary place in the center of the group, and looks up the shaft as they pass by the air vent.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade decides that the grated chamber doesn't need to be searched, so he passes it by and heads for the next door.  Then he proceeds to check it over and work on it with the tools of his trade as he would've done for the last door, had it been a real door leading to potential treasure.  "Eh, nothin' there, let's check the next one....." he mutters along the way.
[sblock=ooc]Wouldn't have bothered with the usual search and all when he found the grate and more-or-less empty chamber beyond it, so my search and Disable Device stuff will be used for the next door instead.  Looks like the door to the room marked 'Shrine' on the map.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

Cade opens the door without further problems. A quick glence without entering reveals a large, T-shaped room, dimly lit by a pair of flickering black candle sitting on a stone platform at the far end of the room. Lying on the ground in front of the platform is a golden chalice. A motionless dwarf stands on each side of the platform.


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

"Alright men, let's keep it as brief as we can in here, make sure that this 'holy place' is undefiled and get back to our exploration.  The Dwarves aren't paying us to muck around in their shrine, you know."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 29, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

".....You dwarves holding up okay in there.....?  We've cleared out some gobbos, but ain't done yet...." Cade says, leaning into the room momentarily.  Then he withdraws and closes the door, not wanting to risk whatever trouble could be stirred if he were to try taking anything from the shrine, with its apparent guardians present.

The rogue heads onward down the corridor, looking for the next room and checking over its door.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2010)

Cade gets no answer or reaction from the motionless dwarfs.

ooc: You can still do a perception check, if you like.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 30, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Cade's leery of testing his luck with whatever stingey dwarven guardians are in the shrine, or whatever traps they may have there.....he's not even going to bother sticking his head into the shrine-room long enough to get a good look after noticing the guardians (or statues, if that's what they are).  So he just moves on to the next room, checking its door and such as described a few posts earlier.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2010)

The door of the sergeant's quarter isn't locked, but stuck. You could force it open, but not without some noise...


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

"I stand ready to lend my shoulder to opening the stuck door, if that is the will of the group.  But I will say that any door so stuck probably hasn't been used lately, so there are likely no foes beyond it.  And our mission here is to find the goblins infesting this place, after all."

OOC:  Ray may not be the brightest bulb in the socket, but stuck doors, he knows!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2010)

"And who is to say our enemy didn't jam the door from the otherside, to prevent us from coming at them unawares, hmm?" Brawar says in responds to the warriors claim.

"Opening it will cause enough noise to alert anyone beyond or nearby."


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

Ray just shrugs.  "I'm good at opening stuff and killing stuff.  You smart guys set our route.  I'll just do as I'm told."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2010)

ooc: Idea roll for group: success! When someone stuck this door on purpose, maybe there is a second entrance...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 2, 2010)

Cade mutters "Figures.  Might be somethin' valuable in there, and we're jes' gonna leave it cuz it might wake more gobbos.  We better check it on our way out, then......."  He slinks up to the next door along the winding passageway, and examines it for traps or the like, before checking to see if it's locked.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2010)

Without further problems, you open the door to the cleric's quarters:

This narrow room has three bunks, all of which are pulled apart. An open closet, its ornate doors ripped from their hinges, has several torn robes hanging in it. Various broken items of religious significance lie scattered about the floor.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2010)

Fabhal enters the room behind Cade and begins looking around. "I'll lend a hand with the search in here - might be I can salvage something of their healer's stuff for them."

[sblock=OOC]Take 20 on Perception gives him a 23.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2010)

On your search, you find an undamaged dark gray doak with silver trim in one of the closets. (magic)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 2, 2010)

Fabhal holds up his prize triumphantly before looking it over more carefully.

"This could be useful - anyone have the means to determine if there's more to it than meets the eye, and if so what it does?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

While the others search and inspect the garments, Ray will stand guard in the doorway, keeping a careful eye out for anyone (anything?) approaching from either direction.

"Take your time, I'll just make sure we don't have any unwanted guests," he says as he hefts his greataxe menacingly.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 6, 2010)

Cade looks through the room that the gobbos obviously ransacked earlier, but doesn't expect to find anything significant left.  He looks for anything that might be valuable, but isn't as determined or thorough in his search as he usually would be.

"Looks like them gobbos arready took anythin' good, so let's g'on t' the next room....." Cade mutters, heading out of the chamber and walking over to the next door in the winding passageway.  Disappointment and a bit of frustration is evident in his voice and posture.  He checks that door as thoroughly as usual, before trying to disarm any possible traps on it or pick any locks on it.
[sblock=ooc]Taking 10 on Perception checks within the cleric's room (19, 20 vs traps).  Take 10 on Appraise checks regarding the stuff in there (16).  Take 20 on Perception to check the next door after leaving the cleric's room.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Fabhal holds up his prize triumphantly before looking it over more carefully.
> 
> "This could be useful - anyone have the means to determine if there's more to it than meets the eye, and if so what it does?"




ooc: Waiting for someone helping Fabhal with his problem. Anyone with active Detect Magic can make a Spellcraft check to identify.


----------



## Leif (Jul 6, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

"I'm sure that I have no clue, Fabhal.  Perhaps if our wizard can deign to pry his nose out of that book for a moment, he might tell you?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 6, 2010)

*Morjik Favord of Abadar*

"Let me have a look lad.  Abadar favors me with some knowledge.  I can tell
you it is enchanted now, give me a few moments and I can tell what type of magic and how strong."

[sblock=OOC] No spellcraft skill, and it cannot be used untrained.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2010)

ooc: Making it short - Brawar (where is HM?) identifies the item as a cloak of resistance +1.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2010)

Brawar awaits for the others to exit the room, and watches the hallway with Sir Ray.

After the others bring forth the cloak he easily identifies it from it's arua of enchantment.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry WD I was going to let someone else with Detect Magic get a turn to use it.  [/sblock]


[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 2/6
Scroll: Sleep(cstlvl1) and Magic Missile(cstlvl1)
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1- Sleep, True Strike, Enlarge Person [/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

Ray stands with Brawar, his axe in his hands and his feet ready to explore more of the Dwarven complex.  "Are you lot _quite_ ready to proceed?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2010)

ooc: Sorry, got ill and have to stay at home. Need a bit more time to get a map ready. You can roll initiative, if you want, or I can do it for you.


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2010)

OOC:  Hope you feel much better very soon!  Please roll init. for Ray?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Get well soon WD and if you find the time why not roll init for everyone and have it and the map set up and ready when you are. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2010)

The Forge

This large room is clearly a smithy, two large anvils sit in the center of the chamber, and a huge forge and bellows fill the northwest corner. Metalworking tools lie scattered about the floor, with scraps of metal and half-made weapons and suits of armor.
Four hobgoblins stand near the door to the south of you, discussing something in their gutturallanguage. They look up as you open the door and draw their weapons!


Round 1



[sblock=ooc]
Positions: See map

Hobgoblin  Initiative (1d20+2=14)
Cade, Brawar, Ray,  Fabhal, Morjik (1d20+2=18, 1d20+3=12, 1d20+1=12, 1d20+2=6,  1d20=19)

[sblock=Initiative]

M&C
H
others


[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 15/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Ray 18/18
Morjik 19/19

H1
H2
H3
H4

[/sblock][/sblock]

Waiting for Cade's and Morjik's actions.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 9, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

*"Gah!  Kill 'em b'fore they do us!"* Cade exclaims, rushing in to smash a hobgoblin in the face with his morningstar, hoping that the gobbo is too surprised or just too slow to dodge the rushed strike.

He's surprised by his own recklessness, but Cade's own opportunistic instincts overruled his better judgment in the split-second he had to react......  The rogue silently hopes that he survives this fight so he can chastise himself for it later.
[sblock=ooc]Move to space AB-18 and attack the hobgoblin in front of me.  Got a 14 to-hit, for 7 damage and 6 sneak attack damage if the hob's flat-footed.  Hopefully so, otherwise I probably miss.....
1d20+5=14, 1d8+4=7, 1d6=6 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2010)

ooc: Just enough to hit him and bring him down. good work.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 9, 2010)

*Morjik*

Following Cade into the room, Morjik moves to attack another gobbo.  In his eagerness his misses with a flourish.



[sblock=OOC] 6 to hit Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

Ray strides boldly into the room and assaults an uninjured goblin with his mighty greataxe!

axe attack (1d20+7=16, 1d12+4=10)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2010)

Round 1b

*"Gah!  Kill 'em b'fore they do us!"* * Cade* exclaims, rushing in to smash a hobgoblin in the face with his  morningstar, hoping that the gobbo is too surprised or just too slow to  dodge the rushed strike.
Following Cade into the room, *Morjik* moves to attack another gobbo.  In  his eagerness his misses with a flourish.
As one *hobgoblin* falls, the other quickly step forward. Being more tactical than their lesser cousins, they concentrate the attacks on one target: Cade. The first blow he can easy evade, but the other cut in his side, bringing him nearly down...


[sblock=ooc]
Positions: See map

Hobgoblin attacks  vs Cade (1d20+4=13, 1d20+4=23, 1d20+4=17)
Hobgoblin attack  crit confirmation (1d20+4=13)
Hobgoblin damage  (1d8+2=7, 1d8+2=7)

Cade downs h4
Morjik misses
2 hobs hit Cade for 14 dam.


[sblock=Initiative]

Hobgobs
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 1/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Ray 18/18
Morjik 19/19

H1
H2
H3
H4 - down

[/sblock][/sblock]

Need actions from all charecters, but Ray (if he doesn't want to change his action).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 10, 2010)

Hearing the cries of combat Fabhal hustles into the room and sees the Rogue's dire condition. "Criminy, Cade - Get outta there! If you go and get yourself killed who am I gonna make fun of!?"

Holding his hooked hammer up in one hand and his pewter tankard in the other, he focuses his will on Cayden Cailean and calls forth the drunken hero's healing power.

"Geez, I need a beer . . . "

[sblock=Actions]Move to AB17.
Channel Energy (1d6=5) for healing the living.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 10, 2010)

Watching everyone pile into the room Brawar decides to stand ready should anyone fall back. He moves near the door with his bonded weapon in hand. Should anyone exit the room he will be ready to move in and take their place.

[sblock=OOC] Move to square 16-Z [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2010)

ooc: If I was not clear, I also need new actions from Cade and Morjik.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 10, 2010)

*Morjik*

Looks like my post was lost to the ether.


Morjik attacks the gobbo in front of him for 10 points of damage.  Natural 20!


Roll Lookup


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 12, 2010)

"Yaaagh!!  That's the last time I rush in and expect backup!  If yeh weren't all s' damn slow......" the rogue cries out, beating a hasty retreat as the hobgoblins nearly cut him down.  He runs behind Brawar and hopes the gobbos will focus on closer targets.
[sblock=ooc]Withdraw to W-17, to avoid AoOs or further beatings for Cade's recklessness.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2010)

Round 2

Fabhal hustles into the room. Holding his hooked hammer up in one hand and his pewter tankard in the other, he focuses his will on Cayden Cailean and calls forth the drunken hero's healing power.
"Yaaagh!!  That's the last time I rush in and expect backup!  If yeh weren't all s' damn slow......" Cade cries out, beating a hasty retreat as the hobgoblins nearly cut him down. He runs behind Brawar and hopes the gobbos will focus on closer targets.
Morjik attacks the gobbo in front of him
Ray strides boldly into the room and assaults an uninjured goblin with his mighty greataxe!
Watching everyone pile into the room Brawar decides to stand ready should anyone fall back. He moves near the door with his bonded weapon in hand. Should anyone exit the room he will be ready to move in and take their place.
The hobgoblins again uses a team attack on Ray, nearly as succesful as the one on Cade.

[sblock=ooc]
Positions: See map

Hobgob attack (1d20+4=23, 1d20+4=8, 1d20+4=22)
crit confirm (1d20+4=6)
Hobgob damage (1d8+2=5, 1d8+2=5)

Fabhal heals H4 and Cade for 5 HP.
Cade withdraws
Morjik hits H1 for 10 dam
Ray hits H2 for 10 dam
H1-3 attack Ray.
H4 total defense.
Hs hit Ray for 10 dam total

[sblock=Initiative]

Hobgobs
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 6/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Ray 8/18
Morjik 19/19

H1 -10
H2 -10
H3
H4 - 2hp, prone

[/sblock][/sblock]

Need actions from all charecters.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2010)

Fabhal, eager to prove his usefulness in a fight, lashes out at one of the Hobgoblins - and misses . . . twice.

[sblock=Actions]Full Attack vs. H3: To Hit (1d20+3=13, 1d20+3=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 8/18*

Ray quietly bleeds as he prepares to assualt the foes again.

OOC:  Let me know when it's Ray's turn again, please.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 13, 2010)

*Morjik Favord of Abadar*

Morjik again the attacks the hobgoblin in front of him.



[sblock=OOC] Morjik attacks H1 and probably misses with a 12,  if he hits he does 9 points of damage.  Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 15, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade considers returning cautiously and throwing javelins, but then remembers the healing well......  He takes out the waterskin that he had filled with some of the well's supposed healing water, and he gulps it down rapidly, hoping it will somehow mend his fresh wounds.  As he guzzles down the healing water, Cade takes a few steps back towards the room where battle continues, knowing that he'll have to help out in a moment.
[sblock=ooc]Shouldn't Cade be at 6/15 HP now, after the channeled energy?  Anyhow, Cade's drinking the healing water he filled one of his waterskins with earlier.  How much did that healing well cure?  Please roll it for Cade.  He takes a 5-foot step towards the room afterwards.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2010)

ooc: Waiting for Brawar's action. Ark, you are right, cade was at 5 HP before the well water.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2010)

Standing ready Brawar goes over his mental list of prepared spells. Dismissing them all as useless in these tight quaters he wonders if anyone could use assisstance besides the blow-hard that ran by.

[sblock=OOC] Ready action to attack any monster that comes into melee range. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2010)

Leif said:


> Ray quietly bleeds as he prepares to assualt the foes again.
> 
> OOC:  Let me know when it's Ray's turn again, please.



ooc: It is Ray's turn. We alternate between heroes and monsters.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 8/18*

Ray lashes out again at the foe facing him who is bleeding the most.  Ray's heavy blade sinks into the foul flesh before him!  attack with greataxe! (1d20+7=17, 1d12+4=9)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2010)

Round 3

Fabhal  		 		, eager to prove his usefulness in a fight, lashes out at one of the Hobgoblins - and misses . . . twice.
Morjik again the attacks the hobgoblin in front of him, but misses, too.
Cade takes out the waterskin that he had filled with some of the well's supposed healing water, and he gulps it down rapidly, hoping it will somehow mend his fresh wounds. As he guzzles down the healing water, he takes a few steps back towards the room where battle continues, knowing that he'll have to help out in a moment.
Brawar goes over his mental list of prepared spells. Dismissing them all as useless in these tight quaters he wonders if anyone could use assisstance besides the blow-hard that ran by.
Ray lashes out again at the prone hobgoblin.  Ray's heavy blade sinks into the foul flesh before him!
The hobgoblins continue their flanking maneuver. Ray falls under their shap cuts...

[sblock=ooc]
Positions: See old map. Cade moved to X17. H3 shifts to AC 17.

Well healing (1d8=3)

Hobgoblin attack (1d20+4=24, 1d20+4=19, 1d20+4=5)
crit confirm (1d20+4=6, 1d20+4=15)
hobgob damage (1d8+2=10, 1d8+2=6)http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2602845/


Fabhal misses
Morjik misses
Cade heals 3 HP
Brawar delays
Ray reduces H4 back to dying.

[sblock=Initiative]

Hobgobs
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 9/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Ray -8/18 , dying
Morjik 19/19

H1 -10
H2 -10
H3
H4 - -7hp, dying

[/sblock][/sblock]

Need actions from all charecters, but Ray. Sorry Leif....


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 8/18*

OOC:  No sweat, Dad, it goes with the territory.

Ray grunts as he falls beneath the vicious blow.  After he falls, the only sound that escapes him is a plaintive gurgle as he blows bubbles in his own blood.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2010)

Fabhal's face sets in determination as he sees Ray fall. Once again (OOC: For the last time until we rest) he focuses his will through his holy symbol and calls on Cayden Cailean to heal his friends.

[sblock=Chanel Positive Energy]1d6=2

The book doesn't specify, but I assume this would stabilize Ray (and H3 ) as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 18, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade frowns as he feels only slightly less pain after drinking the dwarves' supposed magic healing water.  Figures.  Dwarves wouldn't know magic if it zapped them in the arse.  Reluctantly, the rogue jogs back into the room only to see that Ray has fallen........  He grits his teeth and springs in to try knocking out one of the most-injured hobgoblins, but stumbles over Ray's body.  His morningstar chips the stone floor with the force of its impact, but it should've been one of the hobgoblin's skulls being chipped.

"Stop the ones on my flanks, damnit!  I can't believe yeh haven't dropped a single gobbo since the one I did!"
[sblock=ooc]Well, it's official.  The dicebot hates Cade in combat.

Cade moves to Ray's space and attacks H-1, but the attack roll came out a measely 9 total, even though the damage roll was awesome. -_-  Cade is likely to fall under the next flanking attack like Ray, now.
1d20+5=9, 1d8+4=12 [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 8/18*

In his insensible delirium, Ray groans, "Da** rogue, kickin' a man when he's down!"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2010)

"Well if you are letting them outsmart you.." Brawar says in disgust as he step cautiously into the room.

[sblock=actions] 
Move: to 17,AA
Standard: Total Defense +4 AC (new AC = 17) [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 19, 2010)

*Morjik Favord of Abadar*

Morjik seeing his companion fall, also attempts to channel energy.

[sblock=OOC] It's official I think we need another dice roller.

Morjik channels for 2 hps.  Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Works out OK, though - Ray's a little farther from actually dying and he's stable, but we didn't do enough to bring the dying Hob back into the fight. It'll be stabilized too, but maybe with it out we'll be able to struggle through. I strongly suggest we rest after this one, though. I got nothing left with which to heal.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= ??/18 Out, but stabilizing?*

OOC:  WD's got me conditioned now so that I _never_ mention resting until somebody is down is a heap of blood and guts!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 25, 2010)

Round 4

Fabhal's face sets in determination as he sees Ray fall. Once again he focuses his will through his  holy symbol and calls on Cayden Cailean to heal his friends.
Cade  jogs back into the room only to see that Ray has fallen........  He  grits his teeth and springs in to try knocking out one of the  most-injured hobgoblins, but stumbles over Ray's body.
Brawar steps cautiously into the room.
Morjik seeing his companion fall, also attempts to channel energy.
The hobgoblins try their teamattack again, but even flanking, only one is able to hit the rogue.

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2611239/
Hobgob attacks  (1d20+4=9, 1d20+4=18, 1d20+4=6)
Hobgob damage  (1d8+2=6)


Fabhal channels energy (2)
Cade misses
Brawar full defense
Morjik channels energy (2)

[sblock=Initiative]

Hobgobs
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 7/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Ray -4/18 , stabilized
Morjik 19/19

H1 -6
H2 -6
H3
H4 - -3hp, stabilized

[/sblock][/sblock]

Need actions from all charecters, but Ray.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2010)

Brawar sheathes Lesnir and then bends down to grab Ray with both hands. He drags the warrior away from the fight and out into the hall.

[sblock=OOC] Probably put Ray just outside the doorway in the hall (Z-17) and Brawar will be adjacent to him. Note: Brawar can drag up to 500lbs.  How far I do not know.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= -4/18 Out, but stabilized*

As he is being dragged from the room, Ray mutters in his delirium, "Thanks, Babe, you were pretty great yourself," and then he enters a deeper swoon once again.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2010)

Brawar blanches at the delirious warrior's comments. And lifts his head up a little higher to keep it out of reach should Ray think to try kissing his "Babe".


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2010)

*IC Hates Fabhal as Well!*

Fabhal tries again to take out the hobgoblin flanking Cade, again with no success . . . 'course, it's hard to fight while you're rolling on the floor laughing your @$$ off at the delirious ravings of your fallen fighter! 

[sblock=Actions]Full Attack vs.  H3: To Hit (1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=10)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> Once again Morjik attempts to hit the hobgob in front of him, and slices air.
> 
> 
> [sblock=OOC]  Invisible castle really doesn't like me.  I'm in 3 games  right now, and doing terribly in two.  Hit ac 12 for 7 dmg. Roll Lookup[/sblock]




ooc: Posted from the ooc thread. Still waiting for Cade's action.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 5, 2010)

OOC: Sorry about that, didn't realize it was the OOC.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

Round 5

Brawar sheathes Lesnir and then bends down to grab Ray with both hands.  He drags the warrior away from the fight and out into the hall.
As he is being dragged from the room, Ray mutters in his delirium, "Thanks, Babe, you were pretty great yourself," and then he enters a deeper swoon once again.
Fabhal tries again to take out the hobgoblin flanking Cade, again with  no success . . . 'course, it's hard to fight while you're rolling on the  floor laughing your @$$ off at the delirious ravings of your fallen  fighter!
Once again Morjik attempts to hit the hobgob in front of him, and slices air.
Cade just hits the hobgoblin hard enough to bring him down and steps back to avoid the flanking.
The remaining hobgoblins still use teamwork, moving just enough to concentrate their teamwork on the dwarf. But it seems his god protects him, as he suffers no real wound.

[sblock=ooc]

Cade attack (1d20+5=15, 1d8+4=11)
Hobgoblin attacks  (1d20+4=13, 1d8+2=3, 1d20+4=5, 1d8+2=3, 1d20+4=14, 1d8+2=9)

Brawar moves and drags
everyone misses 

[sblock=Initiative]

Hobgobs
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 7/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Ray -4/18 , stabilized
Morjik 19/19

H1 -6
H2 -2 HP, dying
H3
H4 - -3hp, stabilized

[/sblock][/sblock]

Need actions from all characters, but Ray.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 11, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade attacks the middle hobgoblin, swinging his morningstar at the creature's face!  However, the battle-trained goblinoid manages to jerk aside just in time to only suffer a graze along one cheek......and a morningstar buried in his shoulder instead of his skull, crushing different bones but still leaving a serious wound.  Cade sets his right foot against the hobgoblin's chest and tugs the spiked morningstar free, stumbling back for a second, thankful that somebody moved Ray's dead weight out of his way.

"C'mon, guys!  How hard izzit fer ya t' swat a worthless gobbo like that!  Ya'd think I was the sol-jer 'ere.....  Start usin' them shiny sticks o' yers like men, not sissy girls!  Yeh jes' stick 'em wit' the pointy end, fer Olidammara's sake!" the rogue spits out, berating the warriors beside him.

[sblock=ooc](EDIT: Dang, looks like WD got his post in before I finished typing mine, cuz his post wasn't there when I started.....  Double-dang since I woulda probably dropped the injured hobgoblin I was aiming for in the last round's positions, hobgoblin H2)

Thought I had posted an OOC comment a few posts back that mentioned I would be out of town for about 1-1/2 or 2 weeks.......anyway, I just got back this weekend, but was too fatigued to do much for a few days.

Attack hobgoblin, got a natural 20 to-hit for 7 damage!
1d20+5=25, 1d8+4=7 
......unfortunately, my threat confirmation roll is a 12 total, so no crit.   Woulda been an awesome crit, though. 
1d20+5=12, 1d8+4=12 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2010)

Brawar looks down on the warrior almost in disgust, but some are called to fight in the fore-front. Blood splashing in their eyes and the last breath of the enemy in their face. 

And some are called to stand back and blast the enemy with magic and fire. Never meaning to know the adversary well enough to worry that they have taken a life. 

Brawar shudders. _Yes I have killed by merciful Sarenrae. But always in my defense and in the defense of others. I do not relish in it like some._ The mage thinks to himself as he searches his belt pouch for his potions.

Some are called to bless and heal those that fall to the axe and sword of evil. "But that someone is not me," the wizard says aloud as he pours the first potion down the warriors throat. 

After it is emptied he goes for the other, the magic from the first already working on the big warrior causes a coughing fit. The second vial is almost totally wasted as Ray spills it on the wizards robes.

[sblock=OOC] 
Actions: 
move: retrieve item(s)
standard: heal warrior I rolled for both but the second was so low 1hp  so I had it spilled. Heal = 6, 1 total 7hp from two potions and any + for cleric lvl (I think you need to be third lvl to brew potions)

If this takes two rounds I understand my move action the second round is stand from prone. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 9?/18*

"Thanks.  I think I'll just lie here for a moment and enjoy being alive."


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 12, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

As soon as he recovers from his last attack, Cade swings at another hobgoblin, hefting the very-bloody morningstar over his head and bringing it down once more, finding soft flesh and brittle bone once again, spraying blood and bone chips as his mace crushes another hobgoblin's shoulder......

"Ey, you tryin' t' make this easy?  Yeh wanna die, huh, soljer boy?  Hah!  Stupid gobs, yeh ain't good fer nothin' but dyin'," the rogue taunts as everyone in the area hears the splintering of bones under his morningstar's spiked iron head.
[sblock=ooc]Not sure if this action goes for this round, or last round, but put it wherever it belongs in the turn-order, WD.

Cade attacks the nearest hobgoblin (H-3 I think) with another lucky hit, an 18 to-hit for 12 damage!
1d20+5=18, 1d8+4=12 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2010)

_We need some room . . ._

Fabhal steps up, working to get a flanking position with Morjik on one of the hobs. But just as he does, Cade smacks the creature soundly and it looks to be done for so the Gnome quickly shifts his attack to one of those with some fight still left in it.

[sblock=Actions]5' Step to AC18.

I'm not sure which ones are left up at this point. It looks like H2 and H3 are both at negative HP which should leave H1 and H3, but you rolled three attacks last round so I'm guessing H2 is still up?

If so, that's the one Fabhal will attack. If both are down he'll _coup de grace_ one of them rather than expose himself to an opportunity attack from H3 (who's about to die) by moving more than 5'.

Can't link to IC from work - TH rolls were 14 and 10, Damage rolls were 4 and 4. They're listed under the character name 'Fabhal' on IC.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> ...
> 
> [sblock=Actions]5' Step to AC18.
> 
> ...



[sblock=OOC]Rolled the dice (all misses) before the revision of Cade's action. Only H1 and H3 were left standing. Cade's attack for round 6 was just enough to bring down H3. So only H1 is left. You could move to AB 18 to full-attack H1, but you would have no flanking bonus.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 12, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]Rolled the dice (all misses) before the revision of Cade's action. Only H1 and H3 were left standing. Cade's attack for round 6 was just enough to bring down H3. So only H1 is left. You could move to AB 18 to full-attack H1, but you would have no flanking bonus.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]That's what I'll do then. The roll results I posted did not include any flanking bonus so if you'll use them as-is that will be great (I suspect both are misses anyway).[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 14, 2010)

*Morjik Favord of Abadar*

"Let's end this!"

[sblock=lOOC] hit ac 20 for 3 dmg.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

Round 6

Brawar pours healing potions down the warriors throat.
Ray says: "Thanks.  I think I'll just lie here for a moment and enjoy being alive." Before he stands up.
"Ey, you tryin' t' make this easy?  Yeh wanna die, huh, soljer boy?  Hah!  Stupid gobs, yeh ain't good fer nothin' but dyin'," Cade taunts as everyone in the area hears the splintering of bones under his morningstar's spiked iron head. One hobgoblin goes down...
Fabhal steps up, working to get a flanking position with Morjik on one  of the hobs. But just as he does, Cade smacks the creature soundly and  it looks to be done for so the Gnome quickly shifts his attack to one of  those with some fight still left in it, but misses.
Morjiks attack just hits hard enough to bring the last hobgob down. "Let's end this!"


*End of combat!*

[sblock=ooc]

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2646039/

[sblock=Initiative]

Hobgobs
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 7/15 
Fabhal 20/20
Brawar 15/15
Ray 9/18
Morjik 19/19

H1 -1 HP, dying
H2 -3 HP, dying
H3 -1 HP, dying
H4 - -3hp, stabilized

[/sblock][/sblock]

Combat is over. Please post at will.


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 9?/18*

"Sorry about my early exit from the fight, boys.  You seem to have all acquitted yourselves well, though -- perhaps you don't need old Ray any longer?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2010)

Brawar frowns thinking that maybe the group would be better off resting after so many conflicts. It would not only be good for their bodies but also their minds. One cannot face this much turmoil and think to come out agian clear of thought.

"I think we should head back to the entrance and rest awhile," the mage says to the group.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

ooc: You can also go back and rest by the well, near your dwarf cleric ally.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2010)

"I think we should go back and rest by the well, near our Dwarven ally!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 16, 2010)

Can anyone read spoilers now?  This makes two threads where I cannot.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2010)

ooc: This is the IC thread. It is still the same bug. They are working to remove it. See the thread in the Meta section.

Everyone alright with resting at the well?


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Brawar frowns thinking that maybe the group would be better off resting after so many conflicts. It would not only be good for their bodies but also their minds. One cannot face this much turmoil and think to come out agian clear of thought.
> 
> "I think we should head back to the entrance and rest awhile," the mage says to the group.



"Well, Dwarven allies aside, I'm with Brawar -- I'd like to withdraw for the moment and take a _real_ rest.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2010)

[sblock=LOL]







Mowgli said:


> "I think we should go back and rest by the well, near our Dwarven ally!"




Thanks needed a laugh after a long day. [/sblock]

OOC: for when we can read sblocks


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

OOC:  Yeah, that Mowgli is really a piece of work, isn't he?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2010)

ooc: Will you give notice to the druid and the dwarf cleric when you leave the dungeon? You could also refresh your magic water after your rest.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

OOC:  Won't we have to walk right past them on our way out?  If not, and Ray knows that they are around somewhere, then he will go and speak to them, if it's not too unreasonably difficult.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 17, 2010)

*Morjik Favord of Abadar*

"Aye, rest it is lads.  I am sure I and the other lads can get us good to go in a day."


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 18, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade smashes the skull of each fallen hobgoblin, making certain they won't get back up later.  Then he proceeds to loot the corpses of any valuables that he can carry or fit into his pack or pockets.  Then he checks the rest of the room for any valuables he could take.

"Eh, prob'ly safest t' rest topside by the entrance.  But let's get more o' that magic water t'morrow mornin'.  S'pose I could use a rest now, after doin' all the _work_," the rogue finishes with an annoyed grunt.

Once finished searching the room for valuables, he heads out into the hallway and leads the group back to where he last put his other bags of tools and supplies, then he hefts those up onto his shoulders and carries them towards the entrance.

"Someone else lead us outta here, I got too much junk t' haul t' be payin' attention t' the path ahead."  He takes a middle position in the group as they move out.

Once they start settling into a camping spot, he insists on someone being on watch at all times.  He takes the first watch.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

ooc: Anyone ok with making this quick? Your character find 22 gp but nothing more in the room. The door to the next isn't trapped. They rest uneventfully near tthe entrance of the 'dungeon'. The druid leaves the dungeon and you can refill your water storage. Anything else, like spells or energy channeling your characters do before resting?


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 9?/18*

OOC: Just one quick comment, WD. 

As they prepare to leave the dungeon, Ray will take Cade aside and say, "I am sorry for you being forced to fill my shoes lately, but I thank you for your service to the group.  I'll try to be more careful next time so that you can spend more time doing the tasks that you do best."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I think Fabhal's all tapped out. He can use his channels tomorrow first thing if folks still need healing.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]I think Fabhal's all tapped out. He can use his channels tomorrow first thing if folks still need healing.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]I think Morjik had some channels left... and you can convert non-domain spells to cure spells. ... and there is still the abusable dwarf cleric NPC [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]I think Morjik had some channels left... and you can convert non-domain spells to cure spells. ... and there is still the abusable dwarf cleric NPC [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Wasn't sure about Morjik. Fabhal already converted all of his spells )[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2010)

*Morjik Favord of Abadar*

Morjik will do what is necessary, starting with channels then converting spells,



Up to 16 hp  from channeling energy.  If that is not enough will convert spells.


Roll Lookup


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 9?/18*

OOC:  Ray is at half hp, he could use some healing, please?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Brawar is at max and has been since entering the dungeon (as any good mage should be LOL). [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2010)

ooc: Ok, you are all healed (channeling hits all of you for 16 HP healing), regained all spells (and other daily abilities) and smell like roses... ok, the last maybe not.

On your way back you refilled your well water storage (up to two unit each, but remember you can benefit from it only once a day).

Now you are back at the forge. What do you do next? (Room and door are already checked and dungeon map is in the first post of the thread.)


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*

Refreshed and revitalized, Ray is ready to take on more goblins.  "Where do you fellows want to look next?  I feel the need to hew and cleave me some goblin!"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2010)

Brawar starts the day fresh and ready with Lesnirn in hand he follows the others back into the "_Halls of the Dwarven Lords_".

[sblock=OOC]
WD want to know if I can subtract 12.5 gp from Brawar's sheet and add a scroll of Read Magic? which he probably made last night during camping. [/sblock]


[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 6/6
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
Scroll: Read Magic(cstlvl1)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
1- Sleep, Sleep, Shield [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2010)

ooc: Have the scroll, no problem.


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*

Ray is up and exercising as dawn breaks.  After his workout and a spot of breakfast, Ray is ready to lead the group back to the _Hall_.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2010)

ooc: Remember, you checked to other door of the forge, but didn't open it.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 22, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade just mutters something under his breath at Ray's comment, looking skeptical.

Once the group has camped and rested, he gets up and does some stretches, then begins donning his gear, and hauls his bags of gear and supplies along near the back of the group.  He stops by the well-room to refill his waterskins with some of the healing-water, as the rest of the group does, and then follows them to the next destination.

"Awright, let's check that door by the forge, then figger out where t' go from there," the rogue says.  Once they reach the forge-room, he sets down his heavy bags and backpack along one wall, near the exit.  Then Cade checks the door to see if it's locked or trapped, and finally tries opening it up, morningstar in hand.
[sblock=ooc]Taking 20 on the Search check of the door.  If the door is locked, taking 20 to pick the lock.  Then open it up.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2010)

The door is unlocked. As Cade looks into the L shaped room, he sees a dead hobgoblin lying in the corner, one crossbow bolt in his stomach, another one in his forehead.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 22, 2010)

*Morjik Favord of Abadar*

"All good, lads?  Off we go then."


[sblock=Stats] HP: 17  
Channel Energy 6/day 1d6 healing
Acid Dart 6/day  1d6+1 dmg range 30'
Agile Feet ignore terrain 6 rds day.

Prepared Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Detect Magic, Light, Stabilize
1st: Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith-Magic Stone

[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 25, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

"Uh, hello?  Any dwarves holdin' out in 'ere?  We're clearin' out the gobbos.  By which I mean exterminatin'," Cade says, before entering the new room.  He repeats his message in rough Dwarven, carefully proceeding into the room and searching for traps.

[sblock=ooc]Taking 20 on Perception again to look for traps, this time in the spaces Cade is approaching on his path into the room.  If he finds no traps and no dwarves holding out in the room, he will proceed to search for any hidden valuables.....[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

You hear a dwarf voice from behind the corner: "Who are you? What do you want? Step forward, so I can see you!"


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*

Finally!  Someone who actually belongs here!  I am called Ray, and we're here to help, Sir Dwarf."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2010)

ooc: Anyone interacting rolls Diplomacy checks, please. Being a dwarf is helpful, too


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*

Ray didn't do too bad, actually, for an untrained diplomat! 
Untrained diplomacy check (1d20=18)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2010)

Brawar keeps quiet as he is not the most diplomatic person around.

[sblock=stats]
HP:15/15
AC:13
FORT:+1 REF:+3 WILL:+3
Perception: +2
Hand of the Apprentice: 6/6
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
Scroll: Read Magic(cstlvl1)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
1- Sleep, Sleep, Shield [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 26, 2010)

*Morjik Favord of Abadar*

"Ah, a representative of these fine halls, Aye be Morjik favored of Abadar, we came in ye're time of need.  I believe we've routed the gobs,  could you come  forward or invite us in?


[sblock=Diplomacy Check]  21 + circumstance bonus dwarf?  Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 26, 2010)

"Eh, I'm Cade.  Jes' here t' help kill gobs.  Not the speechy type," answers the rogue, staying out and gesturing for Morjik to go in.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2010)

The dwarf's eyes go wide as he spots Morjik: "Ah, come in, come in, my name is Ulfgar!" The dwarf warrior says, holding his crossbow down. He quickly closes the door after the heroes had entered.

This room is a sparsely decorated chamber that appears to be living  quarters for a dwarf. In the southeast corner is a bed with a sleeping dwarf in it. A second dwarf stands near the sleeping one, holding a damp rag to the sleeping dwarf's forehead.
A table and two chairs sit in the middle of the room.The table has a crossbow on it, along with a case holding six crossbow bolts. The dwarf you met in the tool storage room stands near you. His finger is still on the trigger of his crossbow, though it isn't pointing at you anymore.

The dwarf next to the bed starts to speak: "A goblin sleep arrow poisoned our lord, causing him to fall into a deep, comatose slumber. We rescued him and brought him to this room, but they've been trapped ever since. Only a powerful cleric can rid their lords body of the poison, but we couldn't get past the hobgoblins. Will you help us to get our lord out of the stronghold?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*

"We shall gladly help however you need for us to do.  Have you yet chosen which route you plan to use during your exit?  It might be wisest for us to go a bit ahead of you and clear the way, although I expect you will also want us to be very close by.  Cade, perhaps you know how best we can solve this problem?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2010)

Fabhal takes a few casual steps toward the bed before stopping and giving the attending dwarves an inquiring look.

"I am a healer, though of no great skill. May I approach and examine your lord?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2010)

"Sure, clerics of the drunken hero are always welcome! But I fear it will be beyond your abilities to help him."

(ooc: It is, he requires neutralize poison to stop the poison and (lesser) restoration to be able to move on his own.

PS: Will have no internet access until Sunday evening.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2010)

The big gnome approaches and performs a brief examination, quickly determining that the Dwarven Lord's ailment is indeed beyond his capability to cure. He places a hand on the man's forehead as he shakes his head in regret.

"We've got to get him out of here, as you said. All right, boys, let's make a litter!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 28, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of Abadar*

Morjik joins Fabhal in making the litter.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2010)

Ray helps, too, doing as he's told to lift, tie, or move things.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2010)

Brawar watches not only the dwarves but also the hallway. He doesn't know these dwarves and though he hopes to trust them it is not something that comes easy.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*

"Lighten up some, Brawar.   These Dwarves are our friends, so there's no need for you to keep looking around like you expect a monster to be hiding behind every corner.  At least, I hope there isn't."  Maybe Ray's not as sure of himself as he'd like to be....


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2010)

"Hrphm, We have encountered something trying to kill us every two rooms in three. And incase you aren't keeping track this is room number three." Brawar says as he keeps watch.

Not suspecting anything he stands arms folded and Lesnirn at the ready.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*

"Yeah, yeah, whatEVER," says ray, conceding the point, but unwilling to verbally admit his defeat by the smarter wizard.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 30, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade just silently slips away into the hall, creeping along to retrace a path back to the entrance along the route the party took, which should be more or less clear of enemies.  He keeps his eyes and ears peeled for trouble.  If he finds nothing dangerous along the way back to the entrance of the Halls of the Dwarven Lord, he returns by the same route to check on the rest of his group and report all-clear.

[sblock=ooc]Taking 10 on Stealth for a 16 during the scouting trip, if I can.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2010)

OOC:  Good idea to check our path of retreat, Arkhandus!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

Wandering Monster (1d6=6, 1d10=3)

Cade meets someone on his scouting. Two dwarfs are standing and arguing between the barracks and the guest quarters. The haven't seen him yet.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 31, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade tries to stay out of sight and listen in on the argument, to see what they're talking about before he decides what to do......  If he can't find a suitable corner to hide behind that's close enough to listen in, he'll just slowly move to the side to stay flat against the wall, minimizing his profile.

[sblock=ooc]Cade understands Dwarven, so......  I'll roll Perception I guess to see if he can hear them well enough?  Got a result of 25 to listen in on the arguing dwarves.
1d20+9=25 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2010)

They argue about fleeing the hall alone or keep looking for their lord.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 1, 2010)

*Morjik Favord of Abadar*

After securely lashing the King, to the litter, Morjik looks up and asks "Where's Cade?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*

"He slunk off to do something sneaky, no doubt.  I'm sure he'll turn up about an hour after we need him."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2010)

Cade moves quickly back to the others and gives them the information. As quickly, he sneaks back into position...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2010)

"OK, let's get the lord to his folk. With the two dwarves standing out in the hall you should have enough to make it to help while we continue our work here."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2010)

The cleric of the hall nods and speaks to you a last time, before the group joins their clan-mates:
"Thanks for what you are doing and have done so far. Please return our treasures to our clan. We will provide a reward once the lord has been healed and the hall retaken from the invaders. "


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*

"We do this not for gold, but for friendship and for the honor of Dwarves.  Nevertheless, if our efforts are worth something to you we would be grateful for what you give us."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Brawar will take up a rear guard postion but try not to be th elast person in line. He will help watch the rear as we move out. Are we moving out? [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 2, 2010)

*Morjik Favord of Abadar*

"Aye, I'm ready the king's ready, unless, someone objects lets move out.  Oh, who will be carrying the litter?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*



rangerjohn said:


> "Aye, I'm ready the king's ready, unless, someone objects lets move out.  Oh, who will be carrying the litter?"



"It would hamper my axe work, don't you see?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

"If you were to 'axe' me, which you didn't" Brawar says with a thin lipped grin. "It would be best if the strongest of us carried the litter leaving more free hands, and axes."

Brawar makes a muscle with his arm and then takes and points to his head, his smile wide now. "Someone's muscles have to be up here."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2010)

"Well _I_ can't do it . . . poor basterd 'd slide right off the thing with me on one end!"


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

Ray laughs at this uproariously.  "Well, for the 'poor basterd's' sake, we'll have to come up with a different plan, yes?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

ooc: Uhm, the dwarves went on their own, leaving you back to continue your work (explore, kill, plunder ).



Mowgli said:


> "OK, let's get the lord  to his folk. With the two dwarves standing out in the hall you should  have enough to make it to help while we continue our work here."






Walking Dad said:


> The cleric of the hall nods and speaks to you a last time, before the group joins their clan-mates:
> "Thanks for what you are doing and have done so far.  Please return our treasures to our clan. We will provide a reward once  the lord has been healed and the hall retaken from the invaders. "




Where do you want to go next?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2010)

OOC: Missed that . . . sorry WD!

OOC: I'm having trouble remembering where we've been again, and can't seem to find the 'current' map. Could someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

ooc: You are all near Q 14 now (on the map at the first post of this thread).


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2010)

OOC:  Let's go where the most treasure is to be found!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Let's go where the most treasure is to be found!



ooc: You haven't been to the vault yet...


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

"Hey, felas, let's ask the Dwarves to draw us a map of this place and point out some points of interest of us!"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2010)

"They already have," Brawar says shaking hs head slightly. 

"Who has the map?" he asks the group.

[sblock=OOC] I say the vaults too, since Brawar doesn't care he is still worried about what made the giant reptillian footprints. [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 4, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade is preoccupied thinking of treasure and rewards while the others banter, and before he realizes it, the dwarves have left and his group's trying to figure out where to go next.  So he says "Well, we ain't been down that way yet, I think.  May'swell check, a'fore we go lookin' 'round the northern end."

Cade retrieves his backpack and bags of gear, then starts heading westward down the hall, after Fabhal or someone else takes the lead.  As they round a corner, he spots a door, and sets down his bags and backpack nearby before fishing out his tools, while he examines the door and surrounding area carefully.
[sblock=OOC]Sorry for not posting in the last few days, I was really busy and kept forgetting to check ENW, and I was out of the house most of Thursday.

Cade heads over to N-19, to check the door next to there for traps and then to see if it's locked.  Take 20 on the Perception check to search for traps there, for a 30 total.  Got a lousy 18 on Disable Device though, if there is a trap on, in front of, next to, or over the door.
1d20+9=18 
If that failed by 4 or less, then Cade tries plying his tools a little more, retrying for a new result of 24.
1d20+9=24 
Either way, he'll take 20 to pick the lock, if any, afterwards.  For a 29 total to lock-pick.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2010)

Fabhal sets out for the Vault, hooked hammer at the ready. Once in sight of the door he graciously allows Cade to take the lead and do his 'rogue thing.'


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

Ray stands beside Fabal, his greataxe at the ready!


[he's not really mad, that emoticon just seemed appropriate here.]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2010)

Brawar helps watch the back with the cleric. When he turns to see Ray making a face he makes one of his own.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2010)

*Morjik Favord of Abadar*

"The Vaults it is lads, wouldn't want the gobs to get the treasures."


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

Ray prepares to lead the way back into the jaws of ... whatever.
"Just use that fancy map to tell me which way you want me to go then."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2010)

The door is loose in it hinges. Two hobgoblins and four dwarves lie dead on the floor in pools of dried blood. An overturned table lies along one wall of the room, along with four dwarf-sized chairs and a scattering of playing cards. The door on the far wall is covered with scratches, as if it had been struck repeatedly.
The dwarves wear scale armor and carry waraxes and shields, while the  hobgoblins have studded leather armer, longswords, and shields.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 6, 2010)

*Morjik Favord of Abadar*

"Well looks like the door held", looks to Cade.  "Well we were ask to secure the treasures and I'm not sure what the plan is for the hall.  I doubt the survivors we have seen could hold her.   So unless there is an influx from other clans, she'll' probably be abandoned,  shame really."


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*



Walking Dad said:


> The door is loose in it hinges. Two hobgoblins and four dwarves lie dead on the floor in pools of dried blood. An overturned table lies along one wall of the room, along with four dwarf-sized chairs and a scattering of playing cards. The door on the far wall is covered with scratches, as if it had been struck repeatedly.
> The dwarves wear scale armor and carry waraxes and shields, while the  hobgoblins have studded leather armer, longswords, and shields.



"Looks like _somebody_ was a sore loser."


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 8, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

"Would be a cryin' shame if all that hard-earned treasure were abandoned, or taken by gobs.......we oughta rescue it, 'n' mebbe we'll find them dwarves ag'n someday, t' d'liver it.......yeh......." the rogue muses aloud, as he examines the door to the vault, stepping over dwarven and goblinoid corpses.  Cade also checks the bodies of the dead, seeing if any are actually still alive.........and more importantly, searching for any small valuables he could stash away in his pockets discreetly.

[sblock=ooc]Take 20 on Perception to search the vault door for traps, for a 30 total.  Since the other door apparently didn't have any, may as well apply the Disable Device rolls from my last post to this door, since they weren't needed on the last door......[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

OOC:  If no one voices an objection, Ray will lead the party back to the last room they explored on the previous foray, to keep Cade's 'playing with corpses' to a minimum, hopefully. 

"Mmm, think we were back _this_ way..."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2010)

OOC: No objections here.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

ooc: Here is the current map. Darkened areas are already explored.


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

Ray leads the group to the door of the small, square, unexplored room in the upper west quadrant of the map.  (F7)  "Cade, please do your thing?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2010)

Double post - sorry!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 8, 2010)

*Hang on a Sec!*

[sblock=OOC]If it's all the same to y'all, I'd rather you not assume Fabhal's headed off to another section of the map when we've got one room left down here to clear . . .  Fabhal came in to make sure the hall is cleared of 'unfriendlies,' and we're right outside a room - the vault, and the last in this part of the hall - that may have some in it. Cade's in the middle of 'doing his thing' on the vault door right now, and WD hasn't said what he finds yet.[/sblock]

"Hang on a second there, Ray! According to the map this is the last room in this area of the Hall. As long as we're down here anyway I think we should clear it before moving on. I'd hate to have a mess o' baddies crawling up my backside 'cause I was in a hurry!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

ooc: Arkhandus, roll two Will saves for Cade, please.


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

"You with us now and all ready, Fabhal?  Good, let's give Cade a moment to do his work."

OOC: I was intending to finish off these last unexplored areas in this section, btw.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2010)

"Yessir!"

OOC: My bad; thought you were taking us to a different room.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2010)

Brawar just rolls his eyes and waits for everyone to get on the same page. 

[sblock=OOC] Shouldn't be to hard the map only has one page right??  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*









*OOC:*


Don't you just _hate_ a cheeky wizard with rolling eyes?  Remind me to lodge a complaint with his union rep next time we're in town...


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 11, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade examines the vault-door carefully before trying to use his tools on it.....  His mind is filled with thoughts of dwarven gold and other riches that might be waiting for him on the other side.

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, Cade was checking the vault-door to see if he could get in there.....just didn't get a response regarding my Perception/Disable Device results on it.

Cade's Will saves are, of course, terrible.  A 9 and a 10.  He _really _wants that vault-treasure!   Can't fight his own greed.
1d20+1=9, 1d20+1=10 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2010)

Cade finds no traps. As he tries to open the mechanism, his tools fail him. Even as he tries everything (often sure, the next move will defeat the mechanism) the door keeps shut.

ooc: Just tought about this: Taking 20 is basically attempting 20 times... so Cade should get some more will saves to make. Ok, Arkhandus, keep rolling. Five more Will saves, please.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 13, 2010)

_ *I wonder if I should start scanning doors for magic before Cade get's close to them?* _ *Brawar thinks to himself.* _ *Naw!*  _









*OOC:*



*Just checking out the new butttons guys.*


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

 Gee, I wonder where that rogue has got off to...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> _..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  







*OOC:*


 I think I don't like the new options, ... but maybe I'm just getting old...


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


There's absolutely no reason why you can't keep doing things the old way then, Dad.  I'll probably forget about the new way, at least for awhile.  Except for this time, that is.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 14, 2010)

*Morjik Favord of Abadar*

 How long does it take to open a door? 











*OOC:*


 Oh, give a chance Dad!


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 14, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade gets frustrated but keeps trying........and trying........and trying........until he finally just curses a lot and puts away his tools.

[sblock=OOC]I'm rather busy on weekends with game-prep and running games, as I currently run 3 campaigns over OpenRPG on weekends.  So unless I know beforehand that I'll be needed on EN World on those days, I don't waste time on weekends checking the forums.

Also, the new buttons and speech/thought bubbles are *obnoxious*.

Will saves: 18 to cover the other 18 tries from taking 20.  Saves of 7, 12, 15, 2, 11, 19, 15, 5, 12, 3, 5, 10, 16, 18, 17, 11, 2, and 10.
1d20+1=7, 1d20+1=12, 1d20+1=15, 1d20+1=2, 1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=19, 1d20+1=15, 1d20+1=5, 1d20+1=12, 1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=5, 1d20+1=10, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=18, 1d20+1=17, 1d20+1=11, 1d20+1=2, 1d20+1=10 [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

"Giving up so easy, Cade?  The Cade that I know would never accept defeat by something as low as a mere lock."   (This is Ray's idea of a 'pep talk' for the lockpicker.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2010)

[sblock=Cade]After the fifth try, Cade finally knows why he can't open the door. There is no door at this place on the wall... it is an illusion. So the real door is hidden here somewhere...[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 15, 2010)

Cade grumbles and kicks the door once with his boot.  _"Benighted dwarves, hidin' their doors jes' t' piss me off....."_  He doesn't bother explaining.

The young man starts feeling along the wall with his hands, slowly moving to the side, away from the door, checking the wall at various heights with his hands as he goes.


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

"What's wrong, Cade?  What's going on?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 16, 2010)

"Obvisously he has been down here to long and has gone mad." Brawar says then shrugs as he continues to watch the rogue.

[sblock=down here to long]
I missed posting this yesterday I wasn't feeling great so slept the day away. But I will now:

*Happy B-Day!! Hall of the Dwarven Lord!!*  

It was 1 year and 1 day ago WD restarted this game. So I was wondering WD could we possible level up soon? LOL  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2010)

Cade's frantic search reveals a trapped movable block of stone in the northeast corner of the room. As the brawnier members of the group push it aside, Cade manages to disarm a mechanism that would had the twin of the block smash them into the ground. The room behind seems to be a storage area. Three chests sit along the far wall. It doesn't look like the hobgoblins have disturbed this area.

ooc: Yes, you can level up after the vault.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 17, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

"Well it's about bloody time....." Cade grumbles as he finally finds the way into the vault.  Wary, though, he carefully checks the ground, ceiling, walls, and space ahead of him for signs of tripwire, razorwire, or other traps as he slowly enters the vault and approaches the chests, then examines them carefully for traps as well.  Once he's checked for, and disarmed, any traps he can find, he gets to work on the locks with his tools.

"Them dwarves prob'ly put more traps 'n' tricks 'ere, but them gobs don't care if one or two of 'em dies so the rest can git some plunder.....so it wouldn'a stopped 'em, I'm sure....." the rogue mutters for the others' sakes, in case they're getting any second thoughts about 'liberating' the dwarves' treasure from this gob-infested complex.

[sblock=ooc]Taking 20 on Perception checks in here for a 30 to find traps.

Disable Device checks to disarm traps or pick locks (starting with any traps found) are a 27, 28, 21, 20, 14, 26, 10, 15, and 29.  If that disarms or triggers all of the traps in his way, but doesn't unlock all the chests, then he'll just take 20 on any further Disable Device checks for lockpicking in this room, for a 29 on each lock.
1d20+9=27, 1d20+9=28, 1d20+9=21, 1d20+9=20, 1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=26, 1d20+9=10, 1d20+9=15, 1d20+9=29 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2010)

The cests:

chest 1: This small, iron-bound box had a stink trapbuilt into it. It contains 300gp and a potion.

chest 2: This is slightly larger than the first chest, being 2 feet long, 18 inches wide, and 1 foot deep. The lock of this ehest had a small poisoned needle in it. Inside this chest are 500 gold pieces, a small cloth pouch holding four small sapphires, and a scroll.

chest 3:The smallest ofthe three, it was locked with an extremely high-quality lock, but had no trap. Inside is an iron flask the size of a wine jug. It is covered with strange symbols, and the stopper is sealed with silver.


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

Seeing the heavily secured iron flask, Ray remarks, "That's a potion, or I am an orc.  And I'm definitely NOT an orc."

OOC:  Owlbear, mmm, maybe.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 19, 2010)

"Perhaps it is but only a dwarf would be fool enough to drink something so... so large." Brawar intones. 

"It doesn't matter much as this all belings to the dwarves." he continues walking over to where the scroll sits. "But I'm sure they won't mind if we _have_ to use any of these items to help us return the rest of it to them."


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

Ray wonders if the party who has been tasked with the preservation of the Hall should take pains to return all found items that clearly belonged to the Dwarves to their rightful owners, but he nevertheless keeps his silence.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 21, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade replies skeptically "I dunno, that bottle seems ominous t'me.  Prolly best keep it sealed.  I don't rec'nize magic scribbles."  He relieves the chests of their bounty, or as much of it as the others will allow.  "Mebbe we'll see dem dwarves on our way out later.  But we can't let dem gobs take this stuff......" he says in explanation.


----------



## Leif (Sep 21, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

"Aye, 'tis sensible Cade."


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 22, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Once the vault's treasures have been 'secured', Cade says "Let's root out any more gobs left hangin' round this place."

He leads the group around to the vicinity of the shrine, but is still hesitant to risk poking around in there on the chance that dwarven priests might've put some kinda magic traps or curses in place for intruders of other faiths or no faith.  Instead, Cade tries the door across from the shrine, inspecting it for traps first.  Then he tries dealing with whatever trap or lock he may find, before trying to get the door open.  If he can't get it open, he'll try shoving and ramming it with his shoulder.

[sblock=ooc]Checking the entrance to the 'Sergeant's Quarters', can't remember if we already tried that door earlier.  Map says the door is stuck, so I think we might've, but maybe we can bust it open this time.......

Taking 20 on Perception at the door.  Browser's giving me problems with the link from InvisibleCastle, so my Disable Device rolls are here.  Got a 16 on my first roll, and a 28 on my second, the others all being lower, but after the 28 he'd be confident that he took care of it and wouldn't waste any more time on that.

If there's a trap and a lock, then he'll take 20 on picking the lock after dealing with the trap.  If the door won't open, he'll take 20 on Strength checks to bust it open, for a 23 total.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2010)

*GM:*  You are able to open the stuck door. Who enters in which order?     

After getting the door open, you find a narrow hallway. At the far end of the hallway, you see a room.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=18/18*

OOC:  If Cade is reduced to forcing the door with his shoulder, Ray will politely push him to one side and apply his stouter shoulder to the task.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Did you say we leveled up? I can't recall right off hand.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]Did you say we leveled up? I can't recall right off hand.[/sblock]




Answer:


Walking Dad said:


> ...
> 
> ooc: Yes, you can level up after the vault.



Yes! Maybe you should do it before entering...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2010)

OOC: I was kind of getting that vibe . . .


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2010)

OOC:  So...now, or later?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

*GM:*  Now! Further questions and character changes should be posted in the ooc thread (link in the first post), please.


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2010)

OOC: Ok, great, I'll get to it probably this afternoon sometime (or tonight for you, I guess, WD).


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 24, 2010)

Brawar is quiet as he follows the others, he had pulled out his spellbook for a moment while Cade and everyone looked inside the vault. Satisified he knew one of the more potent spells well enough, he re-reads the spell adding to the ones already in his mind.

[sblock=stats]
HP:18/18
AC:13
FORT:+2 REF:+4 WILL:+3
INIT: +5
Perception: +7
Hand of the Apprentice: 6/6
Arcane Bond spell: unused
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
Scroll: Read Magic(cstlvl1)
Potion: Shield of Faith(+2)
Potion: Magic Weapon(oil)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
1- Sleep, Sleep, Shield
2- Mirrior Image, Magic Missile [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 25, 2010)

Cade lets others enter first once he gets the door unstuck.  He waits to enter second or third, given that he isn't as tough as some of the others.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2010)

*GM:*  We lost Ray and I still need the level-ups for Fabhal and Cade (questions are now answered in the OOC thread. Morjik and Brawar are approved.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2010)

Sergeant's Quarter

After Ray has left the group to help the dwarfs bringing their lord to a healer, the others enter the sergeant's quarter:
After getting the door open, you find a narrow hallway. At the far end of the hallway, you see a room. Coming around the far corner is a large creature that looks like a panther, but two tentacles grow from its shoulders. Warned by Brawar's keen hearing, you are ready to fight!

Round 1

Two points of light arc from Brawar's finger tips and hit the odd cat-like creature.
Seeing this unique beast, Morjik tries something different.  He calls on his patron to open the very floor beneath the beast. With no room to avoid it, it falls down landing on it's paws like a cat 

[sblock=ooc]
Stealth (1d20+10=12)
Displacer initiative (1d20+2=17)
Cade initiative (1d20+2=16)
Fabhal initiative (1d20=1)

With no free space to avoid the pit, I deny the reflex save.
Displacer Acrobatics (1d20+2=19)

[sblock=Initiative]
Morjik 20
Brawar 18
Displacer 17
Cade 16
Fabhal 1

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 22/22
Fabhal 29/29
Brawar 18/18
Morjik 25/25

Displacer Beast -8

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 29, 2010)

Brawar takes his custom place at the back of the group, and is just about keep watch at the door. He gives teh room a quick glance and at first doesn't see anything but then what is that haze... something is not right.

[sblock=OOC] Didn't know if an 18 was high enough so I kept it as vague as possible. [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 29, 2010)

Back at his usual place in the group, Morjik doesn't notice much, but he's ready for action when it starts.



[sblock=OOC] Perception modifier is +3, so we'll make that first roll  iniative, still getting used to the dice roller.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2010)

*GM:*  Updated above. Brawar and Morjik can act before the beast.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 30, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

Seeing this unique beast, Morjik tries something different.  He calls on his patron to open the very floor beneath the beast.









*OOC:*


Cast create 10' cube pit beneath the beast.   DC 15 reflex save or fall into  pit.  DC 15 acrobatics check or take 1d6 damage.  DC 25 climb check to get out.  Last 4 rounds.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 1, 2010)

Two points of light arc from Brawar's finger tips and hit the odd cat-like creature.

[sblock=OOC] Brawar's action is to cast magic missile at the beast. But when is the question. If the creature fallls into the pit Brawar will ready action to cast it when the thing climbs out. So either way Brawar is going before the creature does. [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:18/18
AC:13
FORT:+2 REF:+4 WILL:+3
INIT: +5
Perception: +7
Hand of the Apprentice: 6/6
Arcane Bond spell: unused
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
Scroll: Read Magic(cstlvl1)
Potion: Shield of Faith(+2)
Potion: Magic Weapon(oil)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
1- Sleep, Sleep, Shield
2- Mirrior Image, Magic Missile [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2010)

Sergeant's Quarter

ooc: I will call this round 2, as we now start to alternate between the monsters and the heroes turns.

Round 2

The Displacer Beast uses it's long tentacles to attack Fabhal on the crate of the pit. The thorns of one tentacle bite deep into the gnomes flesh.


[sblock=ooc]
Displacer Tentacles (1d20+9=15, 1d6+4=5, 1d20+9=26, 1d6+4=6)

[sblock=Initiative]
Displacer
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 22/22
Fabhal 23/29
Brawar 18/18
Morjik 25/25

Displacer Beast -8

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes are up (Including Morjik and Brawar).* For map, and why the beast is in a pit, see the Round 1 post.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2010)

[sblock=WD]With the Beast in the Pit p), can Fabhal reach him with a melee attack? I'm guessing no, but I want to make sure before I decide actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2010)

*OOC:*


Normally not, but I would allow a readied attack against the tentacles, when it attacks you.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 1, 2010)

Morjik calls upon the power of Earth to cast a dart of acid at the beast.  "Duck he yells as the dart vers off course."

STATS

HP:25/25
AC:18
FORT:+4 REF:+2 WILL:+6
*All +2 vs Spells, SLA'S and Poison
INIT: 0/+2 underground
Perception: +3
Acid Dart: 5/6
Channel Energy: 0/6
Artificer's Touch: 6/6 
Spells:
Orisons: Create Water, Detect Magic, Light, Stabilize
1st: Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith-Magic Stone 
2nd: Bull's Strength, Lesser Restoration+ Create Pit(cast)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 1, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Normally not, but I would allow a readied attack against the tentacles, when it attacks you.












*OOC:*


That will be my plan, then.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 2, 2010)

"Oh, great, we find some big nasty tomcat wit' whips fer extra arms, an' now I can't even see 'em t' stick 'em fulla holes......." Cade complains, stepping out of the room.

[sblock=ooc]Cade just backs out of the room, drawing a javelin.  He can't attack the monster while it's down in the pit, and it doesn't seem that there's nough room for everyone in there right now.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 2, 2010)

Morjik steps back out of Cade's way, where he never entered the room.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


Waiting for Brawar's round 2 actions.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2010)

Brawar keeps away from the pit and swinging tentacles. He can't seem to get a clear shot off with one of his spells so he waits till there is a better chance to hit the creature and not the others.

[sblock=OOC] stay in the hallway and ready action = cast ray of frost if no one is engaged in melee with the Dbeast. 

It's touch attack but still suffers a -4 to hit in melee right? [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> It's touch attack but still suffers a -4 to hit in melee right? [/sblock]



 

Yes


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

Sergeant's Quarter

Round 3

Morjik calls upon the power of Earth to cast a dart of acid at the beast.  "Duck he yells as the dart vers off course."
"Oh, great, we find some big nasty tomcat wit'  whips fer extra arms, an' now I can't even see 'em t' stick 'em fulla  holes......." Cade complains, stepping out of the room.
Brawar keeps away from the pit and swinging tentacles. He can't seem to  get a clear shot off with one of his spells so he waits till there is a  better chance to hit the creature and not the others.
As the flaying tentacles come up, Fabhal is ready to hit them, but his blow isn't succesfull.
The Displacer Beast on the other hand is able to hand another solid hit on the gnome.

[sblock=ooc]

Fabhal attack (1d20+4=10, 1d6+1=6)
Displacer Tentacles (1d20+9=21, 1d6+4=7, 1d20+9=17, 1d6+4=9)


Morjik misses
Cade moves to X13 and draws javelin. No AoO because of partial cover.
Brawar readies action
Fabhal misses with readied action
Displacer Beast hits with one tentacle for 7 damage.

BTW, both clerics channel energy abilities should be full. Morjik has 0/6 in his statblock.

[sblock=Initiative]
Displacer
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 22/22
Fabhal 16/29
Brawar 18/18
Morjik 25/25

Displacer Beast -8

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes are up *


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 6, 2010)

Fabhal steps back to get out of range and focuses his will through the tankard ever present on his belt. Cayden Cailean answers his call, healing some of his wounds.

[sblock=Actions]5' Step back, cast CLW (1d8+1=6).[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/29     AC: 20*  AC(T): 13*  AC(FF): 18*
 Init: +04    ST(F):+07   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +3*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +3*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 12 STR)  +5        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+5 used Either/Or)

Channel Energy: 1d6 (3/3 Daily)

Domain Powers:
 * Touch of Chaos (4/4)     * Agile Feet (4/4)

Spells:
 * Level 00          * Level 01
   * Create Water      * [s]Command[/s]
   * Guidance          * Protection from Law
   * Resistance        * Shield of Faith
```
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 7, 2010)

OOC: I thought he used them all to heal everyone 16 hp at the beginning of the day.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2010)

Brawar seeing that there won't possible be an opening takes to helping Fahbal strike down the trapped beast.

[sblock=OOC] If there is a square for Brawar to get a swipe in he will attack. If not he will aid another to give Fahbal a +2 to hit. Going to roll a straight d20 for now as I don;t have my characters up just yet. 

EDIT: Says +3 to hit with Lesnir so that is a 15 total either way. WD's choice.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2010)

*OOC:*


Brawar could reach W10, that Fabhal just left. His weapon hasn't enough reach to attack the displacer beast directly. He could use his Hand of the Apprentice ability or try to hit the tentacles as the beast attacks him.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 9, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

[sblock=ooc]Delaying Cade's action until he can see the monster well enough to throw his javelin at its body.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

Morjik will delay as well, then attack with the Hammer of the Forge.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] I'm not going to take a spot close to it if then noone else can get to attack so, I will delay before using the above actions. Aid would be what i want to do first, and only attack as a secondry action if I can't. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2010)

Sergeant's Quarter

Round 4

Fabhal steps back to get out of range and focuses his will through the  tankard ever present on his belt. Cayden Cailean answers his call,  healing some of his wounds.
The other heroes wait for a better moment to use their various abilities.
The beast attacks again and hits the gnome adventurer, but the rake could be much worse, without his cover.

[sblock=ooc]

Displacer Tentacles (1d20+9=11, 1d6+4=8, 1d20+9=29, 1d6+4=8)
Displacer Tentacles (crit) (1d20+9=19, 1d6+4=5)

Fabhal moves, regains 6 HP.
other delay
beast attacks and hits for 4 HP

[sblock=Initiative]
Displacer
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 22/22
Fabhal 18/29
Brawar 18/18
Morjik 25/25

Displacer Beast -8

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes are up. This is the last round of the pit by my counting (cast at the surprise round.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Fabhal was hit again in spite of moving back?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=OOC]Fabhal was hit again in spite of moving back?[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Yes, he was still the nearest PC and I included a cover bonus to his AC.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]OK. I guess I didn't realize he couldn't actually get out of range.[/sblock]

Fabhal feels the sting of the beasts tentacles once again. He growls in frustration and readies his weapon . . . the next time the creature tries to smack him with a tentacle, the ropy appendage gets a solid whack from Fabhal's hammer!

[sblock=Action]Ready action: Attack beast/tentacle when it comes in range. Rolls below.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 12, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

"Hey, mebbe we should draw it out to the hall, where we c'n s'round it an' all smash or gash or gouge it?" Cade suggests, still waiting for the monster to get back where he can see it before he throws.

[sblock=ooc]Cade continues to wait for the monster to get back into view, but will throw his javelin at it as soon as the displacer beast's body is back within view, readying his action.

Unfortunately, I got a lousy roll for my readied attack, a 10. -_-
1d20+4=10, 1d6+3=6 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] sorry quick question. The D-beast is considered in melee combat at the moment correct? [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] sorry quick question. The D-beast is considered in melee combat at the moment correct? [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
From the pfsrd:


> *Shooting or Throwing into a Melee*: If you shoot or throw a ranged weapon at a target engaged in melee with a friendly character, you take a –4 penalty on your attack roll. Two characters are engaged in melee if they are enemies of each other and either threatens the other. (An unconscious or otherwise immobilized character is not considered engaged unless he is actually being attacked.)
> *If your target (or the part of your target you're aiming at, if it's a big target) is at least 10 feet away from the nearest friendly character, you can avoid the –4 penalty, even if the creature you're aiming at is engaged in melee with a friendly character.*
> If your target is two size categories larger than the friendly characters it is engaged with, this penalty is reduced to –2. There is no penalty for firing at a creature that is three size categories larger than the friendly characters it is engaged with.
> _Precise Shot_: If you have the Precise Shot feat, you don't take this penalty.



They are engaged if you aim for the tentacles. They are not engaged when you aim for the body (which you cannot see from your current position.

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Thanks WD guess I need to get into this fight. Actions pending... ok a miss with the acid splash LOL [/sblock]

Brawar cups his hands and a glow ball of magical energy forms in them. He takes and tosses the sphere and it lands way behind the two comabants. It sizzles as it burns the wall behind them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

Sergeant's Quarter

Round 5

The creature rises up again...
Fabhal feels the sting of the beasts tentacles once again. He growls in  frustration and readies his weapon . . . the next time the creature  tries to smack him with a tentacle, the ropy appendage gets a solid  whack from Fabhal's hammer! - He thinks, but the hammer just gets right through it. Isn't where it seems to be?
"Hey, mebbe we should draw it out to the hall, where we c'n s'round it an' all smash or gash or gouge it?" Cade suggests, still waiting for the monster to get back where he can see it before he throws. He sadly misses
Morjik still delays, then attack with the Hammer of the Forge, but still not in range.
Brawar cups his hands and a glow ball of magical energy forms in them.  He takes and tosses the sphere and it lands way behind the two combatants. It sizzles as it burns the wall behind them.
The displacer beast concentrates is attacks on the gnome, but the armor and his skill is thankful enough to keep it at bay.

[sblock=ooc]
Miss chance (miss on 1-50) (1d100=22)http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2720204/
Displacer Tentacles (1d20+9=17, 1d6+4=5)
Displacer Tentacle 2 (1d20+9=17, 1d6+4=7)
Displacer Bite (1d20+4=11, 1d8+2=10)

Displacer Tentacles (1d20+9=11, 1d6+4=8, 1d20+9=29, 1d6+4=8)
Displacer Tentacles (crit) (1d20+9=19, 1d6+4=5)

nothing happens 

[sblock=Initiative]
Displacer
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 22/22
Fabhal 18/29
Brawar 18/18
Morjik 25/25

Displacer Beast -8

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes are up.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2010)

Again, the Gnome wades into the fight and swings his unusual weapon. He's certain his first strike will land, but is sadly mistaken and is thrown so far off balance by his error that his second blow never comes close.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 16, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

"We drawing the beastie out, or goin in lads?"  the dwarf asks the group at large.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 16, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade sighs as it appears no one else agrees, so he just steps back further and draws his morningstar, waiting in the hallway and wondering what he should do.  The gnome was obviously a masochist or something.

[sblock=ooc]I have no idea what our positions are on the map now, or where the monster is, or if anyone else can reach it now in melee besides Fabhal and maybe Morjik?

Cade withdraws 10 feet into the hallway, drawing his morningstar along the way.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2010)

"Back out Fabhal!" Brawar urges the gnome. "This thing is extremely dangerous!"

Barwar already in the hallway moves back to give others room, holding Lesnir at the ready.

[sblock=OOC] Move out of the way. Ready action attack beast if it (or a tentacle) comes in reach. [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 16, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

Morjik backs up with Brawar.  He also readies an attack with the Hammer of the Forge.  "Come on Fabahl!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2010)

At his companions' words Fabhal's tunnel vision is relieved . . . he starts backing away from the dangerous beast.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2010)

Sergeant's Quarter

Round 6

Again, Fabhal wades into the fight and swings his unusual weapon. He's certain his first strike will land, but is sadly mistaken and is thrown so far off balance by his error that his second blow never comes close.     
"Back out Fabhal!" Brawar urges the gnome. "This thing is extremely dangerous!" Barwar already in the hallway moves back to give others room, holding Lesnir at the ready.
"We drawing the beastie out, or goin in lads?" Morjik asks the group at large. The dwarf backs up with Brawar.  He also readies an attack with the Hammer of the Forge.  "Come on Fabahl!"
Cade sighs as it appears no one else agrees, so he just steps back  further and draws his morningstar, waiting in the hallway and wondering  what he should do.  The gnome was obviously a masochist or something.
At his companions' words Fabhal's tunnel vision is relieved . . . he starts backing away from the dangerous beast.
The displacer beast rakes with it's barbed tentacles after the gnome, but Fabhal is able to avoid the attacks. Morjik's attack sadly missed the tentacle.


[sblock=ooc]
Displacer Tentacles (1d20+9=15, 1d6+4=10, 1d20+9=11, 1d6+4=7)

Moved you around (see map). No withdraw possible after attack, so I did just a 5ft step for Fabhal. No readied actions were triggered, but Morjik's attack that hit AC 13 (miss).


[sblock=Initiative]
Displacer
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 22/22
Fabhal 18/29
Brawar 18/18
Morjik 25/25

Displacer Beast -8

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes are up.*


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 20, 2010)

Brawar moves up the hall makes sure nothing is coming from the north and then turns to prepare another ball of acid for this creature.

[sblock=Actions] Move to X-10, look around and the ready action to cast acid splah if the halls to the north are clear [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 20, 2010)

"Yeh, no good standin' still 'n' lettin' it kill ya!" Cade remarks, holding his morningstar ready to bash the critter if it follows the group out.

[sblock=ooc]Stay put and ready an action to attack if the monster or one of its tentacles gets within reach.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2010)

Fabhal continues his withdrawal, muttering something about being trounced by an oversize house cat and wondering aloud how it did that neat trick about being where it wasn't.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 20, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

"Let's get some manuevering room lads."   

[sblock=OOC] moves to unoocupied square to ready attack with Hammer of the Forge.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 22, 2010)

Sergeant's Quarter

Round 7

Brawar moves up the hall makes sure nothing is coming from the north and  then turns to prepare another ball of acid for this creature.
"Yeh, no good standin' still 'n' lettin' it kill ya!" Cade remarks, holding his morningstar ready to bash the critter if it follows the group out.
"Let's get some manuevering room lads."   Morjic says.
Fabhal continues his withdrawal, muttering something about being  trounced by an oversize house cat and wondering aloud how it did that  neat trick about being where it wasn't.
 The displacer beast follows, squeezing his way through and attacks Cade. Before it can strike, both the rogue and the dwarf try to hit it first, but even as it squeezes, they cannot hit it, but it's tentacle rakes over Cade's arm, drawing blood.

[sblock=ooc]
Morjik readied attack. (1d20+6=14, 1d8+2=9, 1d100=34)
Cade readied attack. (1d20+10=11, 1d8+4=12, 1d100=43)
Displacer Tentacles (1d20+9=17, 1d6+4=5, 1d20+9=10, 1d6+4=9)

Allow withdrawal, even as it is no straight line.


[sblock=Initiative]
Displacer
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 17/22
Fabhal 18/29
Brawar 18/18
Morjik 25/25

Displacer Beast -8

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes are up.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2010)

"It's not gonna let us go. Morjik, withdraw toward Brawar . . . maybe we can get it flanked!"

Fabhal moves back farther (to Z14) as he drops his hammer onto the hook on his belt and readies his bow.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 23, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade grunts in pain as the monster lashes him, but replies "Yeh, back up, split up, then gang up!"  He heads around the corner and focuses on trying to avoid getting hit again.
[sblock=ooc]Withdraw to Y-15.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 25, 2010)

OOC: Still ready action to attack with acid splash will attack even if d.beast is in melee so you can roll it WD to save time if you wish.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 26, 2010)

*Morjik favored of Torag*

Once again the dwarf attempts to hit the dratted cat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2010)

Sergeant's Quarter

Round 8

Brawar still prepares another ball of acid for this creature.
"It's not gonna let us go. Morjik, withdraw toward Brawar . . . maybe we can get it flanked!" Fabhal moves back farther as he drops his hammer onto the hook on his belt and readies his bow.
Cade grunts in pain as the monster lashes him, but replies "Yeh, back up, split up, then gang up!"  He heads around the corner and focuses on trying to avoid getting hit again.
Morjik seems to ignore the tactic. Once again the dwarf attempts to hit the dratted cat, but only hits the corner of the stone wall.
The displacer beast finally enters the corridor, the heroe's attacks harmless missing. It's tentacle wounds the cleric critically.

[sblock=ooc]

Morjik attack (1d20+6=16, 1d8+2=10, 1d100=94) Miss vs AC
Morjik AoO (1d20+6=8, 1d8+2=8, 1d100=19) Miss vs AC
Fabhal AoO (1d20+4=24, 1d6+1=6, 1d100=33) Miss vs Concealment
Brawar readied Acid Splash (1d20+4=10, 1d3=2, 1d100=35) Miss vs Touch AC

Displacer Beast attack (tentacle) (1d20+9=29, 1d6+4=6) possible crit
Displacer Beast crit confirm (1d20+9=24, 1d6+4=9) crit confirmed!


[sblock=Initiative]
Displacer
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 17/22
Fabhal 18/29
Brawar 18/18
Morjik 10/25

Displacer Beast - 8

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes are up.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 26, 2010)

*Morjik the Non-Favored*

"I thinkin' I need to replace the priest at the well.  It seems I'm little suited to the adventurin life.  I canna hit the broad side of a mine shaft."

He backs away 5' and will continue to withdraw to rear, while keeping his guard up.  

[sblock=OOC] 5' step back.  Total defense.  Will continue to withdraw on later rounds to rear of group, without drawing attacks of oppurtunity.

AC: 22 HP:10


[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

_{{We need more help... hmmm}}_ Brawar thinks to himself an idea forming.

_{{Rivizth!}}_ the mage says intoning the words of magic. Multiply images of the mage form around the real Brawar and he pushes by the cleric to get into the fight.

"Get behind us!" he calls to the dwarf in a multitude of voices.

[sblock=Actions] Cast Mirror Image and then move to X-13. [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP:18/18
AC:13
FORT:+2 REF:+4 WILL:+3
INIT: +5
Perception: +7
Hand of the Apprentice: 6/6
Arcane Bond spell: unused
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
Scroll: Read Magic(cstlvl1)
Potion: Shield of Faith(+2)
Potion: Magic Weapon(oil)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
1- Sleep, Sleep, Shield
2- Mirrior Image, Magic Missile [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 27, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade curses and steps up to try smashing the monster, cursing at Morjik in rough Dwarven.  He focuses more on trying to use the weapon to fend off attacks, however, and his cautious swing doesn't even come close before he withdraws the weapon into a blocking position.

[sblock=ooc]Drat.  Since Morjik didn't move away last round, the displacer beast moved further out to a corner where we can't flank it......  But maybe it would've tried moving that far anyway. :-/  Guess one of us should've stayed in a space that would've prevented that, but I was preoccupied with trying to draw the monster out into a flankable position for Cade to Sneak Attack. 

Cade takes a 5-foot step to reach the monster and attacks with his morningstar.  Using Combat Expertise for -1 to-hit but +1 AC, making Cade's AC 17 until his next turn.  Rolled a 7 to-hit for 8 damage. -_-
1d20+5=7, 1d8+4=8 

Sidenote: Combat Expertise sucks more in Pathfinder than it did in 3.0 and 3.5, which is just plain sad.  Doubly so since they sorta boosted Power Attack, making Combat Expertise even more pathetic by comparison.  I wish it weren't a prerequisite for Improved Feint. -_-[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2010)

Fabhal steps back next to Cade and touches the tankard at his belt lightly. "_Sciath mise_, Cayden Cailean!"

As he speaks the words a transparent disc of force forms between himself and the great cat.

[sblock=Actions]5' Step back, Shield of Faith (+2 Deflection Bonus to AC)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 18/29     AC: 22*  AC(T): 15*  AC(FF): 20*
 Init: +04    ST(F):+07   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +3*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +3*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 12 STR)  +5        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+5 used Either/Or)

Channel Energy: 1d6 (3/3 Daily)

Domain Powers:
 * Touch of Chaos (3/4)     * Agile Feet (4/4)

Spells:
 * Level 00          * Level 01
   * Create Water      * [s]Command[/s]
   * Guidance          * Protection from Law
   * Resistance        * [s]Shield of Faith[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

Sergeant's Quarter

Round 9

"I thinkin' I need to replace the priest at the well.  It seems I'm  little suited to the adventurin life.  I canna hit the broad side of a  mine shaft." Morjik says as he backs away 5' and continues to withdraw to rear, while keeping his guard up.  
_{{We need more help... hmmm}}_ Brawar thinks to himself an idea forming.
_{{Rivizth!}}_  the mage says intoning the words of magic. Multiply images of the mage  form around the real Brawar and he pushes by the cleric to get into the  fight. "Get behind us!" he calls to the dwarf in a multitude of voices.
Cade curses and steps up to try smashing the monster, cursing at Morjik  in rough Dwarven.  He focuses more on trying to use the weapon to fend  off attacks, however, and his cautious swing doesn't even come close  before he withdraws the weapon into a blocking position.
Fabhal steps back next to Cade and touches the tankard at his belt lightly. "_Sciath mise_, Cayden Cailean!"
 As he speaks the words a transparent disc of force forms between himself and the great cat.
The displacer beast lashes out at Brawar, destroying two images and hitting the wizard hard..

[sblock=ooc]

Displacer Beast AoO (tentacle) (1d20+9=20, 1d6+4=7)
Displacer Beast  full attack (1d20+9=15, 1d6+4=10, 1d20+9=19, 1d6+4=7, 1d20+4=15,  1d8+2=9)

Roll 1d5. 5 is Brawar (1d5=3) Image
Roll 1d4. 4 is Brawar (1d4=1) Image
Roll 1d3. 3 is Brawar (1d3=3) Hit
Roll 1d3. 3 is Brawar (1d3=3) Hit

[sblock=Initiative]
Displacer
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 17/22
Fabhal 18/29
Brawar 2/18
Morjik 10/25

Displacer Beast - 8

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes are up.*


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

_{{Not one of my best ideas.}} _ Brawar thinks as he goes on the defensive. 

[sblock=OOC] Total Defense - and praying the others can do some damage this round. [/sblock]

_


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 28, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

The dwarf lays a hand on the mage drawing upon the holy might of Torag.  Healing him minorly.


[sblock=OOC] Dropping lesser restoration for cure moderate wounds.   For a measly 7 hps, I'm beginning to hate all dice rollers.

Stat Block AC 18 HP 10

Cleric Spells (Cast 4/3+1/2+1 Per Day, Save DC 13 + Spell Level, lCaster Level 3;
Spells left
Orisons: Create Water, Detect Magic, Light, Stabilize
1st: Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith-Magic Stone
2nd: Bull's Strength, 


Special Abilities:
Artificer's  Touch 6/day
Acid Dart 6/day

[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 29, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade tries another cautious swing, grumbling......  And misses again, as he eyes the monster's long, spiny tentacles warily.  *"A little help, guys!?!"* he says a bit loudly to make sure they hear him, but not loud enough to echo too much down the halls.

[sblock=ooc]Another morningstar attack with Combat Expertise in use.
1d20+5=11, 1d8+4=5 
Got another terrible rol, an 11 to-hit for 5 damage. *facepalm*

Cade's Status: HP 15 / 22, Nonlethal 0, AC 17, Touch 13, Flat-Footed 14[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2010)

"Brawar, step back into the alcove and draw the beast to you! If we can get it surrounded we my yet prevail!"

The doughty fighter steps up and swings away, again to no avail . . .

[sblock=Actions]*OK, this is frakkin' frustratin'! Three or four times I've hit with the attack but missed due to displacement. Now I make (one of my) displacement rolls, but missed with both of the attacks . . .*

5' Step to Z14, and . . .

To Hit (Hammer, Hook) (1d20+4=8, 1d100=11, 1d20+4=10, 1d100=85)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2010)

Sergeant's Quarter

Round 10

_{{Not one of my best ideas.}} _ Brawar thinks as he goes on the defensive. 
Morjik lays a hand on the mage drawing upon the holy might of Torag.  Healing him minorly.
Cade tries another cautious swing, grumbling......  And misses again, as he eyes the monster's long, spiny tentacles warily.  *"A little help, guys!?!"* he says a bit loudly to make sure they hear him, but not loud enough to echo too much down the halls.
"Brawar, step back into the alcove and draw the beast to you! If we can get it surrounded we my yet prevail!" The doughty fighter (Fabhal) steps up and swings away, again to no avail . . .
The displacer beast attacks the valorous gnome again. While he can avoid the bite, both tentacles leave bloody marks on his body.

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2740850/
DB (tentacle,  tentacle, bite) (1d20+9=22, 1d6+4=8, 1d20+9=21, 1d6+4=7, 1d20+4=6,  1d8+2=4)

no need for a new map with just Fabhal moving to Z14.

[sblock=Initiative]
Displacer
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 17/22
Fabhal 3/29
Brawar 9/18
Morjik 10/25

Displacer Beast - 8

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes are up.*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

"Back up, Fabahl!"  Morjik attempts to flank with Cade.


[sblock=OOC] We are so dead.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2010)

Just as quickly as he steps up, the valorous (and mostly dead) Gnome steps back and casts another spell.

[sblock=OOC]Yep. Guess we've found the truth about PF characters being up for 1 higher challenge rating on the old 3.5 critters . . .

5' step south and cast CLW.

(BTW, if the Beast doesn't move 5' West none of us can flank. If it does, all but Brawar can. For all the good it will do, as flanking doesn't help with the miss chance.)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 9/29     AC: 22*  AC(T): 15*  AC(FF): 20*
 Init: +04    ST(F):+07   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +3*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +3*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 12 STR)  +5        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+5 used Either/Or)

Channel Energy: 1d6 (3/3 Daily)

Domain Powers:
 * Touch of Chaos (3/4)     * Agile Feet (4/4)

Spells:
 * Level 00          * Level 01
   * Create Water      * [s]Command[/s]
   * Guidance          * [s]Protection from Law[/s]
   * Resistance        * [s]Shield of Faith[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2010)

Brawar nods to the cleric in thanks and then says to everyone. "Everyone withdraw back! Back away from it, then when it follows one group prepare to attack it from behind."

Suiting actions to words Barwar withdraws back into the room they found the cat beast in.

[sblock=OOC] Withdraw to W-12, and watch from around the corner. If it goes after Cade and Fabhal He will leap out to get into flanking postion. If it follows then the others can come in behind it. Win Win!! [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 2, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade grumbles some more and takes another careful swing, then takes a few steps back.  This time, he finally connects, smashing his spiked morningstar into the beast's shoulder, and Cade grins victoriously.  "There, now, see?  Why can't the rest of you hit this thing?  Kill it already!!" he remarks, handily ignoring the fact that his first few swings hardly even came close.

[sblock=Action]Another attack with Combat Expertise for +1 to my AC.  Then a 5-foot step back, to the south.
1d20+6-1=25, 1d8+4=5 
Natural 20 to-hit!  For minimum damage, 5 points......  Got a 15 to confirm the possible crit, which probably fails, but 8 more damage if it does succeed.
1d20+6-1=15, 1d8+4=8 

I got a 69 to overcome the miss chance versus the displacer beast.
1d100=69 

Cade's status: HP 17/22, CMD 17, AC 17 with Combat Expertise (touch 13, flat-footed 14)[/sblock]
[sblock=Flanking]True, we can't flank it right now, but it WOULD help if we can get it to move into a flankable position.  Cade's damage output nearly TRIPLES when flanking, if he can actually land a hit.  If. :-/ [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2010)

Sergeant's Quarter

Round 11

"Back up, Fabahl!"  Morjik attempts to flank with Cade, but it is hard with the beast in the corner. Once more, the beast starnge defensive ability is enough to prevent the attack from hitting.
Just as quickly as he steps up, the valorous (and mostly dead) Gnome steps back and casts another spell. The positive energies begin to heal some wounds.
Brawar nods to the cleric in thanks and then says to everyone. "Everyone withdraw back! Back away from it, then when it follows one group prepare to attack it from behind." Suiting actions to words Barwar withdraws back into the room they found the cat beast in.
Cade grumbles some more and takes another careful swing, then takes a  few steps back.  This time, he finally connects, smashing his spiked  morningstar into the beast's shoulder, and Cade grins victoriously.  "There, now, see?  Why can't the rest of you hit this thing?  Kill it already!!" he remarks, handily ignoring the fact that his first few swings hardly even came close.
The beast follows the rogue, but isn't able to connect it's blows with him!

_Is this the big change in direction of the combat...?_

[sblock=ooc]

Fabhal tries to cast defensive (1d20+2=19)
Fabhal was still in reach as he attempted to cast the spell

Displacer attack  (1d20+9=14, 1d6+4=8, 1d20+9=10, 1d6+4=6, 1d20+4=15, 1d8+2=3)


[sblock=Initiative]
Displacer
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 17/22
Fabhal 9/29
Brawar 9/18
Morjik 10/25

Displacer Beast - 13

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes are up.*


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

Brawar takes a deep breath and casts his_ Shield_ spell hoping the added protection will save him for the second stupidest thing he is about to do in as many minutes.

After the transparent disk is floating securely in front of him he steps back out into the hall and moves doding tentacles as he tries to get behind the beast.


[sblock=Actions] Cast Shield and move to flank with Cade (Y-12). Don't forget the last two images as I take the AoOs please. [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 9/18
AC:17 (13 + 4 for shield)
FORT:+2 REF:+4 WILL:+3
INIT: +5
Perception: +7
Hand of the Apprentice: 6/6
Arcane Bond spell: unused
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
Scroll: Read Magic(cstlvl1)
Potion: Shield of Faith(+2)
Potion: Magic Weapon(oil)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
1- Sleep, Sleep, Shield 
2- Mirrior Image, Magic Missile [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2010)

_"Dul in éag, diabhal cat!"_ Taking heart in his surly friend's success, Fabhal swings away mightily with his odd weapon . . . this time both ends strike true!

[sblock=Actions]Maybe . . . Fabhal hit both times!

Full Attack: To Hit (1d20+6=23, 1d20+6=24) (Miss Chance (1d100=99, 1d100=64)), Damage (1d6+1=7, 1d4+1=3)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 9/29     AC: 22*  AC(T): 15*  AC(FF): 20*
 Init: +04    ST(F):+07   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +3*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +3*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 12 STR)  +5        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+5 used Either/Or)

Channel Energy: 1d6 (3/3 Daily)

Domain Powers:
 * Touch of Chaos (3/4)     * Agile Feet (4/4)

Spells:
 * Level 00          * Level 01
   * Create Water      * [s]Command[/s]
   * Guidance          * [s]Protection from Law[/s]
   * Resistance        * [s]Shield of Faith[/s]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 3, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade grins and swings away again, trying to smash the monster's face while Brawar distracts it a bit, but he looks surprised as his morningstar sweeps through the spot where he _thought _the cat was standing, but without any impact......  The rogue just gawks for a moment, though quickly raising his morningstar back into a defensive position.

[sblock=ooc]Yes!  Flank with Cade!  Cade like!  Cade smash! 

Combat Expertise still in use.

...........I got a 50 to overcome concealment, so that probably fails against the displacer beast.........
1d100=50 

.......and only a lousy 13 to-hit, or rather 15 with flanking.  Woulda been 14 damage though. 
1d20+6-1=13, 1d8+4+2d6=14 

Cade's status: HP 17/22, CMD 17, AC 17 with Combat Expertise (touch 13, flat-footed 14)[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 3, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

Morjick again brings the Hammer of the Forge to bear against the beast.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

Sergeant's Quarter

Round 12

Brawar takes a deep breath and casts his_ Shield_ spell hoping the added protection will save him for the second stupidest thing he is about to do in as many minutes. After the transparent disk is floating securely in front of him he steps  back out into the hall and moves dodging tentacles as he tries to get  behind the beast. But the beast seems to have some sort of special sense, hitting the true mage unerringly. Brawar nearly looses his conscious.
_"Dul in éag, diabhal cat!"_ Taking  heart in his surly friend's success, Fabhal swings away mightily with  his odd weapon . . . this time both ends strike true and draw blood!
Cade grins and swings away again, trying to smash the monster's face  while Brawar distracts it a bit, but he looks surprised as his  morningstar sweeps through the spot where he _thought _the cat was  standing, but without any impact......  The rogue just gawks for a  moment, though quickly raising his morningstar back into a defensive  position.
Morjick again brings the Hammer of the Forge to bear against the beast, but misses again.
The beast assaults the source of it's latest pain, nearly killing the gnome in one deadly assault.

[sblock=ooc]
Displacer AoO (3 is Brawar) (1d20+9=21, 1d6+4=7, 1d3=3)
Moved Morjik to flank as no movement to get in melee reach was noted.
Displacer Full  attack vs Fabhal (1d20+9=28, 1d6+4=6, 1d20+9=25, 1d6+4=9, 1d20+4=21,  1d8+2=4)


[sblock=Initiative]
Displacer
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 17/22
Fabhal -10/29, unconscious, dying
Brawar 2/18
Morjik 10/25

Displacer Beast - 23 (bloodied, if this would be 4e)

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes are up. Sorry, Mowgli. All, don't forget your healing water and that one in full defense could provoke an attack to give others an opening for unusual actions.*


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2010)

OOC: rolling dice and praying to whatever god Brawar worships... nevermind


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2010)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Sorry, Mowgli. All, don't forget your healing water and that one in full defense could provoke an attack to give others an opening for unusual actions.




NP, WD. Tough opponent, made worse by the fact that the dice really had it in for us - damn thing hits us every time it swings and we can't catch a break.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, its worked out to about 95% concealment, not 50.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 5, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade gasps as the sturdy and brave gnome beside him falls under the monster's wickedly-barbed tentacles and sharp fangs.....!  Grunting in consternation, the rogue defiantly proclaims *"Arright beastie, THAT's 'bout enough outta yew!  Time fer yer dirt-nap, pussycat!"* and throws caution to the wind, abandoning his defensive stance......

And smashing the cat's face dead-on with the full force of his morningstar!  Blood and broken fangs go flying, as fur is torn away and an eyeball is punctured, splattering gel on the morningstar.

Cade spits off to the side and says "Now summun save the gnome, if yer worth the breaths yer all wastin'!  Or at least finish off this bloody cat!"

[sblock=ooc]Flanking sneak attack with morningstar, got a 60 to overcome concealment and a 25 to-hit, for 18 damage!!  Woo!
1d100=60, 1d20+8=25, 1d8+4+2d6=18 

Cade's status: HP 17/22, AC 16, touch AC 12, flat-footed AC 14[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]GO CADE!!!  Yee Haw!!![/sblock]

Now at -11 HP.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 5, 2010)

*OOC:*


41 / 45 HP. Yo almost got it! Still need an action for Morjik (assuming Brawar attacks and miss) and a stabilization check for Fabhal.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 5, 2010)

OOC: It's a miss LOL I rolled the displacment first so as not to waste a d20 roll.
_


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 5, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

"Get ah potion down him!  Ah'll see if Aye can finish the beastie off."  Judging from the blood on the floor where to attack, rather than the beast's hide, the dwarf finally finishes the beast.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2010)

"I used all my potions on the warrior," Brawar states. But remembering his waterskin he gives it a shake. 

_*slosh, slosh*_

_{{It might be enough,}}_ he thinks.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 6, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

"All he needs is stabilized, Aye canna take it from thar."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

*OOC:*


The beast is still breathing (negative HP higher smaller than Con). Need some stabilization/heal checks. Did you used up all the magic well water?

And congratulation for besting the beast!


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 8, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

"Iffina no one else has any here is mine." the dwarf says throwing his water skin.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 9, 2010)

*OOC:*


So, you stabilize Fabhal with the well water and make a retreat to look into the shrine another day?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2010)

*OOC:*



I say retreat to the Well Room to decide if we are in any shape to continue. Brawar for one only has cantrips and two sleep spells left. If everyone wants to rest another day I guess that would be alright.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 9, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

"Aye say, let me get Fabahl stable, and he should be able to channel healing for us.  Then check this room, which we just eliminated the guardian of.  After that I say we rest up in the well room."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 10, 2010)

As you get a better look at the place, you see a room with a small desk and overturned chair, a scattering of papers, clothing, and personal items, an empty armor and weapon rack, and a dwarf-sized bed.









*OOC:*


Please roll perception checks to search the room. Each character gains 1 check/ 5 minutes.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 12, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

"There ya go, Morjik!" the rogue says, seeing the dwarf beat down the injured monster.

Cade pours the offered waterskin's healing-well water down Fabhal's throat slowly, to heal the gnome however much the well-water can.  Then he smashes his morningstar into the fallen monster a few times to make sure it's dead.  That done, he heads into the room to examine it for any loot the displacer beast may have been guarding.

[sblock=ooc]Perception check of 20, or 21 with Trapfinding to find any traps in the room.
1d20+11=21 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2010)

*OOC:*


Fabhal is stabilized. Cade found a silver necklace. Each check will only reveal one item.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 12, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

Morjik drops shield of faith for cure light wounds.  Then helps in the search.


[sblock=OOC] Sorry about the double post for clw.  Post timed out.   

Stats: AC:18 HP: 10 Spells remaining: Bless, Divine Favor, + Magic Stone
Bulls Strength

Channels:0/6
Artificer's Touch  6/6
Acid Dart 6/6
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2010)

Brawar keeps watch from the corner not entering the room but watching the halls for any trouble.

OOC: Perception +7 if needed


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 13, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade stashes away the bit of loot he finds, and as the others search parts of the room, he says "Arright, we better get back t' the well 'n' see if that dwarf's still there t' git Fabhal back onnis feet.  B'fore any more trouble finds us."  He gets ready to go grab his pack and various tools for the march back to the magic-well-room.

[sblock=ooc]Got an Appraise check of 20 to estimate the value of the loot Cade found.
1d20+7=20 [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 13, 2010)

OOC: Did Morjik cast his CLW on Fabhal? If so, thanks, if not the little guy's still unconscious.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2010)

OOC: looks like he did for 6 points.
_


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 13, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

"Aye, yur eyes aint decieven  ya, aye did cast me spell."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 15, 2010)

*OOC:*


More items found:

1 Potion

1 MW Warhammer


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2010)

Fabhal remains on his back, though his bleeding has stopped. (-5/29)


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 16, 2010)

*OOC:*


Did the well water do nothing?  Well water and a 6pt cure and your just stabilized?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 16, 2010)

OOC: The well water stabilized him, the cure brought him from -11 to -5.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 16, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Alright this is getting ridiculous.  This adventure is way above us,  I'm having to use all spells and channeling on healing, there's another cleric and well water.  But we are barely treading water.  

Morjick will trade in bull's strength for cure moderate wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> [sblock=OOC]Alright this is getting ridiculous.  This adventure is way above us,  I'm having to use all spells and channeling on healing, there's another cleric and well water.  But we are barely treading water.
> 
> Morjick will trade in bull's strength for cure moderate wounds.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


It was mostly a series of unlucky rolls on the PC side. Anyone else searching the room?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

OOC: nope Brawar is the look out.
_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2010)

*GM:*  Will move this forward tomorrow, if no one else wants to search till then.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks like Morjik will be busy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2010)

*GM:*  Do you want to rest enough to regain per day abilities, or only long enough to get patched up by the well cleric?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2010)

*OOC:*



That depends is there another D.beast in the last room?


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 19, 2010)

I say we rest.  I've used most of my spells.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 20, 2010)

Cade consents to resting for the remainder of the day if the others prefer it.  He's in no big rush.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


I'm o.k. with resting as well if everyone wants to.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 22, 2010)

You rest and the dwarf cleric by the well will help you to heal you other wounds without using the resources of the coming day. You all assemble before the last unsearched room: the shrine.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

"I'm set," is all Brawar says as he looks around the well room.

[sblock=stats]
HP: 18/18
AC:13
FORT:+2 REF:+4 WILL:+3
INIT: +5
Perception: +7
Hand of the Apprentice: 6/6
Arcane Bond spell: unused
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
Scroll: Read Magic(cstlvl1)
Potion: Shield of Faith(+2)
Potion: Magic Weapon(oil)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
1- Sleep, Magic Missile, Shield 
2- Mirrior Image, Magic Missile[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2010)

Fabhal looks around the room as he wakes and stretches, clearly remembering the events of the day before and wondering how he came to be here and healed.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 29/29     AC: 20*  AC(T): 13*  AC(FF): 18*
 Init: +04    ST(F):+07   ST(R):+02    ST(W):+03

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 02       CMB:+02     CMD: 14

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Hooked Hammer (MW)      +3*       1d6+1          20/x3     Double, Trip
                        +3*       1d4+1          20/x4     Double, Trip
Longbow (Comp; 12 STR)  +5        1d6+1          20/x3

                        *w/ Two-Weapon Attack (+5 used Either/Or)

Channel Energy: 1d6 (3/3 Daily)

Domain Powers:
 * Touch of Chaos (4/4)     * Agile Feet (4/4)

Spells:
 * Level 00          * Level 01
   * Create Water      * Command
   * Guidance          * Expeditious Retreat
   * Resistance        * Shield of Faith
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*

....at which point the pile of furs and blankets in the corner stirs, snores loudly, and farts, at which point Ray rises and stretches.  "Ooohhhhhhhhh, me!  It's about time you guys got back.  I was beginning to worry I might have missed it altogether."

[OOC:  think you might be able to make room for a former player to wants to come back?? ]  [If not, then Ray can immediately go into cardiac arrest.]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 28, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

"Welcome brother."  

[sblock=OOC] At least as far as Morjik is concerned.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
AC 18 HP 25
Channel Energy 2d6 (6/6)
Artificer's Touch (6/6)
 Acid Dart (6/6)
Spells prepared:
Orisons: Create Water, Detect Magic, Light, Stabilize
1st: Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith-Magic Stone
2nd: Bull's Strength, Lesser Restoration+ Create Pit

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 29, 2010)

Leif said:


> ...
> 
> [OOC:  think you might be able to make room for a former player to wants to come back?? ]  [If not, then Ray can immediately go into cardiac arrest.]











*OOC:*


Welcome back.

I assume everyone moved back to the shrine entrance. What is everyone doing then? (Knock, open door, calling...)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Brawar will keep look out while the others file in the room. So he will probably enter last or next to last. He is still wondering where the "giant lizard" is that they heard about and saw foot prints for. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 29, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*

"Giant lizard?  What giant lizard?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 29, 2010)

"The one that the hobgoblins used to defeat the dwarves," Brawar says calmly. "You didn't think a bunch of gobbos could sack a dwarven stronghold alone did you? Anyway we have found prints and heard talk of it from the dwarves guarding the entrance."


----------



## Leif (Nov 30, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*

"Oh, I see.  Guess I'd better stay awake from now on, huh?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2010)

"Indeed," Brawar says with a small roll of the eyes.

[sblock=OOC] That is strange Brawar has the same HP as Ray? How is that?  [/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 18/18
AC:13
FORT:+2 REF:+4 WILL:+3
INIT: +5
Perception: +7
Hand of the Apprentice: 6/6
Arcane Bond spell: unused
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
Scroll: Read Magic(cstlvl1)
Potion: Shield of Faith(+2)
Potion: Magic Weapon(oil)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
1- Sleep, Magic Missile, Shield 
2- Mirrior Image, Magic Missile[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 1, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*



HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] That is strange Brawar has the same HP as Ray? How is that?  [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC to HM]Hmmm, that is odd![/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade checks over the shrine-door for the second time in as many days, and after cracking it open, says in rough Dwarven speech *"Anyone in there?  We've evacuated the other dwarves.  If you want to join them topside and regroup, now's the time.  If there're gobbos in here, well, prepare to be gutted...."*

He waits a few moments before opening the door fully, then gestures for somebody else in the group to head in first.  He'll follow right behind them, keeping an eye out for traps.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, I got so busy and distracted around Thanksgiving that I kept forgetting to check the forums whenever I had free time.  D'oh!

Cade examines the shrine-door carefully again to make sure it hasn't been trapped or locked since the last time he checked it.  Taking 20 on Perception for a 31.  Assuming it hasn't been locked or trapped since then, Cade will open it again, slowly.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 2, 2010)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp= 18/18*

If the coast is clear, Ray will lead the way through the door, sword at the ready and keeping a watchful eye peeled for any threats or unusual things.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2010)

The Defiled Shrine

Round 0

As Ray steps into the room, 'life' comes two the two dwarfs. They rush the dwarf, bringing the nauseating scent of undeath with them. As they pounce onto Ray, two more come from around the corners...
One creatures hand hits the warrior hard and tries, unsuccessful, to grasp him.

[sblock=ooc]
Dwarf attack (1d20+6=14, 1d6+3=9, 1d20+6=17, 1d6+3=7)

Dwarf Grapple check (1d20+6=16) not grabbing!

[sblock=Initiative]
Undead
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 22/22
Fabhal 29/29
Brawar 18/18
Morjik 25/25
Ray 25/32


[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes are up. Ray needs to level up to level 3 and to make a grapple check. Also, everyone hit by a zombie needs to add a Fortitude save to his next post (the effects will not be immediately obvious, so don't wait for an answer to the save.
*


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2010)

OOC:  Level-Up to 3!  Aha!  I knew something was going on here.  Thanks, Dad, don't have time for a level-up and post now, but I'll get to it as soon as I can.  (This afternoon/evening.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

Morjik moves behind Cade and releases positive energy.


[sblock=OOC]  5' step to Y8 and channel Positive energy.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]

AC 18 HP 25
Channel Energy 2d6 (5/6)
Artificer's Touch (6/6)
Acid Dart (6/6)
Spells prepared:
Orisons: Create Water, Detect Magic, Light, Stabilize
1st: Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith-Magic Stone
2nd: Bull's Strength, Lesser Restoration+ Create Pit
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2010)

"C'mon Ray! Push 'em in or let 'em out so we can get you some help!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


rangerjohn, you need to specify if you channel to heal living or harm undead. You cannot do both with the same channeling.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


Heal Living.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 5, 2010)

*Cade the rogue*

"What the heck!?!  Those smell worse than other dwarves, and I ain't sure I want t' fight 'em.  I'll get the other door open," the rogue says.

At the same time, Cade moves around towards the other door, checking it quickly for traps.

1d20+11=24 
(Perception check of 24)


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2010)

OOC:  Sorry, WD, I fear that I've missed too much to be able to re-join the party.  Haven't I?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 6, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Sorry, WD, I fear that I've missed too much to be able to re-join the party.  Haven't I?











*OOC:*


Are you missing background info, or do you need help with leveling up?


----------



## Leif (Dec 6, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]


Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Are you missing background info, or do you need help with leveling up?



Background is what I mean, covering the entire period of my absence.  I can handle the level-up thing if I can just find the time to actually do it. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 6, 2010)

Leif said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> Background is what I mean, covering the entire period of my absence.  I can handle the level-up thing if I can just find the time to actually do it.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]
The group fought two ghouls, various goblinoids and a displacer beast. The have not found the way the monsters used to enter the hall, but the poisoned lord and brought him to safety. The shrine is the last unexplored room.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]


Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> The group fought two ghouls, various goblinoids and a displacer beast. The have not found the way the monsters used to enter the hall, but the poisoned lord and brought him to safety. The shrine is the last unexplored room.
> [/sblock]



Ok, thanks, WD!  Now if I can just get Ray leveled-up! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 13, 2010)

*GM:*  Anyone still here? Shall we do a Christmas break?


----------



## Leif (Dec 13, 2010)

OOC:  I'm still here!  Christmas break?  When should it start and end?  We've still got 12 days to Christmas!  Time for our Partridges in Pear Trees!  Maybe I can get Ray leveled-up by Christmas? hehehe?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


As I see no current activity here, I would say starting now and continuing 4th January.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


I'm here, but the traffic has been low for the month.  so perhaps a break is in order.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2010)

*OOC:*


I'm here. I guess I was waiting for Ray to resolve his grapple, or push on into the room, or something. I'm fine with a break, or with continuing. I'll roll with it either way.


----------



## Leif (Dec 14, 2010)

OOC:  Sorry, haven't been able to find the time to level Ray yet.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 16, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]I'm still around, just already took my turn, so waiting for things to move forward to the next round before I have Cade do anything else.  Cya in January, I guess![/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Am back but will wait till Jan 4th to continue, [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2011)

*GM:*  And it starts again. Ray's turn! See last GM post:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5393441-post771.html


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=25/25*

Ray's Grapple check, CMB +6 = 11.   Ray struggles against the bulk of the rotting corpse, but just as he seems about to make some headway against it, a great chunk of foul, fetid flesh comes off in his hand.  Ray's eyes widen in horror at the sight and the zombie presses its advantage, sinking its teeth into Ray's shoulder.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry Leif, messed up. Ray isn't grappled (not a resisted action anymore and the zombie only hit CMD 16. Ray got a 17). You have your normal actions, but I also need a fortitude save.

HM, is Brawar doing anything?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ready action to magic missle the zombie should Ray not take it out this round





.


----------



## Leif (Jan 8, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=25/25*

Having evaded the zombie's attempt to bear hug him, Ray swings his formidable greataxe at the creature.  With a mighty heft of his greataxe and a loud grunt, Ray slices the zombie in two at mid-thigh!  If this drops the zombie (I HOPE) and there is another foe in range, Ray also gets a swing at that one, too.  (Doesn't he?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry didn't realized you were waiting for me 







The Defiled Shrine

Round 1

Morjik moves behind Cade and releases positive energy, which closes Ray's wounds.
"What the heck!?!  Those smell worse than other dwarves, and I ain't sure I want t' fight 'em.  I'll get the other door open," the rogue says.
 At the same time, Cade moves around towards the other door, checking it quickly for traps, finding none.
Having evaded the zombie's attempt to bear hug him, Ray swings his might  greataxe at the creature.  With a mighty heft of his greataxe and a  loud grunt, Ray slices the zombie in two at mid-thigh! Dropping the creature, he  swings at another one, too.

[sblock=ooc]


[sblock=Initiative]
Undead
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 22/22
Fabhal 29/29
Brawar 18/18
Morjik 25/25
Ray 32/32


[/sblock][/sblock]

*(New) actions for Brawar and Fabhal. Also need a Fortitude save and a second attack (cleave) for Ray.*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2011)

Fabhal bobs and weaves his way through his comrades, ending up in the 'front line' alongside Ray. The taller fighter's tremendous blow parts the air just over the Gnome's head before slamming into the second zombie.

Fabhal swings the weighted end of his hammer; it makes a wet crunching sound as it smacks into the knee of his foe!

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Move to Y11 (He'll draw an AoO from MB2)
Attack MD2: To Hit (1d20+6=22), Damage (1d6+1=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=25/25*

Ray's Fort save succeeds, but his second attack (cleave), fails misterably.  Seems Ray overextended himself this time.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 11, 2011)

Having waited long enough Brawar unleashes his unerring magical energy at the undead monstrosity.

[sblock=OOC] I magic missile the dar.... I mean the zombie.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

The Defiled Shrine

Round 1

Morjik moves behind Cade and releases positive energy, which closes Ray's wounds.
"What the heck!?!  Those smell worse than other dwarves, and I ain't sure I want t' fight 'em.  I'll get the other door open," the rogue says.
 At the same time, Cade moves around towards the other door, checking it quickly for traps, finding none.
Having evaded the zombie's attempt to bear hug him, Ray swings his might  greataxe at the creature.  With a mighty heft of his greataxe and a  loud grunt, Ray slices the zombie in two at mid-thigh! Dropping the creature, he  swings at another one, too, but misses.
Having waited long enough Brawar unleashes his unerring magical energy at the undead monstrosity.
Fabhal bobs and weaves his way through his comrades, ending up in the 'front line' alongside Ray, but before he can use his hooked hammer the small fighter is grabbed and hold by the unnatural strong undead.
The creature continues his hold and bites the gnome as another one rushes over the fallen one to reach Ray, but the fighter is able to parry it's attacks.

[sblock=ooc]
Zombie 2 AoO (Attack, Grab, Damage) (1d20+6=20, 1d20+6=25, 1d6+3=9)

Zombie 2 AoO (Grab, Damage) (1d20+6=14, 1d6+3=7)

Zombie 3 attacks (1d20+6=14, 1d6+3=7, 1d20+6=12, 1d6+3=9)

[sblock=Initiative]
Undead
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 22/22
Fabhal 13/29, grappled
Brawar 18/18
Morjik 25/25
Ray 32/32

M 1: destroyed
M 2: -8, grappling
M 3: 
M 4: 

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes' Turn (and Fabhal needs to make 2 fortitude checks).*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 11, 2011)

Fabhal's Fortitude saves:
Fortitude Saves (1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=14)


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=25/25*

Ray attacks the zombie that dares to face him!  Unfortunately, he is too anxious to destroy the undead creature and misses.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 12, 2011)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

Morjik moves to a better position and once again releases positive energy.   This
time to damage undead.

OOC: updated map please.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 12, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> ...
> 
> OOC: updated map please.











*OOC:*


Map was updated. What are you referring to?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry, it didn't come up when my window was open.  Morjik will move to 9y.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 12, 2011)

Fabhal struggles mightily in the grasp of the foul dwarven undead, but is unable to wriggle free.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Grapple (to Escape) (1d20+2=12)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

"There are to many bodies in the way," Brawar states the obvious.

[Sblock=Actions] Delay. If the zombie is not dead after the last PC has gone Brawar will cast magic missile again. I think a wizard should wait and see if the others can finish a monster before they use up their spells, so Brawar will almost go last. If it's not dead WD go ahead and roll the damage 2d4+2 - thanks.[/Sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 18/18
AC:13
FORT:+2 REF:+4 WILL:+3
INIT: +5
Perception: +7
Hand of the Apprentice: 6/6
Arcane Bond spell: unused
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
Scroll: Read Magic(cstlvl1)
Potion: Shield of Faith(+2)
Potion: Magic Weapon(oil)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
1- Sleep, Magic Missile, Shield 
2- Mirrior Image, Magic Missile[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Waiting for a post from [MENTION=13966]Arkhandus[/MENTION].


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2011)

The Defiled Shrine

Round 2

Ray attacks the zombie that dares to face him!  Unfortunately, he is too anxious to destroy the undead creature and misses.
Morjik moves to a better position and once again releases positive energy.   This time to damage undead. The holy energy burns them, but not as mach as the priest had hoped.
Fabhal struggles mightily in the grasp of the foul dwarven undead, but is unable to wriggle free.
Cade just stands there, unsure what to do.
"There are to many bodies in the way," Brawar states the obvious and releases two small balls of force at the grappling 'dwarf' but the creature is still active.
One continues to chomp the gnome, the other one hits Ray, but gets no hold on him.

[sblock=ooc]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2835705/

Saves (2, 3, 4) (1d20+8=16, 1d20+8=23, 1d20+8=23)
Brawar M&M (2d4+2=8)
Grapple check (1d20+6=11) +5 (subsequent rounds bonus) beats 14.
Zombie bite (1d6+3=4)
MD3 attack (1d20+6=19, 1d6+3=6, 1d20+6=11, 1d6+3=5)
MD3 grab (1d20+6=14)

morjik is in 9y. No other changes. No new map.

[sblock=Initiative]
Undead
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 22/22
Fabhal 9/29, grappled
Brawar 18/18
Morjik 25/25
Ray 26/32

M 1: destroyed
M 2: -19, grappling
M 3: -3
M 4: -3

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes' Turn (and Fabhal & Ray need each to make 1 fortitude check).*


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=26/32*

Ray's Fort check and attack.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 17, 2011)

Fabhal squeezes and squirms in the undead's foul grasp, finally laying a hand on the tankard at his belt. "Míchinniúint túan!"

[sblock=Actions]Cast Doom (-2 Attack, Damage, Saves & Checks for 1 Minute, Will Save DC 12 Negates).
Concentration Check (1d20+2=19) beats a CMB of 9.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

With not enough room to get in to help Brawar watches intently and prepares to help if it is needed.

[sblock=Actions] None. Delay until end of round.[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
HP: 18/18
AC:13
FORT:+2 REF:+4 WILL:+3
INIT: +5
Perception: +7
Hand of the Apprentice: 6/6
Arcane Bond spell: unused
Scroll: Detect Magic(cstlvl1), Tenser's Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
Scroll: Read Magic(cstlvl1)
Potion: Shield of Faith(+2)
Potion: Magic Weapon(oil)

Spells:
0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
1- Sleep, Magic Missile, Shield 
2- Mirrior Image, Magic Missile[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Morjik Favored of  Torag*

"Burn foul spawn!"  Morjik intones, as he once again releases positive energy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will wait a bit longer for [MENTION=13966]Arkhandus[/MENTION] to return. But I can say that Fabhal is free and 'his' zombie is toast .


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 21, 2011)

*Cade the rogue*

Cade grumbles and says "Y'know, yeh could fight the blighters out here where we could gang up on 'em proper-like....."

[sblock=ooc]Oops, went almost two weeks without checking EN World due to other distractions (including recruitment and preparation for a new campaign on OpenRPG, and visiting relatives this past weekend).

In any case, I'm not sure there's much Cade could do.  Unless Fabhal was drawn into the enemy's space by the grapple attempt or vice versa, there was no room for Cade to step in and attack the undead.

If there's room enough for him to squeeze in and attack, he will.  Otherwise, Cade just delays until an opportunity presents itself.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 21, 2011)

Arkhandus said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Good point. In which sq will *Fabhal* want to stand after he got free? 11Y (old sq) or 10AA (giving Cade space to enter the room)?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]10AA, of course![/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


@Arkhandus 11Y is now free. Please post actions and rolls


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @Arkhandus 11Y is now free. Please post actions and rolls











*OOC:*


One last try. Will update tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

The Defiled Shrine

Round 3

Ray deals another blow to the zombie dwarf next to him.
Fabhal squeezes and squirms in the undead's foul grasp, finally laying a hand on the tankard at his belt. "Míchinniúint túan!"
Brawar stands around, waiting...
"Burn foul spawn!"  Morjik intones, as he once again releases positive energy. This is finally enough to free Fabhal.
Cade grumbles and says "Y'know, yeh could fight the blighters out here where we could gang up on 'em proper-like....."
But he finally comes in. His lucky blow caves Ray's zombie's head in, giving it final rest.
The last zombie hits and grabs Cade in return...

[sblock=ooc]
What spell does Fabhal use? Doom only afects living creatures and Bane is mind-affecting -> mindless undead are immune.

Undead will saves (1d20+4=14, 1d20+4=22, 1d20+4=10) M42 & 3 save
Cade attack (1d20+6=15, 1d8+4=5)
Zombie attack (1d20+6=13, 1d6+3=8, 1d20+6=22, 1d6+3=5)
Cade Fortitude saves (1d20+2=22, 1d20+2=16)
Zombie grapple (1d20+6=19)

[sblock=Initiative]
Undead
Heroes

[/sblock]

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Cade 17/22, grappled
Fabhal 9/29
Brawar 18/18
Morjik 25/25
Ray 26/32

M 1: destroyed
M 2: destroyed
M 3: destroyed
M 4: -12, grappling

[/sblock][/sblock]

*Heroes' Turn (HM may choose to cast a spell. I will edit the post in this case.)*


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=26/32*

Ray strikes out at the last remaining zombie with his greataxe.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 26, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> What spell does Fabhal use? Doom only afects living creatures and Bane is mind-affecting -> mindless undead are immune.[/sblock]




[sblock=WD]Well, that'll teach me not to rely on my faulty memory (espeically when it comes to spells). Fabhal has no spells that will affect it in that case. May I change his action to channel positive energy to harm undead? If so, he does a whopping Channel Energy (1d6=1) point of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

End of combat:

Ray chops the head of the last remaining zombie. You all stand all heavy breathing in the defiled shrine, realizing the hole in the east wall for the first time.


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=26/32*

"Sorry, Fabhal, didn't mean to steal your thunder or anything!   Hey!  What's with yon hole?" Ray says, pointing.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 27, 2011)

*Cade the rogue*

"I dunno, but holes're meant t'be investigated....." Cade mutters in response, brushing off any zombie-gunk or zombie-bits off of himself and taking a careful look at the hole in the wall.

[sblock=ooc]Cade walks towards the hole in the wall and looks for any signs of danger, traps, or anything else in or around the hole.  Perception check of 20 for a general look.  Then taking 20 to search, for a 30 or 31 vs traps.
1d20+10=20 

I'm generally busy on weekends and Wednesdays and usually don't check the forums then.  And just plain forgot to check on Monday and Tuesday this week. *facepalm*

I'll try to pay closer attention. :-/ [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2011)

"Take it away, Ray! I ain't proud!"

[sblock=OOC]Did Fabhal use his Channel before Ray lopped the things head off, or does he still have it?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2011)

No traps are found. The tunnel behind the hole seem to be the way the goblinoids used to enter the hall. It is roughly dug, no match to the mining skills of the dwarfs.

        *GM:*  Please vote in the OOC thread.
Fabhal didn't use the Channel.


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=26/32*

"I never claimed to be an expert on Goblins or anything.  Or Dwarves, for that matter.  But it seems to me that we ought to do something to close up that Gaping Goblin-Hole!  And, knowing Goblins like I'm beginning to do, it would appear that there's likely always going to be another one of the grubby little rotters ready to crawl through if we leave the 'door' open.  'Course, most of the rotters have spades too, I'd imagine, so he'll probably just crawl through somewheres else.  Anyone have any bright ideas about what we should do?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 29, 2011)

"I believe we should seal this off ourselves," Brawar says looking over the large hole. "We could seal the doors to the temple and head back into town for more supplies. We need to kill the root of this evil and we do not know how deep it is."


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=26/32*

"I'll stand guard here, Brawar, if you want to crawl off down there and see how far it goes," Ray offers helpfully.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 29, 2011)

Brawar looks down the tunnel as if considering it. He steps back from the entrance and bowing at the waste, his hands out to the side pointing towards the tunnel.

"By all means after you," he says in mock servitude.


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=26/32*

"Um, yeah. Well, before we just haul off and go cavorting down that _lovely_ little tunnel, let's see what ideas the others have, ok?  But, if that's what it is agreed that we should do, I'll lead us to our doom, as usual." 

OOC:  By the way, DM Daddykins, just how tall is the tunnel?  Can we walk into it, or are we going to have to crawl?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2011)

"I think we should take a look around down there. We're mercenaries, adventurers and treasure seekers. We're good at rooting things out, killing them if they need killing, etc. We don't even come close to the dwarves of this hall when it comes to building, so if they couldn't seal it up I have little faith in our ability to do so.

"Meaning that the only way to be sure what's down there doesn't come up here is to go do what _we_ do."

It's a pretty sure bet Fabhal will be able to walk upright . . .


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=26/32*

"Fair enough, Fabhal.  If there are no more observations from the others, would you care to lead this procession since, as you say, you may well be able to remain upright in the tunnel?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 30, 2011)

*Morjik favored of Torag*

"Well I am an expert on dwarves and goblins and their tunnels, well fighting in them any way.  The dwarves could have sealed off the tunnel.  I suspect this is new, and they have been a little busy fighting off the invasion, to be doing construction.  I do vote for exploring however, after we have resupplied ourselves.  

However your right, we should seal it off in meantime, if feasible."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

"We need seal up this hole," Brawar states. "I believe we could reseal the two doors leading into here and that would do well enough."

[sblock=OOC] Do we need to go to town for the refitting lvl up? Or are we good to go once we post the changes?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=26/32*

Ray starts looking all around for something with which to seal the hole.  "Confound it!  Why couldn't those pesky little, intruding goblins have left us something lying conveniently by to use in sealing off their rat hole?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


There were enough junk (broken beds and furniture) in the other rooms to make a makeshift seal.


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=26/32*

"Well, I guess we'll have to make do with this junk that we can find here.  Maybe there will be enough of it..." and with that, Ray sets about blocking the hole with various pieces of handy junk.  "There!  That worked out pretty well, after all!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 1, 2011)

"If it will help, I can put some of this back together." the dwarf informs the group.


OOC: Mending SLA.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2011)

The heroes move back to town for a well deserved rest. The wounds from the undead are still pounding, but not getting worst... for most of you.
The flesh around Cade's wound starts to blacken and he decides to stay behind.
The dwarfs keep their word and provide the heroes with great items and precious stones.

A short trip to the inn shows the remaining heroes a new potential group member (jkason's character)...

Post your recruiting roleplay at will!


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

Even as the heroes try to relax, a rough-looking man approaches their table. His clothing is worn, his beard poorly-trimmed, but his wide shoulders, square jaw, and the pair of short swords hanging from each side of his belt say he's more than ready for trouble. It's just unclear if he's out to stop it or give it a hand. His wicked smile as he nears you does very little to assure anyone of noble intentions.

"So, I hear tell you folk found yourself some shiny off in the Dwarf halls. Heard you lost a bloke or two and might be needing someone t'help ya go find some more. Name's Reb. Gurbisi Reb. You need someone, it's me."

Whether the man is asking for work or simply informing you that you've already hired him is debatable, though the latter seems most likely.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

Brawar looks dubiously at the newcomer (and almost kicks Ray under the table for his telling of every soul about town where they got their newly acquired treasure from - but he refrains from that).

"We aren't just about to let anyone tag along," holding up a palm he stops Ray's retort short p). Looking at Ray he says more to him than to Reb "We need someone qualified to replace losing someone as _skilled_ as Kade. We can't just hire on any sop that wishes for a little excitement or a quick gold piece or two." 

Turning back to the man standing before the table he asks, "So what are your qualifications Master Reb?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*



HolyMan said:


> Turning back to the man standing before the table he asks, "So what are your qualifications Master Reb?"




Reb smile widens at the question. He leans his head to one side, cracking his neck audibly, then locks his sharp gaze on Brawar. "I break things," he say, his voice low and cold. "Sometimes it's bones, sometimes it's gadgets, sometimes it's a body's soul. On a good day, it's all o' the above and a few other things besides. And ain't much of anybody who even sees it coming."


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=26/32*

Chagrined, and more than a little miffed at Brawar, Ray says to Reb, "Brawar speaks the truth, Reb, we will not have just any ruffian from the gutter throwing in with our band.  Cade was tried and true, almost a brother to us, it seemed at times.  Now what be your purposes in seeking to join with us, eh?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 24, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

At Ray's chastisement, Reb takes a step back, then his shoulders droop.

"You're probably right," he says with a mornful sigh, flopping down in an empty chair. "Can't say's I've ever been so tried or true. Not for mum when she got sick and I couldn't scrounge the money together for the healers who was corrupted by the local mayor. Not for my seven little siblings when the orphanage came and snatched 'em up. Or for my poor sweetheart when the thugs came after debts what we couldn't pay. 

"I guess I just thought, maybe now my luck was a-changin', and I guess I got to presumin' too much," Reb says, looking now much like a haggard street dog, pathetic without quite avoiding the look of danger. "I guess some folks just ain't made for hero-ing."









*OOC:*


Yes, I'm laying it on thick here, but I figured that, with a +8 Bluff vs. all the others not having ranks in Sense Motive, Gurbisi'd have a reasonable chance of telling a good heart-tugging lie, even if you don't roll social skills against other PC's.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


I believe good old Reb... just because I already approved his sheet


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=26/32*

Ray takes a long, slow drink of his ale while Reb is speaking.  When he finishes, Ray gingerly sets his mug on the table and collects his thoughts for a moment. "I regret the misfortune you've suffered, Reb.  Why don't we see about starting you off down a better path?  We do have need of a replacement in our adventuring band.  What do you say, fellows, shall we give Reb here a chance to turn his luck around?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 25, 2011)

"So long as he keeps his hands in his own pockets. Or just his and yours, I am ok with him coming with us." Brawar says eying both rogue and warrior.

"I hope he is as good with his weapons as he is with his words. For the former will be better served in the Hall of the Dwarven Lord than the latter."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

*OOC:*




> in the Hall of the Dwarven Lord



In my mind, this sounded like the Tome of Horror or another classic dungeon. Thanks! Sound of if you are ready for more (weird) dungeon crawling.


----------



## jkason (Feb 25, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*



HolyMan said:


> "So long as he keeps his hands in his own pockets. Or just his and yours, I am ok with him coming with us." Brawar says eying both rogue and warrior.
> 
> "I hope he is as good with his weapons as he is with his words. For the former will be better served in the Hall of the Dwarven Lord than the latter."




Reb nods and smiles. He seems amused by some or all of Brawar's comments, but says nothing futher for now. 









*OOC:*


Ready!


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast hp=26/32*

OOC:  Ray sounding off, Sir!  HOOAHH!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2011)

Fabhal watches the interplay between the newcomer and his tried and true allies, but keeps his thoughts to himself.









*OOC:*


Ready to go.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 26, 2011)

OOC: One spell-slinger ready to sling.


----------



## rangerjohn (Feb 27, 2011)

*Morjik favored of Torag*

One faithful of Torag reporting for duty sir!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

The heroes move back to the fallen hall. After quickly striding through the now abandoned hallways (fine, not truely abandoned, as rats and other small vermin started to 'loot' the fallen bodies) they reach the desecrated shrine and the passageway into darkness.
There is something strange with the tunnels as you start to pass more and more veins of strangely glowing purple crystal.

You finally reach the end of the creepy tunnel. The cave-like room you enter is mostly destroyed. In one corner, you see a pair of red creatures that look like a crossbreed of a goblin and a porcupine gnawing at some poor fellows remains...









*OOC:*


no need for an initiative roll, if you want to start combat. You can surprise the creatures automatically. Just treat it as a regular round where you rolled the higher initiative. Map will follow soon!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

Brawar knowing that anything eating a "poor soul" will probably want fresh meat soon enough. He steps up and let's Lesnir fly.

The blade twirls in the air sideways like an ornthipoter and slice on of the creatures across the back, before returning to Brawar's raised hand. The mage takes a cloth and wipes the blade clean then looks to Ray.

"I believe it is your turn," he says coolly.

[sblock=Actions]
Steps up = Move till within 30' or if already then 5' step. (move)
Let's Lesnir fly = Hand of the Apprentice (standard)
Wipe blade clean and acting way cool = Free I hope[/sblock]


[sblock=stats]
 HP: 22/22
 AC:14
 FORT:+3 REF:+5 WILL:+5
 INIT: +5
 Perception: +8
Stealth: +7
 Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
 Arcane Bond spell: unused
Pearl of Power(1st): unused
Wand of Pro. Evil: 50/50
 Scrolls: Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
 Potion: Shield of Faith(+2) 2/2
 Potion: Magic Weapon(oil) 2/2
Potion: Cure Mod Wounds (2d8+3)

 Spells:
 0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
 1- Sleep, Magic Missile 2/2, Shield 
 2- Mirror Image, Magic Missile, False Life[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast, AC=22, hp=32/32*

"Gladly, Sir Mage," says Ray as he attacks the nearest creature with great gusto!  Unfortunately, he is too eager and muffs his attack.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 2, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> The heroes move back to the fallen hall. After quickly striding through the now abandoned hallways (fine, not truely abandoned, as rats and other small vermin started to 'loot' the fallen bodies) they reach the desecrated shrine and the passageway into darkness.
> There is something strange with the tunnels as you start to pass more and more veins of strangely glowing purple crystal.
> 
> You finally reach the end of the creepy tunnel. The cave-like room you enter is mostly destroyed. In one corner, you see a pair of red creatures that look like a crossbreed of a goblin and a porcupine gnawing at some poor fellows remains...
> ...





OOC: Are they considered goblinoid?  I have a couple of abilities that will come into affect if they are.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 2, 2011)

*Morjik favored of Torag*

Morjik closes and attacks one of the little bugers.


----------



## jkason (Mar 2, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

Reb's face cracks open in a wicked grin. He rushes forward, drawing a short sword in each hand, and stabs quick and vicious at one of the creatures.









*OOC:*


If he can get into a flanking position, he'll do so. If that's the case and the attack hit, he does an additional 1 damage from his Dirty Fighter trait















*OOC:*


ETA: Out of town tomorrow through Sunday with unknown internet access. I'll try to prioritize this game since it's mid-combat. Feel free to NPC if needed, though. Reb will do his best to flank, then Two-weapon attack hoping for the sneak attack bonus damage to make up for misses.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2011)

The quick and efficient assault of the heroes proved to much for the creatures. It seems they looked more dangerous than they were...

Using the calm moment, you use the opportunity to get a better look at the cave...









*OOC:*


Heroes arrived from the maps 'south'. The creatures were in the south-east 'corner'. The water seems fresh and clean. The fire in the middle is quickly revealed as some sort of continual light spell that makes the illusion of a camp fire. Will you investigate the bodies? Or quickly move to the next chambers?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

Brawar not wishing to get any blood from these things on him moves to the western tunnel and cautiously peers around the corner. He let's the others happily loot and search while he stands guard.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


What is everyone else doing?

BTW, shall I continue to use tokens with the character name on it, or would you prefer character portraits?


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast, AC=22, hp=32/32*

Ray will look around and see if he can find anything interesting that might be treasure or something.
 particularly in the SE corner.
OOC:  tokens with names is fine with me.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Fine with names.  Morjik will try to be on the lookout for trouble.  "Never saw a little bugger quite like these.  Someone might want to give them a closer look."


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast, AC=22, hp=32/32*

"Does it really matter much what killed them or how they died, and long as they stay dead?"

OOC:  Sorry guys, I am _still_ having trouble remembering from one day to the next what color Ray's spech is supposed to be.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2011)

Fabhal will take a look at the bodies (and whatever they carry).


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2011)

The way to the wast has some sharp turns. You would have to follow it to discern more.

The creatures you just killed are strange and you have never heard of their king. On the other hand, goblinoids are very adaptable/mutable as you can see in the difference between goblins and bugbears.

The creature they were gnawing on is strange, too. Some sort of humanoid turned inside out.

Next to him you find: an Azure Potion of the Snail









*OOC:*


I will use the Tome of Secrets random item table for more wacky randomness:
Prefix, Base, Suffix (1d100=1, 1d100=87, 1d100=28)


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast, AC=22, hp=32/32*

Anxious for more action and monster-bloodshed, Ray says, "Bahhh!" to inspection of the corpses and goes to guard the western passage that exits from the cave.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=Leif]







Leif said:


> OOC:  Sorry guys, I am _still_ having trouble remembering from one day to the next what color Ray's spech is supposed to be.




I have found it easiest to take one color for each class no matter system or what not. So all my mages post one, fighters another, and so on.[/sblock]

Brawar looks to Sir Ray saying, "Stand watch here a moment while I check the other exits from this chamber." Then the wizard walks to the north passage but doesn't enter the water. After seeing as far as he can and listening he moves to the eastern corridor to do the same.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=WD]







Walking Dad said:


> Next to him you find: an Azure Potion of the Snail




What is this?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=WD]
> 
> What is this?[/sblock]











*OOC:*


You can either try it out or use the official identification rules.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ah. I thought since you'd given us the name we'd know what it is . . . silly me!


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast, AC=22, hp=32/32*

Ray maintains his vigilant watch while the others play grab-a$$


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 7, 2011)

"Hey! Watch whose a$$, you grab there boyo!"


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast, AC=22, hp=32/32*

Ray just chuckles at the antics of his comrades and thanks his lucky stars that he was nowhere near the "grabber" or the "grabee".


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I'm slow to get back into DM posting. Why don't you tell me your coordinates on the map, so I know how fast can you reach Brawar to help him?


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast, AC=22, hp=32/32*

OOC:  Did I miss something?  I didn't notice anyone say that they were going to help Brawar.  Ray is still watching down the corridor to the west, fyi.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2011)

The Stone Creature

Brawar moves to the eastern corridor ...
His light source (light spell?) quickly reveals a hulking (still medium, but pushing it) creature in the room. It seem to have worn an armor before, but it ripped apart as from sudden growth...
Not that it would needed it any way as it seem his flesh has turned to living stone. Still capable of moving, it slowly turns to the new source of light...

[sblock=ooc]
Leif, are you sure about Ray's HP? I had you at 32 HP before level up...

Initiative rolls, please.

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Reb 35/35
Fabhal 38/38
Brawar 22/22
Morjik 32/32
Ray 33/33

SB: 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 8, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast, AC=22, hp=32/32*

Catching a glimpse of something more interesting happening on the other side of the cave, Ray hustles over to join his comrades and see just what this statue thing is, readying his greataxe for action as he hustles.

[OOC:  I checked Ray's HP, dad, and they are accurate.  Remember, I got a 2 for his second level hp and that kinda put him behind the curve.  The level-by-level breakdown is on his sheet in the RG.  He was only tied with the mage, HM, because I forgot to level him up for a time at one point! ]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

OOC: No light spell just using the fire for the moment. Someone else will need to cast light. Let me know if that changes what Brawar sees.


[sblock=stats]
 HP: 22/22
 AC:14
 FORT:+3 REF:+5 WILL:+5
 INIT: +5
 Perception: +8
Stealth: +7
 Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
 Arcane Bond spell: unused
Pearl of Power(1st): unused
Wand of Pro. Evil: 50/50
 Scrolls: Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
 Potion: Shield of Faith(+2) 2/2
 Potion: Magic Weapon(oil) 2/2
Potion: Cure Mod Wounds (2d8+3)

 Spells:
 0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
 1- Sleep, Magic Missile 2/2, Shield 
 2- Mirror Image, Magic Missile, False Life[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


He see less details -> dim light because of the corner, but I will stay with the description.


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*









*OOC:*


Apologies. I picked up a nasty chest cold during my trip, which has made focusing a real challenge. Trying to catch up now.







The rough newcomer seems a bit disappointed in how quickly the party's first encounter has ended, until Berm makes his discovery. 

"ooh, more fun already? Bring 'em out to play, will ya, Berm?" Reb says, moving to catch whatever it is as it exits the narrow passage.









*OOC:*


moving to X27


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 9, 2011)

*Morjik favored of Torag*

Moves to W 27 and readies an attack with his acid attack if it proves hostile.

Off course, he misses the IMPORTANT roll.

[sblock= Mini Stat block]
AC: 20 T: 10 FF: 20 HP: 32 MV: 20
CMD 16 20 vs Bull Rush and Trip
Ini: +2 underground

Saves: F +5 R +2 W +7

Consumables:
Channel Energy 6/day remaining
Artificier's Touch 6/day remaining
Acid Dart 5/day remaining
Orisons: Create Water, Detect Magic, Light, Stabilize
1st:Ant Haul [Carrying Capacity x3 for 8hrs], Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith-Magic Stone
2nd: Hold Person, Lesser Restoration,Spiritual Weapon[Hammer]+ Create Pit

Wand of Cure Light Wounds [50 chg][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Only got an Initiative of 7 for the creature. Still need a roll and action for Fabhal. Reb and Ray are only moving?


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Only got an Initiative of 7 for the creature. Still need a roll and action for Fabhal. Reb and Ray are only moving?












*OOC:*


Reb's mainly a flanker, so yeah, he's holding his attack until the creature comes into the open and he can get into a good position.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 10, 2011)

Brawar backs away from the thing in the room when he reaches a safe distance he stops and starts to chant. He stops and a glowing sphere appears over his upraised palm. The magical substance glows a sickly green and moves like water swimming in an invisible ball. Brawar watches the opening intently.

[sblock=Actions]
INIT: 12
Move: back up to X-29
Standard: Ready action, cast acid splash when creature comes into view.[/sblock] 

[sblock=stats]
 HP: 22/22
 AC:14
 FORT:+3 REF:+5 WILL:+5
 INIT: +5
 Perception: +8
Stealth: +7
 Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
 Arcane Bond spell: unused
Pearl of Power(1st): unused
Wand of Pro. Evil: 50/50
 Scrolls: Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
 Potion: Shield of Faith(+2) 2/2
 Potion: Magic Weapon(oil) 2/2
Potion: Cure Mod Wounds (2d8+3)

 Spells:
 0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
 1- Sleep, Magic Missile 2/2, Shield 
 2- Mirror Image, Magic Missile, False Life[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast, AC=22, hp=32/32*



jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Reb's mainly a flanker, so yeah, he's holding his attack until the creature comes into the open and he can get into a good position.



OOC:  What jkason said, except the part about being a flanker.  Ray positions himself between the foe and his comrades and takes a FULL DEFENSE position.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2011)

Fabhal, ever the bold Gnome, looks up as it becomes apparent that his friends have stumbled onto something. He moves quickly to investigate, Greatsword in hand.

[sblock=Actions]Move to W25, ready action to attack any foe coming within range.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 38/38     AC: 18*  AC(T): 13*  AC(FF): 16*
 Init: +04    ST(F):+08   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 03       CMB:+04     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Greatsword (+1)         +8*       1d10+4      19-20/x2     +7 TH/1d10+7 PA
Longbow (Comp; 12 STR)  +6        1d06+2         20/x3     110'

Channel Energy: 1d6 (3/3 Daily)

Domain Powers:
 * Touch of Chaos (4/4)     * Agile Feet (4/4)

Spells:
 * Level 00          * Level 01
   * Create Water      * Command
   * Guidance          * Expeditious Retreat
   * Resistance        * Shield of Faith
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 10, 2011)

The Stone Creature

Round 1

Catching a glimpse of something more interesting happening on the other  side of the cave, Ray hustles over to join his comrades and see just  what this statue thing is, readying his greataxe for action as he  hustles.
The rough newcomer seems a bit disappointed in how quickly the party's  first encounter has ended, until Berm makes his discovery. 
"ooh, more fun already? Bring 'em out to play, will ya, Berm?" Reb says, moving to catch whatever it is as it exits the narrow passage.
Morjik moves forward ready attack with his acid attack if it proves hostile.
Brawar backs away from the thing in the room when he reaches a safe  distance he stops and starts to chant. He stops and a glowing sphere  appears over his upraised palm. The magical substance glows a sickly  green and moves like water swimming in an invisible ball. Brawar watches  the opening intently.
Fabhal, ever the bold Gnome, looks up as it becomes apparent that his  friends have stumbled onto something. He moves quickly to investigate,  Greatsword in hand.

With a groaning sound the creature comes, moving aggressively toward the gnome. Morjik's attack only hits rock, but Brawar's smaller acid attack hits. The acid seems sadly not being strong enough to really damage these thing. Fabhal's swordattack proves more effective, opening up a gash at the creature's side.
The creatures fist slams into the gnome, an attack that could have killed a lesser man.

[sblock=ooc]
Leif, taking FULL defense is a FULL round action. I just moved Ray and readied a melee attack

Brawar's Acid Splash (1d20+5=23, 1d3=3)
Fabhal attack (1d20+8=28, 1d10+4=13)
Fabhal crit confirm and damage (1d20+8=11, 1d10+4=8)
creature slam (1d20+5=20, 3d6+3=17)

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Reb 35/35
Fabhal 21/38
Brawar 22/22
Morjik 32/32
Ray 33/33

SC: -5

[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes' turn.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 11, 2011)

"It's made of stone," Brawar states the obvious. "Anyone have a mattock?" he asks before casting another spell. He winks at Ray as if to say sorry if I beat you to it.

A ray of cool light blue light shots forth from his pointed finger.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: none
Standard: Cast Ray of Frost -ranged touch  (into combat already figured in) 1d20+1/dmg 1d3[/sblock] 

[sblock=stats]
 HP: 22/22
 AC:14
 FORT:+3 REF:+5 WILL:+5
 INIT: +5
 Perception: +8
Stealth: +7
 Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
 Arcane Bond spell: unused
Pearl of Power(1st): unused
Wand of Pro. Evil: 50/50
 Scrolls: Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
 Potion: Shield of Faith(+2) 2/2
 Potion: Magic Weapon(oil) 2/2
Potion: Cure Mod Wounds (2d8+3)

 Spells:
 0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
 1- Sleep, Magic Missile 2/2, Shield 
 2- Mirror Image, Magic Missile, False Life[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 11, 2011)

"Aye have me hammer and Torag's touch allow's me to affect stone creatures.  But to use either, I would have to cut off Ray."  The dwarf returns, before once again slinging acid at the creature.

[sblock= Mini Stat block]
AC: 20 T: 10 FF: 20 HP: 32 MV: 20
CMD 16 20 vs Bull Rush and Trip
Ini: +2 underground

Saves: F +5 R +2 W +7

Consumables:
Channel Energy 6/day remaining
Artificier's Touch 6/day remaining
Acid Dart 4/day remaining
Orisons: Create Water, Detect Magic, Light, Stabilize
1st:Ant Haul [Carrying Capacity x3 for 8hrs], Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith-Magic Stone
2nd: Hold Person, Lesser Restoration,Spiritual Weapon[Hammer]+ Create Pit

Wand of Cure Light Wounds [50 chg][/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2011)

Fabhal shrugs off the creatures blow and swings his greatsword again . . .

[sblock=Actions]To Hit (1d20+7=16), (1d10+7=9) Damage.

Know (Dungeoneering) (1d20+6=15) (Does he know anything about this critter?)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 22/38     AC: 18*  AC(T): 13*  AC(FF): 16*
 Init: +04    ST(F):+08   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 03       CMB:+04     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Greatsword (+1)         +8        1d10+4      19-20/x2     +7 TH/1d10+7 PA
Longbow (Comp; 12 STR)  +6        1d06+2         20/x3     110'

Channel Energy: 1d6 (3/3 Daily)

Domain Powers:
 * Touch of Chaos (4/4)     * Agile Feet (4/4)

Spells:
 * Level 00          * Level 01
   * Create Water      * Command
   * Guidance          * Expeditious Retreat
   * Resistance        * Shield of Faith
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 11, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

"If we get him in here where I can get behind him, I might be able to find a nice soft spot," Reb says, though he doesn't wait for that to happen. He closes with one quick step, sword blades flashing though they seem to do little damage.









*OOC:*


5' step to X26, then two-weapon attack. Looks like only one is probably good enough to hit


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

OOC: Thanks, WD, sorry guys if I messed someting up.

IC:  Ray hustles up to the statue creature and attacks.  These are just raw rolls, made without any of Ray's pluses, because my compute is being temperamental and I can't open another window to see Ray's sheet while I'm doing this. *Sigh*

NATURAL 20!  That's a threat, I'll roll to confirm.   No crit.

Ray is +8 Att. and +3 Dam., so that's 28 attack and 5 damage.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 12, 2011)

ooc: I don't know about anyone else, but you did what I expected.  Hence why Morjik didn't move forward.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


a 17 actually confirms the crit. Please roll the extra damage , Leif.

Fabhal knows nothing specific about this creature, but he heard that certain 'minerals' in some mines can have transformation effects.

Will update on Monday, as I don't have the map with me


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

  OOC:  Thanks for catching that, Dad!  Got a pair of ones for the extra dice, though!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] What?!? Did you forget to sharpen your axe??[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Well I've been so busy saving your wizardly a**! 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 13, 2011)

[sblock=??][sblock=huh?][sblock=]*whatever!!*[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2011)

OOC: That's Ray's story and he's sticking to it!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2011)

The Stone Creature

Round 2

"It's made of stone," Brawar states the obvious. "Anyone have a mattock?" he asks before casting another spell. He winks at Ray as if to say sorry if I beat you to it.
 A ray of cool light blue light shots forth from his pointed finger into the ground.
"Aye have me hammer and Torag's touch allow's me to affect stone  creatures.  But to use either, I would have to cut off Ray." Morjik  returns, before once again slinging acid at the creature. The greater amount of acid is able to do some damage.
Fabhal shrugs off the creatures blow and swings his greatsword again, drawing more of the creature's blood.
"If we get him in here where I can get behind him, I might be able to find a nice soft spot,"  Reb says, though he doesn't wait for that to happen. He closes with one  quick step, sword blades flashing though they seem to do little damage.
Ray hustles up to the statue creature and attacks, his axe cuts deep.

The creature's stony fist slams again into the gnome. He will not be able to withstand another hit like this...

[sblock=ooc]
sorry, Fabhal did more damage last round than I noted. Below includes the correction.

Ray of Frost (1d20+1=4, 1d3=1)
Creature attack (1d20+5=20, 3d6+3=15)

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Reb 35/35
Fabhal 6/38
Brawar 22/22
Morjik 32/32
Ray 33/33

SC: 19/50

[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes' turn.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2011)

"I've done my damage, boys . . . I'm gettin' out!"

Fabhal moves quickly from the combat, leaving room for another to get in and creating some separation from the vicious stone creature.

[sblock=Actions]Withdraw to U32[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 13, 2011)

"Move up lad!"  Morjik intones to Ray.

If he does Morjik moves to replace him [5' step], draws Hammer of the Forge [move equivalant  action] and attack [standard attack action].


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

Ray steps up into W25 trying to draw the stone creature's attention fully to himself so that it will turn to face him and allow Ray's allies to flank it.

"Time to stop picking on the children, Gravel Britches, and fight a man!  Come on you pasty little plaster-cast dimwit!"


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

"Name calling? I like it," Reb says with a wicked grin. "Now that's a brawler after my own heart." Again the man's twin short swords cut the air in a quick pattern, and he manages to land another slash.









*OOC:*


Two weapon attack sequence again: Two-weapon attack routine; damage (1d20+7=12, 1d20+7=13, 1d20+2=18, 1d6=5, 1d6=2, 1d6=4)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


jkason, why do Reg gains 3 attacks?

Waiting for Brawar's actions before updating.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 15, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> jkason, why do Reg gains 3 attacks?





[sblock=OOC] He's taking his total attack bonus for additional attacks.  Instead of his base attack bonus.

Each creature has a base attack bonus and it represents its skill in combat. As a character gains levels or Hit Dice, his base attack bonus improves. When a creature's base attack bonus reaches +6, +11, or +16, he receives an additional attack in combat when he takes a full-attack action (which is one type of full-round action—see Combat).  Pathfinder Reference Document.

Reb's Sheet:

Weapon                  Attack   Damage**    Critical[/B]
MW Short Sword............+9*.....1d6...........19-20/x2
MW Short Sword (TWF)...+7/+7/+2*..1d6...........19/20/x2
MW Shortbow...............+8......1d6...........x3, range 60'

* Weapon Finesse
** +2d6 on sneak attack
^ Weapon Training (short sword)
~ Dirty Fighter: +1 damage on a flank[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

[sblock=jkason]
rangerjohn is right.

Base Attack Bonus (BAB)

That does not include the bonuses from ability mods and feats. A medium att progression class (like the rogue) gains it's third attack at level 8.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> "It's made of stone," Brawar states the obvious. "Anyone have a mattock?" he asks before casting another spell. He winks at Ray as if to say sorry if I beat you to it.
> 
> A ray of cool light blue light shots forth from his pointed finger.
> 
> ...




OCC: Round 2 actions above are we on Round 3?


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=jkason]
> rangerjohn is right.
> 
> Base Attack Bonus (BAB)
> ...




[sblock=ooc]Actually, that line is the Two Weapon Fighting line, and has the extra attack because Reb has the Improved Two-Weapon fighting feat, which grants the extra attack. 

Of course, I completely missed the BAB prereq on that when I chose it and wrote up his sheet, and only just now saw it when I went to double-check the feat. I have to go back and pick a different feat for his first level bonus human feat. Apologies.

ETA: Oi, the sheet was more of a mess than I realized. I was figuring my melee attacks as if I had Weapon Finesse *and* Improved Two-weapon fighting, even though the feats didn't reflect that. So, I took off the third attack, and put Weapon Finesse where ITW was, so I think it's all fixed now.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 15, 2011)

You still have one feat to choose.  You have weapon finesse chosen as a rogue talent and as your human bonus feat.


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> You still have one feat to choose.  You have weapon finesse chosen as a rogue talent and as your human bonus feat.












*OOC:*


Gah! Okay, took Toughness and updated HP. Hopefully it's all fixed now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OCC: Round 2 actions above are we on Round 3?











*OOC:*


Yes, round 2 is posted above, so I need actions for round 3. The creature resisted you spell.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Spells were almost useless so Brawar decide on an old faithful spell to help against the beast.

Two magical balls of light escape his finger tips and slam into the stone creatures back.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: none
Standard: cast magic missile[/sblock] 

[sblock=stats]
 HP: 22/22
 AC:14
 FORT:+3 REF:+5 WILL:+5
 INIT: +5
 Perception: +8
Stealth: +7
 Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
 Arcane Bond spell: unused
Pearl of Power(1st): unused
Wand of Pro. Evil: 50/50
 Scrolls: Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
 Potion: Shield of Faith(+2) 2/2
 Potion: Magic Weapon(oil) 2/2
Potion: Cure Mod Wounds (2d8+3)

 Spells:
 0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
 1- Sleep, Magic Missile 2/2, Shield 
 2- Mirror Image, Magic Missile, False Life[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast*

Ray attacks the stone creature yet again, but, sadly he misses yet again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

The Stone Creature

Round 3

"I've done my damage, boys . . . I'm gettin' out!"
Fabhal moves quickly from the combat, leaving room for another to get in  and creating some separation from the vicious stone creature.
"Move up lad!"  Morjik intones to Ray.
Ray steps up, trying to draw the stone creature's attention  fully to himself so that it will turn to face him and allow Ray's allies  to flank it.
"Time to stop picking on the children, Gravel Britches, and fight a man!  Come on you pasty little plaster-cast dimwit!"
After the fighters step, Morjik moves to replace him , draws Hammer of the Forge and attacks, but the creature dodges the blow.
"Name calling? I like it," Reb says with a wicked grin. "Now that's a brawler after my own heart." Again the man's twin short swords cut the air in a quick pattern, and he manages to land another slash.
Spells were almost useless so Brawar decide on an old faithful spell to help against the beast.
 Two magical balls of light escape his finger tips and slam into the stone creatures back.

Ray's plan to get the creature's attention seemingly worked, as it's stony fist hits soundly his helmet.

[sblock=ooc]
Creature slam vs Ray (1d20+5=25, 3d6+3=12)
crit confirm and possible damage (1d20+5=15, 3d6+3=9)

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Reb 35/35
Fabhal 6/38
Brawar 22/22
Morjik 32/32
Ray 21/33

SC: 10/50

[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes' turn. Alread got one for Ray. BTW, please use various speaking colors.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2011)

Fabhal moves forward just a few feet to get Ray in range, raises his tankard and calls on his faith in Cayden Cailean to provide healing for his friends.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to T30 (That should just put all of our's in range and the Stone Creature just outside the circle)
Standard: Channel Energy (1d6=4)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

The group seems to only be chipping at the strange stone beast and doing no real damage. Brawar searches is mind for the answer and then it comes to him. Looking at the way the others are ganged up on the creature he knows that will not do.

"You dolts you are to crowded, back up. Back up I say!" Brawar shouts at the group of men as he moves in behind them.

"No Ray! Attack first then step back. Closer to me I'm going to cast a spell on you. Get ready everyone his size is about to match his ego."

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to U-26
Standard: none...[/sblock] 

[sblock=OOC] Since Ray already went it is NP Enlarge Person takes a full round action to cast so I won't be able to yet.[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
 HP: 22/22
 AC:14
 FORT:+3 REF:+5 WILL:+5
 INIT: +5
 Perception: +8
Stealth: +7
 Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
 Arcane Bond spell: unused
Pearl of Power(1st): unused
Wand of Pro. Evil: 50/50
 Scrolls: Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
 Potion: Shield of Faith(+2) 2/2
 Potion: Magic Weapon(oil) 2/2
Potion: Cure Mod Wounds (2d8+3)

 Spells:
 0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
 1- Sleep, Magic Missile 2/2, Shield 
 2- Mirror Image, Magic Missile, False Life[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 17, 2011)

*Morjik favored of Torag*

Taking Brawar at his word, the dwarf steps back before again bringing his hammer to bear.

[sblock=OOC] 5' step back to w 27
standard attack
Once again my dice roller curse is alive and well.  I bet if I played a 20 th level fighter, I would miss 90% of the time.  It would probably entail rolling ones, but my curse is that bad.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC: 20 T: 10 FF: 20 HP: 32 MV: 20
CMD 16 20 vs Bull Rush and Trip
Ini: +2 underground

Saves: F +5 R +2 W +7

Consumables:
Channel Energy 6/day remaining
Artificier's Touch 6/day remaining
Acid Dart 4/day remaining
Orisons: Create Water, Detect Magic, Light, Stabilize
1st:Ant Haul [Carrying Capacity x3 for 8hrs], Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith-Magic Stone
2nd: Hold Person, Lesser Restoration,Spiritual Weapon[Hammer]+ Create Pit

Wand of Cure Light Wounds [50 chg][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> The group seems to only be chipping at the strange stone beast and doing no real damage. ...











*OOC:*


The creature already lost 40 Hp...

Mowgli, I think your healing will not hit Ray from T30.

Needing only Reb's action now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Mowgli, I think your healing will not hit Ray from T30.












*OOC:*


OK. There should be a 'sweet spot', though, where he can get all of his friends but not the stone creature. I thought that would be it, but if not just put him where it will work. Also, can't remember where he falls in initiative order, but given Brawar's instructions and tactics he could wait until the others take a step back.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]* NO FAIR WD!!*  I cry foul...  You are doing your HP tracking differently that you usually do. Normally you would only list how much damage was done so when I saw 10 hp *done *out of 50 it was like darn we have a way to go yet. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will allow Ray to step back to get into the channeling/healing reach.

Sorry HM. Just figured out to give you the monsters total to not frustrate you. Maybe not a so good plan.
Hint: If I use a '/' the left is current and the right max HP. Just as I do for the PCs.


----------



## jkason (Mar 17, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

Reb takes another swipe with each sword, chipping another small piece off from his left-hand attack, then steps back.

"Okay, boss, show us what you got," he says to Brawar.

[sblock=actions]Full round: two weapon fighting attack.
5' step back to x27[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

The Stone Creature

Round 4

Ray attacks the stone creature yet again, but, sadly he misses yet again. Then he steps back.
Fabhal moves forward just a few feet to get Ray in range, raises his  tankard and calls on his faith in Cayden Cailean to provide healing for  his friends.
"You dolts you are to crowded, back up. Back up I say!" Brawar shouts at the group of men as he moves in behind them.
"No  Ray! Attack first then step back. Closer to me I'm going to cast a  spell on you. Get ready everyone his size is about to match his ego."
Taking Brawar at his word, Morjik steps back after again bringing his hammer to bear.
Reb takes another swipe with each sword, chipping another small piece off from his left-hand attack, then steps back.
"Okay, boss, show us what you got," he says to Brawar.

The creature follows Ray, but his armor provides to much resistance for it.


[sblock=ooc]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2938782/
changed the order of Morjiks action, so he could attack.

creature slam vs Ray (1d20+5=20, 3d6+3=11)

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Reb 35/35
Fabhal 10/38
Brawar 22/22
Morjik 32/32
Ray 25/33

SC: 10/50

[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes' turn.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Not that it makes a difference.  He can't hit the broad side of a barn.  As usual.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2011)

Upon seeing the creature up close Brawar sees that perhaps the warriors were doing better than it seemed. "On second thought just finish it yourself Sir Ray, you look to have everything well in hand."

[sblock=Action] delay - if monster isn't dead after everyone goes then will magic missile it. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast 21/33 hp*

Ray takes yet another swing at the stone creature, clearly striking it successfully, but weakly.


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2011)

"Jus' what I was hopin' for. Cheerleadin'," Reb says with obvious sarcasm in the direction of the caster. He saves most of his attention for the rock creature, however, chipping away yet more rock from it's form.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 21, 2011)

*Morjik favored of Torag*

"Enough with the banter back n' forth.  Let's just lay the beastie to rest!"  Suiting words to action, once again the dwarf swings with the Hammer of the Forge.  This time connecting solidly.


[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC: 20 T: 10 FF: 20 HP: 32 MV: 20
CMD 16 20 vs Bull Rush and Trip
Ini: +2 underground

Saves: F +5 R +2 W +7

Consumables:
Channel Energy 6/day remaining
Artificier's Touch 6/day remaining
Acid Dart 4/day remaining
Orisons: Create Water, Detect Magic, Light, Stabilize
1st:Ant Haul [Carrying Capacity x3 for 8hrs], Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith-Magic Stone
2nd: Hold Person, Lesser Restoration,Spiritual Weapon[Hammer]+ Create Pit

Wand of Cure Light Wounds [50 chg][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

The Stone Creature

Round 5

Upon seeing the creature up close Brawar sees that perhaps the warriors were doing better than it seemed. "On second thought just finish it yourself Sir Ray, you look to have everything well in hand."
Ray takes yet another swing at the stone creature, clearly striking it successfully, but weakly.
"Jus' what I was hopin' for. Cheerleadin'," Reb says with obvious sarcasm in the direction of the caster. He saves  most of his attention for the rock creature, however, chipping away yet  more rock from it's form.
"Enough with the banter back n' forth.  Let's just lay the beastie to rest!"  Suiting words to action, once again the dwarf swings with the Hammer of the Forge.  This time connecting solidly.

After this attack, the creature stand rather weakly on it's feet. A quick magic missle by Brawar finally fells it.

As you search the chamber it dwellt in, you find:
a Mighty Lyre of Life (unidentified)


[sblock=ooc]



[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Reb 35/35
Fabhal 10/38
Brawar 22/22
Morjik 32/32
Ray 25/33

SC: -2/50 dying

[/sblock][/sblock]

Combat finished.


----------



## jkason (Mar 23, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

"Dunno 'bout you folks, but I'm not much of a musician. Reckon it's got any magics on it?" He addresses the last to Brawar.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:24/33 hp*

Ray looks around the room for more foes.  Finding none, he looks plaintively at the cleric...but he is too stoic to ask for healing, as long as he is still in   fair shape, which he appears to be.  Then he remembers the potions that he carries in his pack, and quaffs a potion of cure light wounds! (cl1) 

"So now where do we explore next?"

[sblock=Ray's sheet]
Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast
Human Fighter (15 point buy) Level 4
N/G

AC 22 (+2 Full Plate +1 Dex) Move: 20 feet
HP 33 = 10 (1st) +2(2nd) +4(2Con, 1st and 2nd) +2(Fav Class 1st, 2nd)+7(L3)+8(L4)
link to L3 hd: hd+con+fav class (1d10+2+1=7)
current hp=24/33

S 17 (5 pts +1 L4) +3 (includes racial bonus)
D 12 (2) +1
C 14 (5) +2
I 10 (0)
W 12 (2) +1
C 11 (1)

CMB: +7
CMD: 18

Saves:
Fort: +6 -- +4+2
Ref: +2 -- +1+1
Will: +2 -- +1+1 (+3 vs Fear)

Skills - points = [4+2(human)] [2 L3] [2 L4]
Climb +12[+7 in armor]= +3 (Str) +4 (ranks L1-4) +2(feat) +3 (class) -5(armor check)
Swim +12[+7 in armor]= +3 (Str) +4 (ranks L1-4) +2(feat) +3 (class) -5 (armor check)

Feats - 1(std)+1(human)+1(ftr bonus)+1(ftr bonus)
Athletic (+2 climb, +2 swim)
Weapon Focus (Great Axe, +1 to hit)
Power Attack (take -1 attack/maneuver to gain +2 damage) (+3 if 2-hand weapon like greataxe!)
Cleave (extra melee attack if first attack hits)
Great Cleave (L4 bonus) (Cont. making attacks against foes in reach on hit, until miss)

Class Features:
Extra Feats
Bravery +1
Armor Training (-1 armor check, +1 max dex)

BAB = +4
Great Axe, +8 attack, 1d12+3 damage, X3 crit [power attack - +7 att. /1d12+6 dam]
Dagger, +7 attack, 1d4+3 damage, 19-20 X2 crit [power attack - +6 att./1d4+5 dam]

[900gp at start, but this was spent long ago]

Full Plate Armor +2 Magical 1,500+4,150 gp +11 AC, +1 max Dex, -5 Armor Check penalty
Great Axe, Masterwork 20+300gp (+1 Att)
Dagger 2gp
Backpack 2 gp
Flint and Steel 1 gp
Rope, Silk 100 feet 20 gp
Whetstone 2 cp
Explorer’s Outfit 10 gp
Trail Rations, 4 days 2 gp
Pouch, Belt 1 gp
2 Sunrods 4 gp
Everburning Torch 110 gp
Smokestick 20 gp
Potion: Cure Light Wounds, CL1 (@ 50 gp each) (X 3)
Mule + 4 days’ feed 8.2 gp
Saddle, Pack 5 gp
Bit and Bridle 2 gp
Bedroll 1 sp
Sack, Empty X10 1 gp

Money
GP 425
SP 
CP 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

Brawar steps up and casts his detection spell before giving the lyre a long hard stare. (for about 18 seconds lol)

[sblock=Actions]
Cast Detect Magic on the Lyre[/sblock] 

[sblock=stats]
 HP: 22/22
 AC:14
 FORT:+3 REF:+5 WILL:+5
 INIT: +5
 Perception: +8
Stealth: +7
 Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
 Arcane Bond spell: unused
Pearl of Power(1st): unused
Wand of Pro. Evil: 50/50
 Scrolls: Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
 Potion: Shield of Faith(+2) 2/2
 Potion: Magic Weapon(oil) 2/2
Potion: Cure Mod Wounds (2d8+3)

 Spells:
 0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
 1- Sleep, Magic Missile 1/2, Shield 
 2- Mirror Image, Magic Missile, False Life[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


As long as you play it, the lyre provides a +1 enhancement bonus to str and DR 4/magic.


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:24/33 hp*

"Are we going to have a harp recital, or are we going to do the job that we came here to do?  My axe is thirsty."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

"Why was the stone creature to dry for it. And you seek something more squishy?" Brawar asks in a mild tone. "Lead on if you are ready to go I will put the 'harp' away for now."

Brawar than puts the item in his pack (if it will fit).


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33 hp*

"Fine!  But lead to where?  You're the smart one.  Point me in the right direction and I'll lead."

OOC:  So that we don't have to continue this 'witty' banter, Ray will cautiously lead where they tell him to go. 

POST UPDATED TO REFLECT FABHAL'S CUIRNG IN THE NEXT POST! [942]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2011)

"Hold a moment, if you please! I need to fix myself up." Fabhal gathers his wits after the fight and says a quick prayer. The group feels the warmth of Caiden Caylean's regard on them, washing away their wounds and fatigue. He mutters something like "Aw, c'mon! Didn't I drink myself almost insensible and still manage to acquit myself well in the barfight last time we were in town?" With these words, another wave passes over the group, much stronger than the first.

Still murmuring, but sounding much  less demanding, the Gnome reaches into his pack and pulls out a potion bottle. Quickly pouring it into the mug hanging at his belt and saying another quick prayer, he downs the potion in one long quaff. "Ahhh. That's somewhat better . . . I still don't feel quite up to another round like that last one though."

[sblock=Actions]Channel Positive Energy (1d6=3, 1d6=6)

Potion of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=7)

Nine points back to anyone who was wounded, and that's it for Fabhal's channels until we rest, but that gets everyone but him back to full. Fabhal's still at 26/38 HP (down 12).[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/38     AC: 18*  AC(T): 13*  AC(FF): 16*
 Init: +04    ST(F):+08   ST(R):+04    ST(W):+05

   *+4 vs. Giant Type

  BAB: 03       CMB:+04     CMD: 16

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Greatsword (+1)         +8        1d10+4      19-20/x2     +7 TH/1d10+7 PA
Longbow (Comp; 12 STR)  +6        1d06+2         20/x3     110'

Channel Energy: 1d6 (0/3 Daily)

Domain Powers:
 * Touch of Chaos (4/4)     * Agile Feet (4/4)

Spells:
 * Level 00          * Level 01
   * Create Water      * Command
   * Guidance          * Expeditious Retreat
   * Resistance        * Shield of Faith
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Which direction do you go? Up or left (also called north and west  )

Old map to help you decide:











[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Reb 35/35
Fabhal 26/38
Brawar 22/22
Morjik 32/32
Ray 33/33

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33 hp*

"I was looking to the west there when all of this ruckus started with brickhead over there.  Shall we head that way?" 

OOC:  Incidentally, how deep is the water (river?) and does it look like we could even pass that way?

[sblock=Ray's sheet]
Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast
Human Fighter (15 point buy) Level 4
N/G

AC 22 (+2 Full Plate +1 Dex) Move: 20 feet
HP 33 = 10 (1st) +2(2nd) +4(2Con, 1st and 2nd) +2(Fav Class 1st, 2nd)+7(L3)+8(L4)
link to L3 hd: hd+con+fav class (1d10+2+1=7)
current hp=33/33

S 17 (5 pts +1 L4) +3 (includes racial bonus)
D 12 (2) +1
C 14 (5) +2
I 10 (0)
W 12 (2) +1
C 11 (1)

CMB: +7
CMD: 18

Saves:
Fort: +6 -- +4+2
Ref: +2 -- +1+1
Will: +2 -- +1+1 (+3 vs Fear)

Skills - points = [4+2(human)] [2 L3] [2 L4]
Climb +12[+7 in armor]= +3 (Str) +4 (ranks L1-4) +2(feat) +3 (class) -5(armor check)
Swim +12[+7 in armor]= +3 (Str) +4 (ranks L1-4) +2(feat) +3 (class) -5 (armor check)

Feats - 1(std)+1(human)+1(ftr bonus)+1(ftr bonus)
Athletic (+2 climb, +2 swim)
Weapon Focus (Great Axe, +1 to hit)
Power Attack (take -1 attack/maneuver to gain +2 damage) (+3 if 2-hand weapon like greataxe!)
Cleave (extra melee attack if first attack hits)
Great Cleave (L4 bonus) (Cont. making attacks against foes in reach on hit, until miss)

Class Features:
Extra Feats
Bravery +1
Armor Training (-1 armor check, +1 max dex)

BAB = +4
Great Axe, +8 attack, 1d12+3 damage, X3 crit [power attack - +7 att. /1d12+6 dam]
Dagger, +7 attack, 1d4+3 damage, 19-20 X2 crit [power attack - +6 att./1d4+5 dam]

[900gp at start, but this was spent long ago]

Full Plate Armor +2 Magical 1,500+4,150 gp +11 AC, +1 max Dex, -5 Armor Check penalty
Great Axe, Masterwork 20+300gp (+1 Att)
Dagger 2gp
Backpack 2 gp
Flint and Steel 1 gp
Rope, Silk 100 feet 20 gp
Whetstone 2 cp
Explorer’s Outfit 10 gp
Trail Rations, 4 days 2 gp
Pouch, Belt 1 gp
2 Sunrods 4 gp
Everburning Torch 110 gp
Smokestick 20 gp
Potion: Cure Light Wounds, CL1 (@ 50 gp each) (X 4)
Mule + 4 days’ feed 8.2 gp
Saddle, Pack 5 gp
Bit and Bridle 2 gp
Bedroll 1 sp
Sack, Empty X10 1 gp

Money
GP 425
SP 
CP 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


The cave has Natural Stone Floors.

The river is not very deep and moving relatively slow. The squares next to it are slippery. The river itself is only difficult terrain for medium sized creatures, but Fabhal would need to do DC 10 swim checks.

The slope in the west is climbable without a skill check.


----------



## jkason (Mar 24, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

Reb shrugs. "Whichever way the fun is," he says with a sly grin, wiping rock dust and blood from his twin short swords.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 24, 2011)

*Morjik favored of Torag*

"Come friend we can do better than that!  Creator of us all, rebuild that which has been damaged."


[sblock=OOC]  So that make acrobatic checks along the river +10 dc?

Will use the channel energy[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
AC: 20 T: 10 FF: 20 HP: 32 MV: 20
CMD 16 20 vs Bull Rush and Trip
Ini: +2 underground

Saves: F +5 R +2 W +7

Consumables:
Channel Energy 5/day remaining
Artificier's Touch 6/day remaining
Acid Dart 4/day remaining
Orisons: Create Water, Detect Magic, Light, Stabilize
1st:Ant Haul [Carrying Capacity x3 for 8hrs], Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith-Magic Stone
2nd: Hold Person, Lesser Restoration,Spiritual Weapon[Hammer]+ Create Pit

Wand of Cure Light Wounds [50 chg][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2011)

OOC:  Dad, did Ray drink his potion of CLW or not?  I still have it marked off, I think. *shrug*


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Das, did Ray drink his potion of CLW or not?  I still have it marked off, I think. *shrug*











*OOC:*


I would allow you to ret-con it. It wouldn't have happened in a RL game, as players more quickly mind the others of their 'healing sticks'.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33 hp*

OOC:  Thanks, Dad, you're the Best Dad in the WHOLE WORLD! 

[sblock=Ray's sheet]
Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast
Human Fighter (15 point buy) Level 4
N/G

AC 22 (+2 Full Plate +1 Dex) Move: 20 feet
HP 33 = 10 (1st) +2(2nd) +4(2Con, 1st and 2nd) +2(Fav Class 1st, 2nd)+7(L3)+8(L4)
link to L3 hd: hd+con+fav class (1d10+2+1=7)
current hp=33/33

S 17 (5 pts +1 L4) +3 (includes racial bonus)
D 12 (2) +1
C 14 (5) +2
I 10 (0)
W 12 (2) +1
C 11 (1)

CMB: +7
CMD: 18

Saves:
Fort: +6 -- +4+2
Ref: +2 -- +1+1
Will: +2 -- +1+1 (+3 vs Fear)

Skills - points = [4+2(human)] [2 L3] [2 L4]
Climb +12[+7 in armor]= +3 (Str) +4 (ranks L1-4) +2(feat) +3 (class) -5(armor check)
Swim +12[+7 in armor]= +3 (Str) +4 (ranks L1-4) +2(feat) +3 (class) -5 (armor check)

Feats - 1(std)+1(human)+1(ftr bonus)+1(ftr bonus)
Athletic (+2 climb, +2 swim)
Weapon Focus (Great Axe, +1 to hit)
Power Attack (take -1 attack/maneuver to gain +2 damage) (+3 if 2-hand weapon like greataxe!)
Cleave (extra melee attack if first attack hits)
Great Cleave (L4 bonus) (Cont. making attacks against foes in reach on hit, until miss)

Class Features:
Extra Feats
Bravery +1
Armor Training (-1 armor check, +1 max dex)

BAB = +4
Great Axe, +8 attack, 1d12+3 damage, X3 crit [power attack - +7 att. /1d12+6 dam]
Dagger, +7 attack, 1d4+3 damage, 19-20 X2 crit [power attack - +6 att./1d4+5 dam]

[900gp at start, but this was spent long ago]

Full Plate Armor +2 Magical 1,500+4,150 gp +11 AC, +1 max Dex, -5 Armor Check penalty
Great Axe, Masterwork 20+300gp (+1 Att)
Dagger 2gp
Backpack 2 gp
Flint and Steel 1 gp
Rope, Silk 100 feet 20 gp
Whetstone 2 cp
Explorer’s Outfit 10 gp
Trail Rations, 4 days 2 gp
Pouch, Belt 1 gp
2 Sunrods 4 gp
Everburning Torch 110 gp
Smokestick 20 gp
Potion: Cure Light Wounds, CL1 (@ 50 gp each) (X 4)
Mule + 4 days’ feed 8.2 gp
Saddle, Pack 5 gp
Bit and Bridle 2 gp
Bedroll 1 sp
Sack, Empty X10 1 gp

Money
GP 425
SP 
CP 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

"Let's try the easier of the two routes first," Brawar says pointing towards the western hallway. "After you Sir Ray."


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] So it is channel energy?  Just need to adjust my consumables if so.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33 hp*

"To the west it is, then!"  When everyone is ready, Ray will lead the band of intrepid adventurers down the passage to the west.

Suggested Order of March:

Ray Morjik
Reb
Brawar
Fabhal (if Mowgli doesn't mind being rear security?)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> (If Mowgli doesn't mind being rear security?)




OOC: Works for me.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 26, 2011)

OOC: Still need to know if Morjik used the channel or not.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> OOC: Still need to know if Morjik used the channel or not.











*OOC:*


You can decide. Either use channels or items.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2011)

The group moves into the west 'corridor'. Soon the way broadens and gives room to a walk-through room.

[sblock=OOC]
Everyone please make a Perception roll for listening. If you want to search the room, please specify your moving route and what square you search.

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Reb 35/35
Fabhal 26/38
Brawar 22/22
Morjik 32/32
Ray 33/33

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 28, 2011)

OOC: Will use the channel energy everyone injured gets back 9 hps.


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

Reb keeps his eyes and ears perked as the group moves through the hall


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33 hp*

Ray will have a good look (without touching anything) at the 'stuff' lying in M and N 25.  Not seeing anything of particular note, he turns his attention to the passageway to the west, and takes up a guard-like position in L25 while the others check out the contents of this room.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> OOC: Will use the channel energy everyone injured gets back 9 hps.






jkason said:


> Reb keeps his eyes and ears perked as the group moves through the hall











*OOC:*


Please specify squares for search and movement.
The 'listen' DC was 17. Who beat it hears some skittering sounds from the next room.


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

"Sounds like more fun up ahead," Reb says as he roots about in the debris of the room looking for something shiny.









*OOC:*


M28, M27, N25, M25. Reb's perception is +7 (not rolling since I would assume a search roll should be secret so we can't tell the difference between nothing being there and us just being unable to find what's there).


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 29, 2011)

*Morjik favored of Torag*

"Lads, there's something up ahead.  Sounds like bugs."

OOC: Would never expect Torag to favor him this way, so he was not searching anything in paticular.  It was just the general listen check.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33 hp*

"What?  I don't hear nothin'."  Ray remains on watchful guard in L 25.

OOC:  Ray's pitiful perception check is in my last post.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

Brawar declines to search in the dirty remnants of... whatever those creatures were. He instead stays on alert and watchful for anymore red skinned creatures or rock-men.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:*
*Standard:*
*Free:*[/sblock] 

[sblock=stats]
 HP: 22/22
 AC:14
 FORT:+3 REF:+5 WILL:+5
 INIT: +5
 Perception: +8
Stealth: +7
 Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
 Arcane Bond spell: unused
Pearl of Power(1st): unused
Wand of Pro. Evil: 50/50
 Scrolls: Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
 Potion: Shield of Faith(+2) 2/2
 Potion: Magic Weapon(oil) 2/2
Potion: Cure Mod Wounds (2d8+3)

 Spells:
 0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
 1- Sleep, Magic Missile 1/2, Shield 
 2- Mirror Image, Magic Missile, False Life[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

Reb quickly notices that there is a concealed pit trap (m28) and he and Leif also notice a pile of bones next to a couple of strange red fungus (m25). The chest (n25)... well, it looks like a chest. Will anyone try to open it?


----------



## jkason (Mar 30, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*



Walking Dad said:


> Reb quickly notices that there is a concealed pit trap (m28) and he and Leif also notice a pile of bones next to a couple of strange red fungus (m25). The chest (n25)... well, it looks like a chest. Will anyone try to open it?




"Steer clear 'o that. Nasty pit trap there," Reb says, pointing out the hazard so the others don't fall in. Then he smiles and kneels down by the chest. "Now, then, what's in you, eh? Well, first, anyone decide to use more'n a pit to keep you safe?" The thug cocks his head to one side, carefully studying the chest before he reaches out to open it.









*OOC:*


ooh! Natural 20 on the check for traps. Hooray auto-success! If there are any, go ahead and use the Disable Device check to try to disarm. If there aren't any, you can use the check if the chest's locked.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

[sblock=jkason only!]Examining the 'chest' Reb realizes that it isn't a chest at all, but some kind of camouflaging creature. For now, it hasn't realized that Reb has seen through the disguise...[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 31, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

Reb bites his lip a moment, then stands and looks to the others.

"Huh. Monster of a lock, that. Gonna need some different tools to take care of this critter, know what I mean?" he says backing away as if to look for a different tool from his pack...









*OOC:*


Looks like I met the secret message DC even if the message was complex, which I wouldn't say it is, so, translation to everyone else: the box is a creature. If the creature speaks common, it'll have to beat my roll with a Sense Motive check to be able to tell I warned the others, I believe?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

The 'chest' doesn't react to the rogues words... do the other group members?


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33 hp*

"Monster lock you say?  Want I should just smash it for you?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 31, 2011)

*Morjik favored of Torag*

"Aye do indeed lad.  I'm all about the right tool for the job.," the dwarf says patting the Hammer of the Forge.


OOC: Should we roll initiative?


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 31, 2011)

OOC: Leif, Ray automatically succeeds the check.  Because Reb made it and he wanted us to succeed, while bluffing the "chest."  It's under secret message in the bluff skill.  This is also the first time I have seen it used.


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2011)

OOC:  Cool!  Thanks, RJ.  I'll have to check that out, sometime - darned useful, that.  Ray's words can be interpreted as continuing the ruse, I guess, just not too eloquently, which is where my checks would then come into play perhaps?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> ...
> 
> OOC: Should we roll initiative?











*OOC:*


Only if you attack it. You will possibly also get a surprise round as the creature normally waits until being touched before attacking. (BTW, not enforcing this now, but if you try to respond 'secretly' you will have to use Bluff, too. And this will also be a new chance for a sense motive roll by the monster...


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Understanding Brawar simple watches he doesn't wish to say anything that might alert the creature. When the others give him a look or ask a question he gives them a nod that he is ready whatever they decide.


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33 hp*

Ray motions for the others to follow him, and he leads them back the way they came, about twenty yards outside the door to the room with the 'chest,' and once there, safely outside earshot of the creature, he will still be overly cautious and WHISPER:

"I don't see any need to battle this creature unless you just want to test the sharpness of your blades or something.  It isn't hurting us and I don't see that it has anything that I want, so what do you fellows say?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 1, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

"Can't say I'm a fan of leavin' critters who might decide to sneak up behind us later, but long as I ain't in the back to take the shot, if you all wanna let the thing be, let's get back to finding real shineys, I say," the thug returns in his own whisper.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 1, 2011)

*Morjik favored of Torag*

"Normally, aye would agree with ye lad.  But it doesn't appear that this one is that active."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

"Why don't you all attack from a distance then?" Brawar asks slightly annoyed as he is the man usually in the back of the group.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33 hp*

Ray is a bit chagrined by his own sudden turn of mercilfulness, and he says, "Ordinarily, Brawar, I would be among the first to agree with you.  But all of the nasty foes we have faced so far have been able to stand toe-to-toe with us and at least fight back, poorly, perhaps, but they did try.  This creature, however, poses no threat to us unless we molest it.  Doesn't that make it different somehow?"

OOC:  I'm not sure _who_ I am, WD.   But aren't our characters supposed to grow and change as the game progresses?  Would you deny Ray a bit of self-fulfillment?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2011)

Fabhal looks around at the others as they speak their minds. Something is troubling him, but it takes a minute to put his finger on it.

"I was thinking that we - all of us except Gurbisi, anway - had a purpose for being here. Didn't we vow to take care of the invaders of the Dwarf King's hall? To my thinking, that would include making these caverns safe for the Dwarves return."


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

The thug laughs. "Well, then, why don't we meet in the middle. Ray, you go ask the critter if it'll leave nice, like, while the rest of us get ready to skewer it if it bites ya."


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33 hp*

"Okay, look -- this creature is not going anywhere.  There is no urgent need for us to squander our resources by battling it now.  Why don't we rid this place of it after we deal with the more pressing invaders?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

"Well why don't we ask it it's intent then?" Brawar says in all seriousness. "You seem to think that if we leave it alone it will leave us alone and not sneak up behind us or show up with friends. If it is intelligent it might be open to payment for passage. If it is a mindless hunter... then it needs to go."


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33 hp*

Ray's face begins to look strained.  Must be because he's trying to think too hard for too long.  Finally, he says, "Fine then, let's just kill the thing and be done with it!  I'm getting a headache...."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


I feel ill and am supposed to make a trip with the children over the weekend. Please don't expect much posting until Monday.


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2011)

WAHHHHHH!

j/k, get well soon, WD, and have fun with your kids.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 7, 2011)

Good luck, get well, god speed and all that WD. Seriously, get well and have a great time with your family.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

OCC: If you are better WD...

"Well?" Brawar says to Ray folding his arms and giving an impression of tapping his foot without actually doing so.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


HM is right, let's get this moving again before it dies 
Everyone makes a vote between

a) ignore/sneak by the chest
b) attack the chest
c) talk to the chest

BTW:
WTF are "Gold Pieces:  0" for?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2011)

"I vote we take it out now . . . I don't want to have to remember to do it later. And what if the thing moves and surprises us next time?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

OOC: That looks like a vote for b Mowgli

Brawar nods to the gnome in agreement and draws Lesnir. The blade looks sharp and ready for action.

OOC2: That is also a vote for b


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33 hp*

Ray hefts his mighty greataxe yet again and says, "Your determination is apparent in this matter.  Very well, I'll not gainsay your proposal.  Instead I shall assist it in every way that I can."  Ray stalks back towards the room where they left the mimic creature, intent on destroying the hapless beast.

OOC: I vote "b" also


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, post your surprise round action and initiative for the first regular round.

Map is here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5509921-post957.html


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33*

Ray attacks the creature with his greataxe, and misses horribly?  Hard to believe he can miss something that's just sitting there...

[sblock=Ray's sheet]
Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast
Human Fighter (15 point buy) Level 4
N/G

AC 22 (+2 Full Plate +1 Dex) Move: 20 feet
HP 33 = 10 (1st) +2(2nd) +4(2Con, 1st and 2nd) +2(Fav Class 1st, 2nd)+7(L3)+8(L4)
link to L3 hd: hd+con+fav class (1d10+2+1=7)
current hp=33/33

S 17 (5 pts +1 L4) +3 (includes racial bonus)
D 12 (2) +1
C 14 (5) +2
I 10 (0)
W 12 (2) +1
C 11 (1)

CMB: +7
CMD: 18

Saves:
Fort: +6 -- +4+2
Ref: +2 -- +1+1
Will: +2 -- +1+1 (+3 vs Fear)

Skills - points = [4+2(human)] [2 L3] [2 L4]
Climb +12[+7 in armor]= +3 (Str) +4 (ranks L1-4) +2(feat) +3 (class) -5(armor check)
Swim +12[+7 in armor]= +3 (Str) +4 (ranks L1-4) +2(feat) +3 (class) -5 (armor check)

Feats - 1(std)+1(human)+1(ftr bonus)+1(ftr bonus)
Athletic (+2 climb, +2 swim)
Weapon Focus (Great Axe, +1 to hit)
Power Attack (take -1 attack/maneuver to gain +2 damage) (+3 if 2-hand weapon like greataxe!)
Cleave (extra melee attack if first attack hits)
Great Cleave (L4 bonus) (Cont. making attacks against foes in reach on hit, until miss)

Class Features:
Extra Feats
Bravery +1
Armor Training (-1 armor check, +1 max dex)

BAB = +4
Great Axe, +8 attack, 1d12+3 damage, X3 crit [power attack - +7 att. /1d12+6 dam]
Dagger, +7 attack, 1d4+3 damage, 19-20 X2 crit [power attack - +6 att./1d4+5 dam]

[900gp at start, but this was spent long ago]

Full Plate Armor +2 Magical 1,500+4,150 gp +11 AC, +1 max Dex, -5 Armor Check penalty
Great Axe, Masterwork 20+300gp (+1 Att)
Dagger 2gp
Backpack 2 gp
Flint and Steel 1 gp
Rope, Silk 100 feet 20 gp
Whetstone 2 cp
Explorer’s Outfit 10 gp
Trail Rations, 4 days 2 gp
Pouch, Belt 1 gp
2 Sunrods 4 gp
Everburning Torch 110 gp
Smokestick 20 gp
Potion: Cure Light Wounds, CL1 (@ 50 gp each) (X 4)
Mule + 4 days’ feed 8.2 gp
Saddle, Pack 5 gp
Bit and Bridle 2 gp
Bedroll 1 sp
Sack, Empty X10 1 gp

Money
GP 425
SP 
CP 
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Note that the rules specifically say that you can move through a square occupied by an ally, so Ray's not actually blocking anyone, promise!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2011)

Fabhal steps up with his greatsword and wallops the _not_-chest a good one . . . but not quite as good as it could have been.

[sblock]Attack (1d20+7=27)
Crit Confirm (1d20+7=9)
Damage (1d10+7=13)

Initiative (1d20+4=7)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

Brawar summons his odd magical ball of acid and flings it out at the creature as Fabhal sends splinters flying.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* M-28
*Standard:* cast acid splash (I'm guessing into melee)
*Free:*[/sblock] 

[sblock=stats]
 HP: 22/22
 AC:14
 FORT:+3 REF:+5 WILL:+5
 INIT: +5
 Perception: +8
Stealth: +7
 Hand of the Apprentice: 5/6
 Arcane Bond spell: unused
Pearl of Power(1st): unused
Wand of Pro. Evil: 50/50
 Scrolls: Floating Disc(cstlvl1), and Invisibility(cstlvl3)
 Potion: Shield of Faith(+2) 2/2
 Potion: Magic Weapon(oil) 2/2
Potion: Cure Mod Wounds (2d8+3)

 Spells:
 0- Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze, Acid Splash
 1- Sleep, Magic Missile 1/2, Shield 
 2- Mirror Image, Magic Missile, False Life[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, just got the guests out of the house, still getting back into the swing of things...







Reb grins when the group decides it's killing time, and sprints into the room, sword swinging.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 17, 2011)

*Morjik Favored of Torag*

Morjik will also try to hit the mimic with acid.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2011)

*The Mimic*

Surprise Round

Ray attacks the creature with his greataxe, and misses horribly?  Hard  to believe he can miss something that's just sitting there...
Fabhal steps up with his greatsword and wallops the _not_-chest a good one . . . but not quite as good as it could have been.
Brawar summons his odd magical ball of acid and flings it out at the creature as Fabhal sends splinters flying.
Reb grins when the group decides it's killing time, and sprints into the room, sword swinging... and missing.
Morjik hits the mimic with acid, to the same effect as Brawar... none.

[sblock=OOC]
The acid attacks had no effect.

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Reb 35/35
Fabhal 26/38
Brawar 22/22
Morjik 32/32
Ray 33/33

Mimic -13
[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes's turn. (Will use group initiative to make it simpler. Most rolled better than 12.)


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 18, 2011)

OOC: INIT 9 but will delay to go last. If the beast is still around it gets magic missile'd.


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33*

Ray shrugs off his poor performance and swings his greataxe at the 'box' again.  His effort is met with a satisfying thud as he drives the axe into the creature.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 19, 2011)

Fabhal grunts as he hauls back his sword for another swing; this blow connects solidly as well, carving a deep groove in the creature's flesh.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (1d20+7=22)
Damage (1d10+7=9)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2011)

As his companions hack at the creature, Reb joins in, trying to find its weakest point with his dual swords.









*OOC:*


Assuming the creature isn't immune to sneak attacks, I think Reb can still do sneak attack damage this round because he's acting before the mimic's first turn? I'm not sure either attack hit, so it may all be moot, anyway.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 19, 2011)

*Morjik favored of Torag*

"Well, its up to you lads, its immune to me acid, and I can't get in close." 

[sblock=OOC]  Morjik will withdraw and leave it to the others.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2011)

*The Mimic*

Round 1

Ray shrugs off his poor performance and swings his greataxe at the 'box'  again.  His effort is met with a satisfying thud as he drives the axe  into the creature. It stuck, but he is strong enough to pull his axe loose again.
Fabhal grunts as he hauls back his sword for another swing; this blow  connects solidly as well, carving a deep groove in the creature's flesh.
As his companions hack at the creature, Reb joins in, trying to find its weakest point with his dual swords. He finds an opening with one of it, biut isn't able to draw it back.
"Well, its up to you lads, its immune to me acid, and I can't get in close." Morjik says.
Brawar throws a missle of force at the creature, striking unrelenting.

The mimic extrudes a tentacle and hits and grabs the valiant gnome.






[sblock=OOC]
Magic Missle (2d4+2=7)
Reflex (Ray, Fabhal, Reb) (1d20+6=7, 1d20+4=22, 1d20+9=11)
Str to pry away weapon (Ray, Reb) (1d20+3=22, 1d20=10)
Slam vs Fabhal (18) (1d20+10=24, 1d8+6=9)
Grapple vs Fabhal (16) (1d20+9=18)

[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Reb 35/35
Fabhal 29/38 , grappled
Brawar 22/22
Morjik 32/32
Ray 33/33

Mimic -39 (Fast healing 5, Immune acid, adhesive Reflex 17) grappling
[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes's turn.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2011)

Fabhal holds his sword in one hand, struggling to lay his other hand on the Mimic somewhere as he's flung about by the tentacle but failing to do so.

[sblock=Actions]Melee Touch Attack (1d20+3=7)
One use of _Touch of Chaos_ expended.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33*

"Why won't this thing ....  DIE!" says Ray as he swings his greataxe yet again.


----------



## jkason (Apr 20, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

"That sword cost me money, you little piece of glop!" Reb yells as one of his swords is stuck inside the creature. His anger feuls an especially nice stab, though even that doesn't seem to effect the creature as the thug would have liked. 









*OOC:*


I'm rolling without modifiers due to attacking a grappler. I looked at both the grapple section and the grapple condition, and neither lists any kind of modifiers for attacking to a grapple. Does that mean there are none, or that I'm missing them. I thought I recalled from 3.5 that there were some, but honestly it was always so convoluted to grapple that I didn't really bother with it.

ETA: Lamest. Crit Damage. Ever.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2011)

"Perhaps you don't have the proper key." Brawar states wondering how to get in a strike with everyone in the way. 

[sblock=Actions] Delay  Hate to do it but will wait till everyone else has gone before deciding, as I would hate to waste all my spells on the thing. 

WD let me know when everyone is done and the amount of damage the mimic has taken please. I promise to post up right away after the info.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2011)

*The Mimic*

Round 2

Fabhal holds his sword in one hand, struggling to lay his other hand on  the Mimic somewhere as he's flung about by the tentacle but failing to  do so.
"Why won't this thing ....  DIE!" says Ray as he swings his greataxe yet again.
"That sword cost me money, you little piece of glop!" Reb yells as one of his swords is stuck inside the creature. His anger  fules an especially nice stab, though even that doesn't seem to effect  the creature as the thug would have liked.
Morjik and Brawar breath heavily as the thing collapses. Fabhal smiles and begins to unwrap the tentacles...
as the mimic suddenly shudders and rips the gnome apart in the middle. The others stand sprayed by blood and look at the not yet finished aberration!







[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=HP and Conditions]

Reb 35/35
Fabhal dead, splattered
Brawar 22/22
Morjik 32/32
Ray 33/33

Mimic -50 (Fast healing 5, Immune acid, adhesive Reflex 17) grappling
[/sblock][/sblock]

Heroes's turn. Map same as before, but Fabhal's square is now 'free'..


----------



## rangerjohn (May 2, 2011)

*Morjik Favored of Torag*

Morjik steps forward over the obviously dead gnome, and swings the Hammer of the Forge, at the abomination.


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

The usually jaded thug's eyes go wide as the gnome is pulled apart. 

"For the luvva ... kill this thing 'fore it gets ahold of someone else!" he calls out, hacking further into the mimic.


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33*

Infuriated by the demise of his friend, Ray seeks vengenance with the blade of his greataxe!  Sadly, he is too distraught by the demise of Fabhal, and almost lops off his own foot.


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

Two bolts fly from Brawar's fingertips but they are to little, and to late, to save the poor brave gnome.

[sblock=OOC] Cast Magic Missile [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 3, 2011)

The mimic finally falls under the combined attack of the heroes, but at the dire cost of the heroic gnome.

Reb is pretty sure that the creature wasn't the maker of the traps, but is also relieved that he can now easily retrieve his weapon.


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33*

"Da**, I gotta eat more wheaties tomorrow," says Ray, gazing thoughtgfully at his less than perfectly effective greataxe.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 4, 2011)

*Morjik Favored of Torag*

"Let us gather stones and give our brother a proper burial." Once the stones are gathered he intones "Father Creator welcome our brother back to your bosom."  Once this is done he asks "are any in need of healing?"  All this taken care of he turns to the group "perhaps next time we can let sleeping boxes lie?"


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33*



rangerjohn said:


> All this taken care of he turns to the group "perhaps next time we can let sleeping boxes lie?"



Ray looks a bit miffed and says, "That's what I suggested that we do _this_ time, if you'll remember!  Had you listened to me, Fabhal would still be with us!"


----------



## jkason (May 4, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

Reb plants his foot on the dead mimic for leverage and yanks free his trapped short sword with a grunt. He wipes the gore from both blades before re-sheathing them to help with the stone-gathering. Then the bickering started. The rough-looking man sighed.

"Look, folks, I'm sorry yer friend died. It's ugly and it's nasty, but he knew--and we all better know--this kind of thing's like to happen to all of us sooner or later if we wanna keep doing this kind of thing. We can't always be on the fun side of slicing and dicing, you know? If it wasn't this critter, could well be another. And if y'all aren't prepared for that, maybe it's time to head back out?'


----------



## rangerjohn (May 4, 2011)

*Morjik Favored of Torag*



Leif said:


> Ray looks a bit miffed and says, "That's what I suggested that we do _this_ time, if you'll remember!  Had you listened to me, Fabhal would still be with us!"




"Oh, I agree.  That was addressed to the group as a whole.  I would not like a repeat of this incident for little or no gain."  Turning to Reb, "even if Fabahl had not perished, it was still a significant use of resources, for what gain?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2011)

"Let's not argue the risks. Fabhal himself wanted to make sure that we had no adversaries behind us. Let's honor his sacrifice by doing what we set out to do." Brawar says sheathing his sword.

"Let us move on and cleanse these halls," Brawar says before knelling down near the grave.

"Goodbye Fabhal, your skill and wit will be missed," he intones briefly before standing and waiting for the others to move out.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> ... for what gain?"












*OOC:*


You find a Mystical Shortspear of Blasting in the shattered remains of a chest behind the creature. I looks like it destroyed the original chest to imitate one in the same place.


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33*



HolyMan said:


> "Let's not argue the risks. Fabhal himself wanted to make sure that we had no adversaries behind us. Let's honor his sacrifice by doing what we set out to do." Brawar says sheathing his sword.
> 
> "Let us move on and cleanse these halls," Brawar says before knelling down near the grave.



"*sigh* Agreed, Brawar, let us be about our business here.  But, uh, if I might be so bold, could you cleanse your balls later?"


----------



## rangerjohn (May 5, 2011)

*Morjik Favored of Torag*

?!!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> ?!!



Agreed



			
				HolyMan said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do we get to see this marvelous chart?!?











*OOC:*


It is the one in the Tome of Secret from Adamant.


----------



## jkason (May 5, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

"Well, now, this looks a might fancy," he says. "Any spell slingers wanna see if it does anything besides stab real good?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 9, 2011)

OCC: Sorry looks lik I didn't post after looking up the Spellcraft rules. Doh!

Brawar intones a minor spell before taking a look at the finely crafted spear for a moment...


----------



## Walking Dad (May 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Tome of Secrets doesn't provide caster levels or anything for the items 
But the effect on the spear is pretty powerful, so beyond caster level 3.
No success on the identification roll, sorry.


----------



## HolyMan (May 10, 2011)

"Hmm... I can not delve it's secrets. They must be potent indeed." Brawar says after staring at the short spear for a very long time.

"The best way to find out those secrets is to use it in battle at the next opportunity. For now I suggest we move on."


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33*

"Agreed!  Let us be about it then."  And with that, Ray moves to continue the exploration of the Hall of the Dwarven Lord.


----------



## jkason (May 10, 2011)

*Gurbisi Reb, human thug*

Reb shrugs. "Works for me."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually you left the hall for some weird caves...

Marching order, please, as you lost one of your group, you may want to change the order.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2011)

*Rayverim "Ray" Thanderghast AC:22, hp:33/33*

OOC:  Ray takes point, of course, and he would suggest that Reb follow him closely.


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2011)

[sblock=Marching Order] 
Ray
Reb
Brawar
Morjik

Wow a classic party - Fighter, Rogue, Wizard, Cleric

Sorry about Morjik in the back he has a distance attack correct?[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 11, 2011)

Sure if he wants to hit a friend with acid.  NOT!  He'll just miss more combat it seems.


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Ray takes point, of course, and he would suggest that Reb follow him closely.












*OOC:*


Works for me.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2011)

OOC: How about this for our order of march:

Ray
.....Reb
Brawar Morjik


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2011)

*Ooc*

Hopefully, the order suggested in the last post will allow Morjik to fire missiles around Ray and Reb, so he can still get his missile attacks from the rear of the party?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought WD canceled this game?? Or did he put it on hold?

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 12, 2011)

He cancelled it, with possibility of a miracle happening in the future.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, I forgot, I guess.  But, hey, hope springs eternal.....


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry again.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2011)

It's cool.  Ray is in permanent "stand-by" mode, however...


----------

